# Stock piling , panic buying.



## robinthehood (Mar 7, 2020)

...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Who's doing it? Why are you doing it?
I find myself buying stuff I don't need because when I do the shops might not have any!!
		
Click to expand...

It appears you are.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not doing it, I wont be doing it. We did our weekly shop yesterday, just bought the usual. 

The shops will only run out if people behave like headless chickens. Thankfully the supply system is pretty robust and once the clowns have bought 30 bottles of handwash they wont need replacements so the shelves will fill again. 

Handwash and toilet rolls are both produced in the UK, the two items people are losing it over, so we are not reliant on imports for those. Lead times should be short, no need to panic.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Oof talk about predictable.  😂😂🤣😂🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

What's predictable, you panic buying .


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m shopping normally. The wife is doing it...🤐😛


----------



## User20204 (Mar 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I find myself buying stuff I don't need right now  because when I do the shops might not have any!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 7, 2020)

I panic bought imodium so I don't need toilet paper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

Someone I played with this morning has a wife who works at the local Sainsbury's and reckons they're taking Christmas week type money so clearly they are doing alright from the panic buying. HID went to do the weekly shop and got there at opening time assuming the shelves would be rapidly emptied. Already a queue outside the door and loo rolls, dried stuff like pasta and paracetamol stripped in minutes. Daft


----------



## JamesR (Mar 7, 2020)

I bought a large bag of tees today...does that count?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2020)

Just finished my weekly shop at Tesco in Ayr...…..no shortages of anything that I could see, no queues, in fact it was very quiet.

Elsewhere in 'Blitz Spirit UK'
Lady Doon's  Essex branch report, panic buying, crazy queues and many argy bargys.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 8, 2020)

Panic bought two McMuffins this morning instead of one. In hindsight I bought a years supply of loo roll and kitchen roll off groupon 3 months ago. 3ply luxury soft. Much cheaper than Costco.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			My mate works for Sainsbury's and the stuff that's being cleaned out is a lot  more than just bog rolls.
		
Click to expand...

I was in our local Morrison's yesterday and toilet rolls and liquid soap were the only empty sections I saw. I was in lidl's this morning for milk and fruit for work and it was the same there as well. This was echoed on the Jeremy  Vine show on R2 on Friday. People may be buying other items in larger volumes but based on my limited and unscientific survey they are not emptying the shelves of those things. 

I suspect some of it is that word got out that people were panic buying liquid soap and toilet rolls so the sheep piled in and did the same. No doubt if word gets out that people are stocking up on pasta then others will go out and do the same meaning the shelves empty of that as well. The psychology of this is quite interesting and sadly predictable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2020)

I won't stock up much more than I normally do

Costco trips

In our garage is normally 80 bog rolls (cheap as chips)
Pack of 24 cans of beans 
80 bottles of water 

In the freezer is normally 14 portions of steak and about 10 chicken breasts 

That's just normal after a big trip.. saves money long term

But won't be adding more to that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I won't stock up much more than I normally do

Costco trips

In our garage is normally 80 bog rolls (cheap as chips)
Pack of 24 cans of beans 
80 bottles of water 

In the freezer is normally 14 portions of steak and about 10 chicken breasts 

That's just normal after a big trip.. saves money long term

But won't be adding more to that
		
Click to expand...

Why do you buy so many bottles of water? Not having a pop, genuinely interested


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why do you buy so many bottles of water? Not having a pop, genuinely interested
		
Click to expand...

We don't go to Costco often and drink bottle water at home. Always have in fridge .. lasts ages

Anytime we go out take a few with us

It'd £3.50 ISH for 40 bottles so grab 2 from Costco when we go 

I run the work tuck shop and bottle water is also our best seller everytime I do a Costco run I get 3 cases of it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We don't go to Costco often and drink bottle water at home. Always have in fridge .. lasts ages

Anytime we go out take a few with us

It'd £3.50 ISH for 40 bottles so grab 2 from Costco when we go 

I run the work tuck shop and bottle water is also our best seller everytime I do a Costco run I get 3 cases of it
		
Click to expand...

Why drink bottled water at home? Is your tap water dodgy or does it taste bad?

Not sure Greta would approve. Not thought of buying a drinks bottle and just fill that?

Never come across someone in the UK buying and using bottled water like this, hence the question.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2020)

Anybody panic buying is a knob, fact.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why drink bottled water at home? Is your tap water dodgy or does it taste bad?

Not sure Greta would approve. Not thought of buying a drinks bottle and just fill that?

Never come across someone in the UK buying and using bottled water like this, hence the question.
		
Click to expand...

It's ever so helpful. Can take it out the house. Down the gym I use a refillable bottle and take that golfing with me

However their great for company..ice cold water is much nicer than tap water and that's a fact.

You would be surprised how many people drink it. People always buying it at Costco because it works out 9p a bottle.

I like to make squash in it and carry on the course along with water in a refillable bottle. Travels well. Refreshing and cheap.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

Have I panic bought, nope. Hopefully am off to Mexico next Saturday so I won’t need owt for two weeks. But when this Virus reared its head i mentioned to Missis T I will get a few extra things in. It is things that will  keep and if all is well it will get used.  that was 2-3 weeks ago. No one batted an eyelid. 
I kinda get why people have bought extra but to panic buy. I will bet there’s a few amongst the 16 million that are now quarantined in Italy had done the same and bought a few extra things. 
back in the 70,s and 80,s when there were power cuts. Candles cost a bloody fortune, batteries where extortionate. I still have 20-30 candles in the garage I bought decades ago.does it make you a hoarder panic buyer for being one step ahead.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm buying money in case the banks run out of it.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought all the loo rolls were going because the British are getting s... scared of.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			It's ever so helpful. Can take it out the house. Down the gym I use a refillable bottle and take that golfing with me

However their great for company..ice cold water is much nicer than tap water and that's a fact.

You would be surprised how many people drink it. People always buying it at Costco because it works out 9p a bottle.

I like to make squash in it and carry on the course along with water in a refillable bottle. Travels well. Refreshing and cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Just get a brita filter jug and put it in the fridge- cold water on tap (sort of). We always use refillable bottles and also use the Refill app which shows which businesses will fill your bottle for you when you out, usually cafes, pubs, etc


----------



## User62651 (Mar 8, 2020)

Surely if you were to panic buy it'd be something important, like beer.

Maybe some rationing wouldn't be a bad thing for obese Britain?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 8, 2020)

Interesting to know as to where the boundary lies between "panic buying" and "prudent buying". Eg me & Mrs B tend not to keep much in the house - we go shopping most days & get what we need  fresh, day to day. Ok, we keep a few staples in, but not that much. But we'd be rather snookered if we suddenly had to self isolate. So, if we did go out and got some supplies in, just in case we got confined to barracks -  would that count as panic buying?  

(Interesting to know, but it ain't going go happen though. Given that we live close to  central London, the internet & home delivery isn't going to be problematic - even if a crisis does hit...)


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

Must admit... did buy extra paracetamol and neurophen .. took it to the till and it seems there is an upper limit and you can’t buy more than 2 packs of each at a time.. so had to go around and use a different till. 

Only other panic things was Dettol - liquid, wipes, handwash and sprays. The Dettol liquid was from Costco and it comes in 4L pack. I could swim in it. The only thing not got (and probably the most urgent) is handsanitiser - but can’t find them for love nor money ..

All these would last, so not concerned about it. No panic on the food side


----------



## User62651 (Mar 8, 2020)

Swarfega or Manista gets anything off your hands. Those silly gels are gimmicky and sold for bacteria, not viruses.
Point is to get the virus off your hands and down the plughole asap through vigorous cleaning, the gels are supposed to stay on your hands so no good.
At a push very diluted bleach would work too. Used to clean practice golf balls in bleachy hot water, hands spotless after.
Let's face it if u get Corona anywhere on your person, it's most likely going to get into you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2020)

HID was at Sainsbury's for 9.30 today as her parents (mother in particular) struggle to get out and about through age and ill health and so usually go to the local shops and she offered to get a few bits "in case". Even going straight to loo rolls as the doors opened the shelf was empty and they had apparently run of of stock completely. Struggled to get her parents basics like soup and even pot noodles had run out totally in all flavours. It's daft. Glad to see some supermarkets are taking steps https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...l-and-long-life-milk-as-buyers-panic-11952749


----------



## larmen (Mar 8, 2020)

Did a normal half weekly shop today and bought normal. Tesco felt normal as well with the exception of the pasta isle which was near empty and the toilet roll/kitchen roll isle which was totally empty.

We are OK for those anyway as I buy a couple of packs of spaghetti every time I am at Lidl, and I always buy a pack of toilet paper when the good one is on offer. So I ‘panick bought’ them with foresight over the last couple of month, just by chance.
Also have lots of Persil for the same reason.

What I don’t understand is why it is ‘always’ toilet paper? This was the 1st item stocked up for Brexit as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 8, 2020)

John Travolta has been hospitalised with suspected Corona Virus. He had chills, they were multiplying and he was losing control. But doctors have confirmed that it was only a Saturday Night Fever and he will be Staying Alive.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 8, 2020)

I too am confused as to why toilet paper. Does the virus give you chronic diarrhoea?
We were at Costco today and I normally pick up loo rolls from there but they were sold out.  The back wall, which is usually totally stacked high, was empty. It's madness.  They were limiting customers to two packs of paper towels. Lidl, next door to Costco, had none. I didn't buy any as I refuse to panic buy.
I was in Asda the day before and there was no bleach and very little hand wash, medicines and toilet paper. It's crazy.
As Lord Tyron said, the panic buyers will have lots of it, won't be buying more and the stocks will go back up.
To the O.P.  if you are buying stuff on the fear it will go short then, yes, you're a panic buyer.


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 8, 2020)

All my local supermarkets are out of toilet paper surface spray antibacterial wipes soap hand sanitiser and dry foods like pasta rice etc 

It’s a pain in the ass because doing the shop yesterday we needed a few of them 

Considering stealing a big loo roll from work and selling it on the black market


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2020)

At the risk of sounding like a Waitrose guy..    Was in Costco and chanced up marinated Artichoke hearts .. 2 bottles of 1 kg at about 7 quid.  Bought them and tried it..  Absolutely brilliant.   I am going to start panic buying some artichoke hearts next week.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 8, 2020)

We've got it all under control


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Swarfega or Manista gets anything off your hands. Those silly gels are gimmicky and sold for bacteria, not viruses.
Point is to get the virus off your hands and down the plughole asap through vigorous cleaning, the gels are supposed to stay on your hands so no good.
At a push very diluted bleach would work too. Used to clean practice golf balls in bleachy hot water, hands spotless after.
*Let's face it if u get Corona anywhere on your person, it's most likely going to get into you.*

Click to expand...

Not according to the experts, the main thing is the corona will attack the lungs. To do that it has to get into the mouth or nose. Hence wash your hands regularly and do not touch your face.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			John Travolta has been hospitalised with suspected Corona Virus. He had chills, they were multiplying and he was losing control. But doctors have confirmed that it was only a Saturday Night Fever and he will be Staying Alive.
		
Click to expand...

He better wake up coz we need a man.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 8, 2020)

Tupperware is making a comeback 😷


----------



## User62651 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Not according to the experts, the main thing is the corona will attack the lungs. To do that it has to get into the mouth or nose. Hence wash your hands regularly and do not touch your face.
		
Click to expand...

How likely is it that you won't touch your face with your hands, we do that dozens of times a day when eating, scratching, combing hair, holding a phone etc, or inhale droplets from an infected person coughing. Spreading like wildfire.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Today we ordered a Back to Wall Bidet Toilet combo- Built in Dryer & Spray- Purificare,  bye bye   toilet rolls   seemingly its the way to go


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Must admit... did buy extra paracetamol and neurophen .. took it to the till and it seems there is an upper limit and you can’t buy more than 2 packs of each at a time.. so had to go around and use a different till.
		
Click to expand...

There’s been those restrictions on the purchase of paracetamol for quite along time, long before this virus appeared.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Today we ordered a Back to Wall Bidet Toilet combo- Built in Dryer & Spray- Purificare,  bye bye   toilet rolls   seemingly its the way to go 

Click to expand...

Ive bought a new Karcher pressure washer - stings a bit 😫


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 9, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Ive bought a new Karcher pressure washer - stings a bit 😫
		
Click to expand...

Not sure stinging a bit covers it, more puncture wounds....


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Tupperware is making a comeback 😷
		
Click to expand...

there’s a Facebook post going round at the moment where people have improvised different “ masks”. it’s hard to believe these people were the fastest sperm.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

Nope.  Nothing.

Besides - the panic buyers can panic buy.  It's frankly just a bit selfish, and a bit daft as it's not as if there is an actual shortage of anything (other than temporarily due to the panic buying) - or a risk to the supply chain of many things (though I have heard that some manufacturers of some generic common drugs/medicines may be limiting exports - just to make sure 'home' is fully provisioned).  But people will be people.   Once the panic buyers have their stockpiles of whatever - the shelves will refill and the rest of us can get on with buying as normal - as will the PBs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Someone I played with this morning has a wife who works at the local Sainsbury's and reckons they're taking Christmas week type money so clearly they are doing alright from the panic buying. HID went to do the weekly shop and got there at opening time assuming the shelves would be rapidly emptied. Already a queue outside the door and loo rolls, dried stuff like pasta and paracetamol stripped in minutes. Daft
		
Click to expand...

Pasta cleared from the shelves that remain groaning under the weight of pasta sauces


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Must admit... did buy extra paracetamol and neurophen .. took it to the till and it seems there is an upper limit and you can’t buy more than 2 packs of each at a time.. so had to go around and use a different till.

Only other panic things was Dettol - liquid, wipes, handwash and sprays. The Dettol liquid was from Costco and it comes in 4L pack. I could swim in it. The only thing not got (and probably the most urgent) is handsanitiser - but can’t find them for love nor money ..

All these would last, so not concerned about it. No panic on the food side
		
Click to expand...

In my experience supermarkets have a two packet limit at any time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

larmen said:



			Did a normal half weekly shop today and bought normal. Tesco felt normal as well with the exception of the pasta isle which was near empty and the toilet roll/kitchen roll isle which was totally empty.

We are OK for those anyway as I buy a couple of packs of spaghetti every time I am at Lidl, and I always buy a pack of toilet paper when the good one is on offer. So I ‘panick bought’ them with foresight over the last couple of month, just by chance.
Also have lots of Persil for the same reason.

What I don’t understand is *why it is ‘always’ toilet paper? *This was the 1st item stocked up for Brexit as well.
		
Click to expand...

I heard that this time it could have been down to reporting of a 4 roll limit for shoppers in Australia.  But I think what might have been forgotten by those reacting to that news is that in Oz distances are vast and so supplies (of such as toilet paper - but of anything) may not be replenished as easily or as quickly since the distribution centres can be very many miles away.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 9, 2020)

The same idiot woman in our office who last week was complaining bitterly to all and sundry about idiots panic-buying has just proudly admitted she got to Tescos at 7am on Saturday morning and bought 4 x 24 rolls of toilet paper and two huge packages of bottled water.  And claimed she was just being sensible.

She's now really got the hump because someone asked her if her pot or kettle were black enough.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2020)

Can't see the point of worrying about running out of toilet rolls.  If newspaper was good enough for my grandfather ........  

Plenty of free papers around here


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Can't see the point of worrying about running out of toilet rolls.  If newspaper was good enough for my grandfather ........ 

Plenty of free papers around here 

Click to expand...

Problem with that approach is that, these days, most newspapers are already full of excrement already!


----------



## drdel (Mar 9, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Problem with that approach is that, these days, most newspapers are already full of excrement already! 

Click to expand...

And the ink comes off


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2020)

I stockpiled about 12 pints into my belly on Saturday night, does that count? 🍻


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 9, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Who's doing it? Why are you doing it?
I find myself buying stuff I don't need right now  because when I do the shops might not have any!!
		
Click to expand...

It's stupid and selfish. 

I remember about 3 years ago there was a big snowfall in March. It was obvious there was going to be a shortage of milk / fresh produce.  

On day 1 I walked round to Aldi in the snow and got a bag full of stuff for a couple of nice meals as I would be working from home and not going into town. 

The 2nd day I went back round (it was obvious by this time shops weren't getting all the deliveries) there was 2 woman with a trolley full of as many litres of milk as it would hold. Probably 50 litres of milk. Basically cleared out the supply for the whole shop. 
Don't really care about their situation, whether they were running a care home or a nursery, buying to sell on or to give to friends / neighbours etc. it was stunningly selfish to think this was acceptable behaviour.

At times like this everyone has to moderate their behaviour and ultimately everyone has to be careful with their resources and accept you might have to make things last a bit longer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ceeMU5T3SEHprPTJ6

That's me sorted


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			It's stupid and selfish.

I remember about 3 years ago there was a big snowfall in March. It was obvious there was going to be a shortage of milk / fresh produce. 

On day 1 I walked round to Aldi in the snow and got a bag full of stuff for a couple of nice meals as I would be working from home and not going into town.

The 2nd day I went back round (it was obvious by this time shops weren't getting all the deliveries) there was 2 woman with a trolley full of as many litres of milk as it would hold. Probably 50 litres of milk. Basically cleared out the supply for the whole shop.
*Don't really care about their situation*, whether they were running a care home or a nursery, buying to sell on or to give to friends / neighbours etc. it was stunningly selfish to think this was acceptable behaviour.

At times like this everyone has to moderate their behaviour and ultimately everyone has to be careful with their resources and accept you might have to make things last a bit longer.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that selfish if you don’t know their motives?
What’s the difference between 50 households buying 1 Litre of milk each and those 2 women buying on behalf of 50 households and saving 48 trips to the shop?

Or maybe it was for a care home and their supplier had failed to deliver meaning those women risked a journey to ensure vulnerable, sick people were cared for!

By the way, I totally agree if it was for themselves or they were selling it on for a profit, but without knowing the reason it’s unfair to judge and condemn.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Isn’t that selfish if you don’t know their motives?
What’s the difference between 50 households buying 1 Litre of milk each and those 2 women buying on behalf of 50 households and saving 48 trips to the shop?

Or maybe it was for a care home and their supplier had failed to deliver meaning those women risked a journey to ensure vulnerable, sick people were cared for!

By the way, I totally agree if it was for themselves or they were selling it on for a profit, but without knowing the reason it’s unfair to judge and condemn.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, doesn't matter their motives. They were ensuring that their immediate circle would be ok.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

Called into Aldi for a few bits and bobs. £4.68s worth.Anyway I asked the checkout girl how’s the panic buying going on. She said yesterday was just mental. Although looking at the shelves. You would not of guessed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Like I said, doesn't matter their motives. They were ensuring that their immediate circle would be ok.
		
Click to expand...

Awful answer, damn those care workers eh!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't usually shop in Tesco, but went in there for the first time in years at the weekend. Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, and pasta were cleared out. Didn't check loo rolls because we'd got our normal 6 month supply from Costco two weeks ago. Aside from profiteering, I'm guessing the loo roll hoarding is in the event of self isolation and not being able to go and buy any, although not sure how many you normally go through in a fortnight......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 9, 2020)

Forget toilet paper, I've got loads of old copies of Golf World I can wipe my arse on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

A woman clearing a supermarket shelf of the last ten remaining packets of baby milk powder - another young woman saying to her that she needs one - so can she have one of the ten.  The women declared that she need them all and so didn't give the young woman one.  For some - Keep Calm and be Selfish...seems to be the watch phrase.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 9, 2020)

Got to love the rubbish that comes out of social media


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2020)

We always buy our bog rolls on mass from Costco, so technically we were already stockpiling them before it was fashionable.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We always buy our bog rolls on mass from Costco, so technically we were already stockpiling them before it was fashionable.
		
Click to expand...

Trendsetter!


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 9, 2020)

The closest I have come to panic buying was when the Branston Pickle factory burnt down.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2020)

Good debate on the subject.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 9, 2020)

Just counted my golf balls got 6 that will last me till Xmas.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2020)

Zero toilet roll in Asda tonight. Luckily it wasn't on my list.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 9, 2020)

Went into my local Tesco hypermarket this morning. The loo roll aisle was fully stocked and there were plenty of paracetamol. Out of curiosity I was glancing at shoppers trolleys and there wasn't a toilet roll in sight. I'm wondering if people are too embarrassed to buy them at the moment or they can't move in their homes because of the mountain of Andrex.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2020)

It can't be that bad because when I went Tesco yesterday they had bog roll on offer
If was that much in demand wouldn't sell it off cheap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2020)

Wandered into the big Boots in the Oracle in Reading. No paracetamol but go down the street to the smaller store or the Superdrug and it was in stock. Maybe people have reached their limit and their houses are crammed with more pills than a local dealer


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2020)

I hope those that have been panic buying toilet rolls have also stocked up on condoms so they dont breed.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We always buy our bog rolls on mass from Costco, so technically we were already stockpiling them before it was fashionable.
		
Click to expand...

i bet its the really rough tracing paper stuff knowing you


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2020)

A local shop has lots of Izal toilet paper but no one is that panicked


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i bet its the really rough tracing paper stuff knowing you

Click to expand...

One thing you can't save money on is bog roll, buy the cheap stuff and you end up just folding over twice as much so it runs out quicker.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2020)

Toilet roll usage in our house goes down dramatically when the missus is away.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 9, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			It's stupid and selfish.

I remember about 3 years ago there was a big snowfall in March. It was obvious there was going to be a shortage of milk / fresh produce. 

On day 1 I walked round to Aldi in the snow and got a bag full of stuff for a couple of nice meals as I would be working from home and not going into town.

The 2nd day I went back round (it was obvious by this time shops weren't getting all the deliveries) there was 2 woman with a trolley full of as many litres of milk as it would hold. Probably 50 litres of milk. Basically cleared out the supply for the whole shop.
*Don't really care about their situation,* whether they were running a care home or a nursery, buying to sell on or to give to friends / neighbours etc. it was stunningly selfish to think this was acceptable behaviour.

At times like this everyone has to moderate their behaviour and ultimately everyone has to be careful with their resources and accept you might have to make things last a bit longer.
		
Click to expand...

Strongly disagree with the bit in bold. Two years ago when we had snow we went to the shops and got a dozen (ish) each of 4 pint cartons of milk, loaves of bread, packs of eggs, coffee, tea and other essentials and then me and my two boys took it all around our local area in a trolley knocking on doors of our elderly neighbours to give it out to those that couldn't get out to the shops. Everything was given away free to anyone that said they needed something. Not everyone filling their trolley is a selfish bell-end, some people are trying to look out for those around them that are less fortunate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Strongly disagree with the bit in bold. Two years ago when we had snow we went to the shops and got a dozen (ish) each of 4 pint cartons of milk, loaves of bread, packs of eggs, coffee, tea and other essentials and then me and my two boys took it all around our local area in a trolley knocking on doors of our elderly neighbours to give it out to those that couldn't get out to the shops. Everything was given away free to anyone that said they needed something. Not everyone filling their trolley is a selfish bell-end, some people are trying to look out for those around them that are less fortunate.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Forget toilet paper, I've got loads of old copies of Golf World I can wipe my arse on  

Click to expand...

got a phone call asking to subscribe to them for £5 for 3 months. 🤔


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			A local shop has lots of Izal toilet paper but no one is that panicked
View attachment 29340

Click to expand...


Don't remember the brand name, but used to hate going to my gran's when I was a kid because that is all she had in the house, same at school. Short of no paper, nothing worse to wipe your backside with.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 10, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Just counted my golf balls got 6 that will last me till Xmas.
		
Click to expand...

You only playing once more this year?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2020)

We always  buy the big 18 pack of loo rolls anyway thanks to my youngest 2 daughters being like Human andrex puppies the pair of them easily go through nearly a role in a day depsite trying to educate them otherwise.. So we've not bulk anything but then I haven't seen anyone else doing so either, yet according to my social media all the local shops are empty, so either I shop inna different place to everyone else living near me or they're simply just regurgitating what they're seeing on other people's status updates.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 10, 2020)

How do you panic buy paracetamol?

There is a legal limit on how many packs may be bought in one go to reduce the risks of suicide which very often fail but which have serious liver damage risk.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			A local shop has lots of Izal toilet paper but no one is that panicked
View attachment 29340

Click to expand...

 I used to work at a holiday camp that used that. Total false economy as I know I needed more than twice the the amount I used at home. Good for pencil tracing though.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a cunning plan.
I am going to stockpile Vitamin C tablets -  if everyone has to go into a house- bound lockdown for a long time then scurvy will be the next big ailment.
Plus E45 cream - all that high alcohol hand gel will dry out their skin, and everyone will be looking for moisturising hand cream.
Result - first million on the way 😷


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			How do you panic buy paracetamol?

There is a legal limit on how many packs may be bought in one go to reduce the risks of suicide which very often fail but which have serious liver damage risk.
		
Click to expand...

Just go from shop to shop or go back in to same shop and use different tills or self checkout etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

No loo roll in our local town centre (small) Sainsburys - but stacks of kitchen roll.  Go figure.

Also noticed this morning that one of our town centre pharmacies has had it's front window smashed and it's boarded up.  Guessing they have limited paracetamol today...pathetic and worrying


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 10, 2020)

I think a lot of the big shops are being targetted by the panic buyers but our local Home Bargains has plenty of loo rolls. 
Mind you the girl on the till said a bloke came in and cleared the entire stock of hand gel before they realised there was going to be a shortage.  He tried it a second time but they stopped him.  Obviously buying to sell on at a profit.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 10, 2020)

I bought 18 toilet rolls today, walking back to the car with it I could feel the hatred! 

Its on ebay now at £700 with 42 watchers!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 10, 2020)

No loo rolls at Lidl today and very little pasta - why? Does it give you the trots? No. Does pasta help you ward it off? No.

Weird.

But...it just snowballs. HID said to me last night "shall we get some loo rolls tomorrow as everyone else is buying them so perhaps we should and perhaps they know something we don't"! I said no...none in stock anyhow!


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2020)

Have never seen as many toilet rolls in our Lidl as I did today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2020)

Just back from Costco Gateshead, plenty of everything apart from........

Toilet Rolls

Thankfully didn’t need or want any, but still can’t get my head around it.

On the upside Unleaded was only £1.13p per litre


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just back from Costco Gateshead, plenty of everything apart from........

Toilet Rolls

Thankfully didn’t need or want any, but still can’t get my head around it.
...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty simple really....

What individual item would you most regret not being able to get if (just) it wasn't available?

Btw. Plenty available at my local Waitrose (last place I shopped), though some gaps in the range.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2020)

No loo rolls, no pasta still.
But, weirdly,  plenty of pasta sauces......
Makes you wonder what these hoarders are going to put on their pasta...unless, as I suggested earlier,  we are switching to a durum wheat based economy...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

And all loo roll gone from my local shop.  What is it with people.  I'm not aware that this gives you the trots...you might struggle with your breathing - but you won't be having the world fall out of your bottom.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No loo rolls, no pasta still.
But, weirdly,  plenty of pasta sauces......
Makes you wonder what these hoarders are going to put on their pasta...unless, as I suggested earlier,  we are switching to a durum wheat based economy...
		
Click to expand...

Think I said before not sure but for me their buying the wrong stuff 

I'd be buying fresh meat like double what I normally buy to freeze incase I couldn't get out

Some ready meals to freeze


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Think I said before not sure but for me their buying the wrong stuff 

I'd be buying fresh meat like double what I normally buy to freeze incase I couldn't get out

Some ready meals to freeze
		
Click to expand...

When I bought extra a couple of weeks ago, pasta and rice was high on the list. Dry products.
re pasta sauces. No chance, passata, tomato puree and tinned tomatoes. Make your own base sauce with no salts or sugars. Add your own herbs and veg. Watch this space tomorrow for another Tash survival tip. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Pretty simple really....

*What individual item would you most regret not being able to get if (just) it wasn't available?*

Btw. Plenty available at my local Waitrose (last place I shopped), though some gaps in the range.
		
Click to expand...

Not toilet roll.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



*No loo rolls at Lidl today *and very little pasta* - why? Does it give you the trots?* No. Does pasta help you ward it off? No.

Weird.
		
Click to expand...

The best reason I've heard for this is because every time 1 person coughs in public 100 people s**t themselves.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just back from Costco Gateshead, plenty of everything apart from........

Toilet Rolls

Thankfully didn’t need or want any, but still can’t get my head around it.

On the upside Unleaded was only £1.13p per litre
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the price at the pumps may sound like a good thing but it could be a worrying warning of economic issues to come.


----------



## larmen (Mar 10, 2020)

The Tesco I went through on Sunday now has toilet paper, kitchen roll and rice, but still no pasta.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2020)

larmen said:



			The Tesco I went through on Sunday now has toilet paper, kitchen roll and rice, but still no pasta.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - and where does much of our pasta come from...🤔


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - and where does much of our pasta come from...🤔
		
Click to expand...

A lot of it is manufactured by a company called pasta foods based in Yarmouth. Just because something is classed as Italian doesn't mean it's only made there 🙄


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			A lot of it is manufactured by a company called pasta foods based in Yarmouth. Just because something is classed as Italian doesn't mean it's only made there 🙄
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂 am laughing coz I cannot believe you have had to explain that to someone.

might start planting a paddy field on me back garden in case there’s a rice shortage in china


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			😂😂😂😂😂 am laughing coz I cannot believe you have had to explain that to someone.

might start planting a paddy field on me back garden in case there’s a rice shortage in china
		
Click to expand...

Full partridge moment with the Irish and the potatoe famine

Well why didn't you just eat something else? Problem solved


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 11, 2020)

Also viruses won’t survive on pasta or packaging...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			A lot of it is manufactured by a company called pasta foods based in Yarmouth. Just because something is classed as Italian doesn't mean it's only made there 🙄
		
Click to expand...

On the dodgy Dolmio adverts I'm sure in the bottom corner it says something along the lines of produced in The Netherlands

Back to pasta, such a simple product to make, it can be knocked out anywhere. Just because a food type originates in a country or region does not mean it has to be made there (before the pedants kick in, for example, a pork pie can be made anywhere but a Melton Mowbray pork pie can only be made in Melton Mowbray, etc etc)


----------



## Skypilot (Mar 11, 2020)

I can't understand why it's always bog rolls people rush out and stockpile whenever there is some sort of crisis.

Maybe people like to binge shit at these times.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On the dodgy Dolmio adverts I'm sure in the bottom corner it says something along the lines of produced in The Netherlands

Back to pasta, such a simple product to make, it can be knocked out anywhere. Just because a food type originates in a country or region does not mean it has to be made there (before the pedants kick in, for example, a pork pie can be made anywhere but a Melton Mowbray pork pie can only be made in Melton Mowbray, etc etc)
		
Click to expand...

I'd avoid those sauces like the plague anyway with all the extra added salts and sugars in the ingredients. Everything is readily available to make a good homemade sauce, but your point stands in that it proves its not made in Italy depsite its name. 

People sadly are stupid and assume everything comes from somewhere else purely based on 1 brand or an originating source back in the day.. Was out yesterday in Coningsby and heard people banging on about toilet rolls and they had been stockpiling as they thought the government don't know when the next batch would be imported, imagine their surprise when I informed them the  factory that makes, packages them and ships them to the supermarkets in Lincoln are based on the A17 just past Cranwell which is about 16 miles away and is readily shipping daily 🙄.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'd avoid those sauces like the plague anyway with all the extra added salts and sugars in the ingredients. Everything is readily available to make a good homemade sauce, but your point stands in that it proves its not made in Italy depsite its name.

People sadly are stupid and assume everything comes from somewhere else purely based on 1 brand or an originating source back in the day.. Was out yesterday in Coningsby and heard people banging on about toilet rolls and they had been stockpiling as they thought the government don't know when the next batch would be imported, imagine their surprise when I informed them the  factory that makes, packages them and ships them to the supermarkets in Lincoln are based on the A17 just past Cranwell which is about 16 miles away and is readily shipping daily 🙄.
		
Click to expand...

We stopped using jars of sauces years ago. Very convenient but as you say, loaded with sugar and salt.

Your second paragraph is all too true and situations like this prove just how stupid so many people are. 'Never underestimate the stupidity of the general public' is a wise comment I was once told. It has been proved correct over and over again.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 11, 2020)

No toilet roll for our Tesco delivery, went too another 2 supermarkets and none.....
Ended up getting some from poundstretcher, although it is the rubbish type!!


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 11, 2020)

Complete idiots stock piling loo rolls.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Complete idiots stock piling loo rolls.
		
Click to expand...

How true that is.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2020)

went in Tesco Ness side last night, no bog roll or Pasta to be seen, they did have hand wash though


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2020)

Corn flakes and tinned foods seem to be joining loo roll and pasta as "stockpile " items...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Managed to get 6 hand wash soaps today 

But then 3 bathrooms in my house plus kitchen 

Also 3 of them are for my wife's friend who can't get to the shops


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went in Tesco Ness side last night, no bog roll or Pasta to be seen, they did have hand wash though

Click to expand...

Well that’s good news for those without bog roll ... ! Suggest they get nail brushes as well


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 12, 2020)

Went to Costco yesterday, they were announcing at the door that there was no loo roll. Equally, there was no kitchen paper, very few tissues, and no pasta. They did have hand wash though, and a truck load of TV's.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Costco yesterday, they were announcing at the door that there was no loo roll. Equally, there was no kitchen paper, very few tissues, and no pasta. They did have hand wash though, and a truck load of TV's.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that this has been great PR for Costco. The name has now become synomynous with panic buying toilet rolls, even though it applies to supermarkets as well. Somehow the pictures from there seem worse. We have a Costco card for work, we don't buy toilet rolls from them though we have a repeat order set up on Amazon for those, but I would avoid there full stop at the moment as it just has an air of manic behaviour about it right now. Unfair and probably inaccurate but I'll be giving it a wide berth for a while yet. (I do love drooling over the tv's when you first walk in though. Tech porn)


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

No pasta? I was hoping to make Mac and cheese later 😭


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 12, 2020)

Skypilot said:



			I can't understand why it's always bog rolls people rush out and stockpile whenever there is some sort of crisis.

Maybe people like to binge shit at these times.


Click to expand...

My youngest daughter has Crohn’s disease, and sometimes she can go through 2 rolls in a day she has so much falling out her ass.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Costco yesterday, they were announcing at the door that there was no loo roll. Equally, there was no kitchen paper, very few tissues, and no pasta. They did have hand wash though, and a truck load of TV's.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's annoying I'm going later for a Costco run wanted 2 lots of loo roll (as normal) can't even get online by looks

Oh well

I did buy 10 packs of anti bacterial surface wipes for £5

Going to give them out at work so everyone can clean their desks and phones


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Robster59 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mental out there 

Costco said no loo roll, 3 water crates each 

Queues down every Aile to the back.. 

I walked out sod that 

Went Tesco for some bits for home and work tuck shop

No beans full stop

Little rice

No pasta 

One pack of loo roll each 

Got to work the boss is very happy with me. They ordered anti bacterial wipes but everything is obvs delayed so My 10 packs one for each desk and a spare for me incase someone nicks em was very popular with everyone 

My phone, radio, mouse , touch phone all cleaned .. desk wiped down

Hands washed after 

Every little helps I guess


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

Based on the bargains thread, I think a lot of people have been stockpiling Stromberg polos from County Golf.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2020)

Went to the supermarket today and there was a disappointing lack of panic buying.  Yes some shelves were a bit barer than usual but you could get anything you needed.  May be it will get worse once the government announces we are in def con 2 mode or whatever the next stage is. Or that folk round here are a bit less panicky/selfish/stupid.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No loo rolls, no pasta still.
But, weirdly,  plenty of pasta sauces......
Makes you wonder what these hoarders are going to put on their pasta...unless, as I suggested earlier,  we are switching to a durum wheat based economy...
		
Click to expand...

My wife actually eats pasta completely plain with no sauce on occasions. Yes, she is a lunatic.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My wife actually eats pasta completely plain with no sauce on occasions. Yes, she is a lunatic.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like spag or linguine with just olive oil, a touch of heated through garlic and chilli flakes. Garnished with parmy and chopped parsley. It's almost plain, and very store cupboard focused...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I quite like spag or linguine with just olive oil, a touch of heated through garlic and chilli flakes. Garnished with parmy and chopped parsley. It's almost plain, and very store cupboard focused...
		
Click to expand...

That sounds alright, she'll do it with just garlic & chilli salt and nothing else though. What I often do is make tuna mayo, mix that with pasta for a quick easy dinner. No sauce required then.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 12, 2020)

Running out? Go to...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

I was at Tesco last night during work and the shelves were fine.
Toilet rolls on bulk pallets at for the of store too.

Local coop has full shelves too. The panic buying will level off soon. Only so many bog tolls and packets of pasta everyone can have.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Costco manic today as posted

As was Tesco
Mrs went Tesco as I couldn't get anything 

She managed to get some bits for freezer and some for home but shelves almost empty 

I did online order for Sainsbury's for baby wipes for our daughter 5 packs to see us through .. first slot is weds so I'll pick up then if they can offer it


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 12, 2020)

Did the weekly shop this evening 
No pasta 
No rice 
No toilet paper 
No soap 
No kitchen spray 
No milk
Hardly any tins of anything 
No frozen veg 

All things which we needed 

This is going to get boring really quickly


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 12, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Did the weekly shop this evening
No pasta
No rice
No toilet paper
No soap
No kitchen spray
No milk
Hardly any tins of anything
No frozen veg

All things which we needed

This is going to get boring really quickly
		
Click to expand...

Or the bin men are going to be working three times as hard in about 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2020)

Soup seems to be the latest item being targeted at my local Sainburys, luckily Oxtail seems to be disliked !


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Costco manic today as posted

As was Tesco
Mrs went Tesco as I couldn't get anything

She managed to get some bits for freezer and some for home but shelves almost empty

I did online order for Sainsbury's for baby wipes for our daughter 5 packs to see us through .. first slot is weds so I'll pick up then if they can offer it
		
Click to expand...

Went to Tesco’s (Roneo corner) this evening, all seemed pretty normal. Maybe a little busier than usual but not too bad.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Asda at the Metro Centre had no loo rolls left earlier, kind of makes me wish I'd panic bought some earlier in the week cos I'm going for a curry on Saturday night


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought a Snood today, handy for Golf, Corona Virus and Bank robbery.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I bought a Snood today, handy for Golf, Corona Virus and Bank robbery.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm!  Washable bum wipe.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Mmm!  Washable bum wipe.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what order of you use it in and your hygiene I suppose.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Depends on what order of you use it in and your hygiene I suppose. 

Click to expand...

 More important when you wash it 🤔


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'd avoid those sauces like the plague anyway with all the extra added salts and sugars in the ingredients. Everything is readily available to make a good homemade sauce, but your point stands in that it proves its not made in Italy depsite its name.

People sadly are stupid and assume everything comes from somewhere else purely based on 1 brand or an originating source back in the day.. Was out yesterday in Coningsby and heard people banging on about toilet rolls and they had been stockpiling as they thought the government don't know when the next batch would be imported, imagine their surprise when I informed them the  factory that makes, packages them and ships them to the supermarkets in Lincoln are based on the A17 just past Cranwell which is about 16 miles away and is readily shipping daily 🙄.
		
Click to expand...

So, where are there spaghetti trees in the UK , Some may be to young


----------



## chellie (Mar 12, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			So, where are there spaghetti trees in the UK , Some may be to young
		
Click to expand...


They be here


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			So, where are there spaghetti trees in the UK , Some may be to young
		
Click to expand...

I'd guess I'm one of those 2 young as that makes no sense to me


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Best bit about this is that years ago my freezer was full of chicken, beef, veg etc but the wife decided not needed so she used it up.

However this showed her to have a little extra aside incase the idiots clear the shelves and we can't provide meals for the family


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'd guess I'm one of those 2 young as that makes no sense to me
		
Click to expand...

Ah, today's yoof!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

One of the first Candid camera, April fools you've been framed type of programmes. Who was the presenter, Frost , Dimbley maybe?


Old Skier said:



			So, where are there spaghetti trees in the UK , Some may be to young
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			One of the first Candid camera, April fools you've been framed type of programmes. Who was the presenter, Frost , Dimbley maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Believe it was voiced over by Richard Dimbleby - his "gravitas" lent the joke an air of authority. (I don't actually remember the original as it was 6 months before I made my worldly appearance).


----------



## larmen (Mar 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Ah, today's yoof!
		
Click to expand...

They have probably never seen a penguin fly either ;-)


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			One of the first Candid camera, April fools you've been framed type of programmes. Who was the presenter, Frost , Dimbley maybe?
		
Click to expand...

It was Panorama , not that I remember it of course 😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			It was Panorama , not that I remember it of course 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

 I watched it live, no recorders back then . There was a guy called Jonathon Rough presented similar programmes, all in black and white


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I quite like spag or linguine with just olive oil, a touch of heated through garlic and chilli flakes. Garnished with parmy and chopped parsley. It's almost plain, and very store cupboard focused...
		
Click to expand...

That was my favourite pack down meal when I was racing. Italian chef used to have it set up with pizza bread ... delicious! (Carb heavy I suppose but who cares!)


----------



## pendodave (Mar 13, 2020)

Maybe we need a store cupboard recipe thread??


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 13, 2020)

Latest purchase limits placed on shops, in light of the Coronavirus due to panic buying;

MORRISONS: 2 hand sanitisers and a 4 pack of toilet rolls.
CO-OP: 1 hand sanitiser, 500g of rice and 4 pack of toilet rolls.
WAITROSE: 1 lobster, 6 quails eggs and 100g of Foie Gras.
LIDL: 1 MIG welder, a pink sports bra, 2 trumpets and 1 wetsuit.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2020)

wife was telling me she's seen somthing about a SuperMarket getting a delivery of rice and limiting the sale to 2 bags per customer, one guy took 6 and wouldn't listen  when told he couldn't have 6, security had to stop him taking 6


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 13, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Latest purchase limits placed on shops, in light of the Coronavirus due to panic buying;

MORRISONS: 2 hand sanitisers and a 4 pack of toilet rolls.
CO-OP: 1 hand sanitiser, 500g of rice and 4 pack of toilet rolls.
WAITROSE: 1 lobster, 6 quails eggs and 100g of Foie Gras.
LIDL: 1 MIG welder, a pink sports bra, 2 trumpets and 1 wetsuit.
		
Click to expand...

A psychoanalyst would have a field day with this!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 13, 2020)

On weds the local supermarket was pretty much fully stocked, after last night, it was empty shelves again, missing in action :

Soap, pasta, tins of soup, bog rolls, tissues, paracetamol (every single brand, even the expensive ones), Ibuprofen, peanut butter.
The beer stocks were down too


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 13, 2020)

HID reports no tomato purée in stock at Tesco, not being a) a shopper & b) a chef, I don't understand why it's proving so popular.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2020)

Just been in my local "corner shop" to buy a bottle of wine & some poppadoms.  Noticed they had bog roll & pasta aplenty.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Just been in my local "corner shop" to buy a bottle of wine & some poppadoms.  Noticed they had bog roll & pasta aplenty.
		
Click to expand...

It's the wd40 of the kitchen cupboard


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2020)

Sainsbury's Braehead had everything in plenty supply tonight.


----------



## chellie (Mar 13, 2020)

Been in a couple of shops today. Got the varnish, woodstain and polyfilla needed. Shelves were stripped of toilet rolls, tomatoes, rice, pasta and most tinned goods.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2020)

Glad we did a bit of extra shopping. State of emergency declared, from midnight tonight. Essential travel only. €60,000 fine and car confiscated if your journey isn't essential


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2020)

We got to the shops to get the essentials before shelves emptied out and lockdown happens, got everything needed, phew. Loo rolls, mouthwash, pills, eye make up, nail varnish, blusher, nurse uniform, policeman uniform, stockings, a board game and plenty of cider for hydration to help keeping things going.

That's the first 2 minutes of each morning taken care off and the board game Risk for the rest of the day


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2020)

Popped into aldi on the way to the caravan and it wasn’t too bad.

We got the essentials we needed so happy days


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2020)

Fully expecting mostly empty shelves tomorrow morning....


----------



## larmen (Mar 13, 2020)

Local Tesco is out of a lot of stuff right now.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2020)

It’s beginning to feel a bit like Christmas.....
fighting over car parking spaces, jumping queues and being impatient with one another.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 13, 2020)

If you're upset about people hoarding toilet paper...wait until you hear about a tiny percentage of rich people hoarding most of the the world's wealth.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



View attachment 29367
View attachment 29368
View attachment 29369
View attachment 29370
View attachment 29371
View attachment 29372
View attachment 29373


Sainsburys opposite work 6.30ish tonight.
	View attachment 29367
View attachment 29368
View attachment 29369
View attachment 29370
View attachment 29371
View attachment 29372
View attachment 29373

Click to expand...


How did you get all that in the car?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2020)

Wife did a little black market trading lol

Got paracetamol for my mum 

The hand wash she got for her friend they swapped at door for some pasta she picked up

I went Sainsbury's after work. Had pretty much nothing but did manage to get 3 packs spaghetti (they had some boxes of it left) and one pack of penne

We do like spag bol

No beans


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2020)

Having a young child who loves going outside and having picnics means we generally have a good supply of hand sanitisers around.

Not noticed any panic buying or shortages in my local shops, we generally buy for the week ahead with a mix of frozen and fresh ingredients and meals.

Others have noticed shortages and we have had to share our supply of hand sanitiser with friends and family as they couldn’t get hold of their own!


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2020)

Mr Laithwaite  delivered this morning.... usual....  I got fuel in Tesco outside Winchester in way back from work....was going to go into store to get some stuff and thought...Wife shopped yesterday as normal......nuts to it, we don't need anything.   Saw plenty of folk with armfulls of loo roll though!


----------



## User20204 (Mar 13, 2020)

If there isn't a shortage of food, why are people over buying food ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If there isn't a shortage of food, why are people over buying food ?
		
Click to expand...

Self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



View attachment 29367
View attachment 29368
View attachment 29369
View attachment 29370
View attachment 29371
View attachment 29372
View attachment 29373


Sainsburys opposite work 6.30ish tonight.
	View attachment 29367
View attachment 29368
View attachment 29369
View attachment 29370
View attachment 29371
View attachment 29372
View attachment 29373

Click to expand...

I bet the Vegan section was still full


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2020)

Unsurprisingly busy this morning 
Surprisingly I got all of my list....
Some people just going mental


----------



## DaveR (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not stockpiling anything. My body fat should keep me going for a few weeks. All I'll need to buy is smaller trousers 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

Sainsbury's this morning was a nightmare.  Queuing halfway across the car park to get in, the usual missing staples on the shelves; pasta, rice, tinned soup, baked beans.

However you could overload on pizza, prepared pasts meals & cook at home Chinese takeaway style meals.  Because obviously you'll catch Coronavirus form them as they are Italian & Chinese, which is the source of the problem.  How dumb are some of the people we share the planet with? 

And the conga of people following the pallet of toilet rolls was hilarious.  It was like the Pied Piper of Sainsbury's.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

People like this should be shut down;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANDREX-C...089018&hash=item46aabad6a3:g:UYsAAOSwxW9eaSc3


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			People like this should be shut down;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANDREX-C...089018&hash=item46aabad6a3:g:UYsAAOSwxW9eaSc3

Click to expand...

Agreed it's discusting 

Costco 40 rolls were going for £25 other day.. their £14 roughly normally ..

Now ofc will be worse


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2020)

All those people who added to their weekly shop due to brexit with cans of food etc must be sitting back laughing at these people now 

Have to admit because of my medication issues with trouble to get Ive got 3 months supply in my cupboard incase I can't get it

Delighted with that now


----------



## DaveR (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			People like this should be shut down;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANDREX-C...089018&hash=item46aabad6a3:g:UYsAAOSwxW9eaSc3

Click to expand...

It says they accept returns within 30 days. So tempting............


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2020)

Mrs Wolf went alone this morning so as I could avoid the moronic panicking as I have a low tolerance for selfishness.

She said there was no rice, pasta, toilet roll or handsoap. Yet there was loads of washing up liquid and shower gel so she just bought those instead to wash hands with. If this carries on we're gonna need to reintroduce rationing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf went alone this morning so as I could avoid the moronic panicking as I have a low tolerance for selfishness.

She said there was no rice, pasta, toilet roll or handsoap. Yet there was loads of washing up liquid and shower gel so she just bought those instead to wash hands with. If this carries on we're gonna need to reintroduce rationing.
		
Click to expand...

Some stores and online shopping have

The cynic in me thinks the stores are the ones who create the panic buying

They making a mint


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf went alone this morning so as I could avoid the moronic panicking as I have a low tolerance for selfishness.

She said there was no rice, pasta, toilet roll or handsoap. Yet there was loads of washing up liquid and shower gel so she just bought those instead to wash hands with. If this carries on we're gonna need to reintroduce rationing.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday even that had gone off the shelves.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 14, 2020)

Worst panic buying on record was in Holland in 1637 when the price of a single tulip became that of a house or warship.
You ain't seen nuthin yet.
Does anyone remember the petrol coupons we had in the 1970's? Cars were queuing outside filling stations just to top up tanks.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Pretty good today, Sainsbury’s wasnt busy and I got everything on my list. Plenty of food about if you already keep topped up with the staples. I’m planning recipes that don’t include pasta and rice if our stocks do happen to run out for some reason.

You can certainly live without bread, pasta, rice and toilet roll and be very healthy.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 14, 2020)

Alternative to loo rolls might be sponges. The Romans used to use them. 
So start stock piling before the idiots get hold.


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Pretty good today, Sainsbury’s wasnt busy and I got everything on my list. Plenty of food about if you already keep topped up with the staples. I’m planning recipes that don’t include pasta and rice if our stocks do happen to run out for some reason.

You can certainly live without bread, pasta, rice and toilet roll and be very healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. If necessary buy a 'cook book' or look on the web there is such a thing as cooking.

It seems everyone has forgotten the humble potato - versatile, cheap lasts for ages, as does most root vegetables. There's also this weird powdery stuff called 'flour'. It is possible to (heaven forbid) make your own pasta if that's what you really need to survive. A bit of yeast, flour and a few minutes and you can cure your bread shortage - you can even by kits!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 14, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to loo rolls might be sponges. The Romans used to use them.
So start stock piling before the idiots get hold.
		
Click to expand...

Non scouring 😳


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Non scouring 😳
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't use the scouring side. You can buy about 24 for a pound at a quid shop.


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Non scouring 😳
		
Click to expand...

That's 'Brillo -iant".


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to loo rolls might be sponges. The Romans used to use them.
So start stock piling before the idiots get hold.
		
Click to expand...

Or the fact that your toilet is normally near your shower... A simple shower down afters


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Our neighbour just had a delivery from Morrisons, I counted 12 large baskets of supplies , there's only 2 adults and 2 dogs in the house.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2020)

Local shops now being hit


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf went alone this morning so as I could avoid the moronic panicking as I have a low tolerance for selfishness.

She said there was no rice, pasta, toilet roll or handsoap. Yet there was loads of washing up liquid and shower gel so she just bought those instead to wash hands with. If this carries on we're gonna need to reintroduce rationing.
		
Click to expand...

Small supermarket, probably around 15 shop floor staff, in the next town is doing assisted shopping. Only 5 shoppers allowed in at any one time and are chaperoned by a staff member. Larger supermarket about 10 miles away is doing the same thing. 

Both supermarkets have also advertised free delivery to pensioners - they don't normally do any deliveries. They've also offered to collect the prescriptions and, within reason, their general shopping list that includes purchases from elsewhere.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Small supermarket, probably around 15 shop floor staff, in the next town is doing assisted shopping. Only 5 shoppers allowed in at any one time and are chaperoned by a staff member. Larger supermarket about 10 miles away is doing the same thing.

Both supermarkets have also advertised free delivery to pensioners - they don't normally do any deliveries. They've also offered to collect the prescriptions and, within reason, their general shopping list that includes purchases from elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

That seems like the most sensible way of doing it and keeps things fair for every one


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2020)

Played golf today with our local Sainsbury's manager, they are already £50,000 above target for the month.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Played golf today with our local Sainsbury's manager, they are already £50,000 above target for the month.
		
Click to expand...

The old story after 1987 storm comes to mind.

Tree surgeons had a bumper year clearing up after the storm, managers very happy and targets for the year hit early and then exceeded.

The higher ups saw the numbers and raised the targets for the following year...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2020)

I've succumbed - 2 large bars of Dairy Milk and family packs of crisps...sorted.


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to Lidl for youngest DD (see random irritation thread re fridge/freezer) They had tin upon tin of tomatoes.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've succumbed - 2 large bars of Dairy Milk and family packs of crisps...sorted.
		
Click to expand...

So what are you going to have for dinner..?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			So what are you going to have for dinner..?

Click to expand...

David has scoffed 2/3 of a bar before even sitting down! It's his birthday on Tuesday so we'll be stocked up on the important stuff again - phew!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			David has scoffed 2/3 of a bar before even sitting down! It's his birthday on Tuesday so we'll be stocked up on the important stuff again - phew!
		
Click to expand...

I blame you..the thought of chocolate...had to go and acquire an amount of fruit and nut...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 14, 2020)

Spoke to a lady in Sainsburys today and she said they did 30K over budget yesterday (and this is a not a big Sainsburys) and it was busier than Christmas. Seems people have gone a bit mad.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to loo rolls might be sponges. The Romans used to use them.
So start stock piling before the idiots get hold.
		
Click to expand...

When I was a kid we had a broken bottle hanging on a piece of string


----------



## larmen (Mar 14, 2020)

Now if we could get people to stockpile <enter the product your company is selling here> then we would all be laughing ;-(


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2020)

Wife is just back and said their was no washing powder at all in Asda. No beans or cereal, very little fruit and veg left.

The store she went to is one of the major ones (big) in the area!


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2020)

Popped into Tesco at sidcup on the way home from the caravan and we laughed at how empty the aisles were


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to Morrison's about 5 tonight. Nearly all prepacked meat was gone. Along with pasta, biscuits, bleach and beans, but there were a few loo rolls and kitchen rolls left. Checkout man said there was a queue waiting at 6:00 this morning when the store opened. And it's been manic all day. We did manage a normal shop though.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 14, 2020)

I hope they don't run out of my Marmite Easter Eggs


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2020)

Are there still Mars Bars left to fry?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2020)

I hear that the major supermarkets are jointly putting out big newspaper ads essentially telling us to stop panic buying.  The warehouses are full and deliveries to stores continue - we are making things more difficult for ourselves than we need to.  That said I was in our local little Sainsbury's yesterday evening and it was well stocked except for loo roll and anti bacterial hand wash.

Sadly but not unexpectedly I suppose, all the bottles of anti-bacterial handwash that my church had put out in our toilets have been stolen.  How stupid of us to be so trusting 🤪


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2020)

Surely the supermarkets can stop people buying more than x number of bog rolls etc by just implementing a ban at the checkout. Most supermarkets know our buying patterns more than we do as we use the reward cards so they will know when someone is buying much more of certain items than they normally do.  Just say people are restricted to what they normally buy and don't try and get loads more.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Surely the supermarkets can stop people buying more than x number of bog rolls etc by just implementing a ban at the checkout. Most supermarkets know our buying patterns more than we do as we use the reward cards so they will know when someone is buying much more of certain items than they normally do.  Just say people are restricted to what they normally buy and don't try and get loads more.
		
Click to expand...

Morrisons were restricting loo roll at the checkout to two packs per person yesterday.


----------



## Andy (Mar 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sadly but not unexpectedly I suppose, all the bottles of anti-bacterial handwash that my church had put out in our toilets have been stolen.  How stupid of us to be so trusting 🤪
		
Click to expand...

That's church folk for ye 😂 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sadly but not unexpectedly I suppose, all the bottles of anti-bacterial handwash that my church had put out in our toilets have been stolen.  How stupid of us to be so trusting 🤪
		
Click to expand...

I assume that the thieves have all been forgiven?


----------



## Smasher (Mar 15, 2020)

Most things available in my supermarket. 
Bought extra loo roll as parents who said 'I'm not panicing' now can't buy any near them and are panicking


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2020)

Popped to our local butcher and their main meat counter was empty.

The pre packed section still had some meat so we grabbed 4 packs of mince. 2 trays of chicken and 3 more big lumps of beef


----------



## pendodave (Mar 15, 2020)

Andy said:



			That's church folk for ye 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

Truly, their lord provided for them...


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 15, 2020)

We have been bulk buying toilet rolls and other stuff at Costco for years save a fortune.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2020)

i am pretty much out of industrial strength cooking lager. I am hoping there will be some left at the super tomorrow. Stocked up on vino today. Got to keep a supply of the essentials.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Going to find out how online shopping is affected don’t really need staples but need the stuff to make meals for the freezer again, bad timing I guess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2020)

Our local shop is selling 4 rolls of Andrex for £3.99 - notice says hike in cost due to their supplier hiking cost to them as a result of high demand.  There is no intrinsic supply issue - simply one that the UK public have created themselves.  I didn't buy any.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2020)

Andy said:



			That's church folk for ye 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's right - too trusting we are - building is open to the public much of the day and most evenings.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I assume that the thieves have all been forgiven? 

Click to expand...

I can pray for them that they see the error of their ways and desist from future such behaviour...hmmm.  And indeed I can forgive them for their need - unless that is they flog them exploiting the desperation of others then I'll maybe struggle a bit...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our local shop is selling 4 rolls of Andrex for £3.99 - notice says hike in cost due to their supplier hiking cost to them as a result of high demand.  There is no intrinsic supply issue - simply one that the UK public have created themselves.  I didn't buy any.
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand why wholesale costs have increased. I suspect they haven't.


----------



## Andy (Mar 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That's right - too trusting we are - building is open to the public much of the day and most evenings.
		
Click to expand...

Haha your something else you are. 

Let's all swing by the church to snaffle a bottle of sanitizer lol

Keep taking the tablets.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Don't understand why wholesale costs have increased. I suspect they haven't.
		
Click to expand...

There was a piece on the BBC website where the country's biggest manufacturer of toilet rolls showed you the factory & the stocks they hold; iirc he said they had enough stock on site to make 72 million  toilet rolls.  Not sure that they've got close to getting through that, so I'd suggest it's opportunism by someone...


----------



## Andy (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			There was a piece on the BBC website where the country's biggest manufacturer of toilet rolls showed you the factory & the stocks they hold; iirc he said they had enough stock on site to make 72 million  toilet rolls.  Not sure that they've got close to getting through that, so I'd suggest it's opportunism by someone...
		
Click to expand...

If I remember right, Greg Wallace was jizzing himself on that programme at how bog roll was made 😁 o


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2020)

Yet again no paracetamol, soup, pasta or rice even when the supermarket opened its doors


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Going to find out how online shopping is affected don’t really need staples but need the stuff to make meals for the freezer again, bad timing I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Frozen onions out of stock on Iceland website 

First delivery Friday evening..normally next day from 

Will see what arrives


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2020)

Tesco this morning was carnage.
Apparently there were 100+ people waiting when the doors opened at 9.30
Car park was full - you had to wait for someone to leave before you could get a space 
Queues 8 deep at each checkout all with full trolleys..signs up all over the place limiting you to 1 box of paracetamol etc....
Just moronic and, quite frankly, embarrassing.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2020)

There's going to be a huge amount of waste thanks to all this moronic behaviour.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2020)

I bloody hate people - selfish, moronic, self-centered, stupid idiots...

Phew - that feels a bit better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2020)

Surely this will all level off soon

Those who have panic bought will surely buy normally each week and keep their stock behind

They keep saying if we buy normal we will have more than enough

So what 2 weeks should be fine?


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2020)

Think, don’t be selfish😡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I bloody hate people - selfish, moronic, self-centered, stupid idiots...

Phew - that feels a bit better.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - a lot of folks are spiritually pretty ill...

(btw - before I get jumped on  Spirituality in this context is general spirituality in respect of knowing what is right and acting accordingly, and not in accordance with my own will and what I want)


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - a lot of folks are spiritually pretty ill...

(btw - before I get jumped on  Spirituality in this context is general spirituality in respect of knowing what is right and acting accordingly, and not in accordance with my own will and what I want)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Let's hope some good comes from this and said people think a bit more about others...I doubt it, but can but hope.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - a lot of folks are spiritually pretty ill...

(btw - before I get jumped on  Spirituality in this context is general spirituality in respect of knowing what is right and acting accordingly, and not in accordance with my own will and what I want)
		
Click to expand...

Or we could say Karma can be a bitch and may bite these doorknobs back soon.... '-)


----------



## IanM (Mar 16, 2020)

Our 2  nearest supermarkets have no pasta and no loo roll.....Asda in Caldicot was wiped clean (oops) of dried pasta at the weekend.  Speaking to an assistant there they laughed that no one buying it bought any sauces or tin tomatoes etc... so i wonder what they will be doing with it?  Stuffing  teddy bears perhaps?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 16, 2020)

Just went to Costco for some eggs and kitchen paper, no stock of either. Loo roll was in stock, rationed to one pack per person/ trolley. Queue at the door when I got there, but easy enough to move around and straight through the checkout leaving.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't mind people being a touch cautious and keeping a stock for a week or so but seen crazy amounts of bulk buying at the Sainsburys. Like 3 month zombie apocolypse stuff.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2020)

Stacks of loo rolls pasta and other essentials available at the local shop, perhaps people need to refine their shopping habits.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2020)

It’s so bad all the mince has gone

Beef
Pork
Turkey
Quorn
Soya

All out!

I can imagine a few like me going “oh no, beef mince gone, Quorn it is then...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## SatchFan (Mar 16, 2020)

My neighbour's online shopping order had an interesting product substitution for the missing loo rolls yesterday. A pineapple.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 16, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			It’s so bad all the mince has gone

Beef
Pork
Turkey
Quorn
Soya

All out!

I can imagine a few like me going “oh no, beef mince gone, Quorn it is then...
		
Click to expand...

What's the quinoa stocks like?


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			My neighbour's online shopping order had an interesting product substitution for the missing loo rolls yesterday. A pineapple.
		
Click to expand...

Could’ve be worse, it could’ve been a cheese grater


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 16, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Or we could say Karma can be a bitch and may bite these doorknobs back soon.... '-)
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry, the billionaires will be playing the market buying stock as the share prices tumble, then they ride out the storm and cash in when the markets recover.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:








Click to expand...

Do they mince easily?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:








Click to expand...

Could come in handy if some businesses need to call in the Official Retrievers.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - a lot of folks are spiritually pretty ill...

(btw - before I get jumped on  Spirituality in this context is general spirituality in respect of knowing what is right and acting accordingly, and not in accordance with my own will and what I want)
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed.

I'm not perfect by any means, but have been thinking about this stuff for a while.

Hopefully will cause a few more to do same.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 16, 2020)

I have stock piled on some key shares in all my favorite companies..  I can now reliably say, all that money has disappeared ..


----------



## drdel (Mar 16, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Do they mince easily?
		
Click to expand...

Gender neutral 👍👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2020)

You get all your toilet rolls in and then...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 17, 2020)

So now that the pub is off limits, are we going to see panic buying of booze in supermarkets?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			So now that the pub is off limits, are we going to see panic buying of booze in supermarkets?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - my first point of call today!!.  If normal life is now off limits, I'm going to make sure I have the means to enjoy what's left in a pleasant haze.


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			So now that the pub is off limits, are we going to see panic buying of booze in supermarkets?
		
Click to expand...

No lager left in my local Tesco this morning I was going to pick up a crate for “emergencies”

Luckily I’ve got 2 bottles of rum at home but that won’t last the week in a lockdown


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2020)

The beer aisle in Asda was fine yesterday, so I stocked up just in case.


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2020)

we have a healthy supply of alcohol at home


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone know of an app which tells you which shops have toilet rolls? 💩😌


----------



## Mudball (Mar 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			So now that the pub is off limits, are we going to see panic buying of booze in supermarkets?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2020)

Went shopping this morning and was pleasantly surprised.  Yes there were a few tools stockpiling things like cat food, but I managed to get just about everything on my list including some bog roll. The bakery was not open so no fresh taste the difference sourdough, but we are well into 1st world problems if that's the worst thing that happens to me today.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Do they mince easily?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 17, 2020)

just been to our local sainsburys.

no loo roll as expected. no pasta, no rice, no tea bags (!), no flour, no tinned tomatoes, very little fresh meat (no chicken or beef), hardly any potatoes.

freezer section is 95% empty, only bulk thing left there is bags of ice.

so much for expecting folk to be sensible. maybe it's time to bring in rationing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2020)

Went to Morrisons for eggs as Costco were out yesterday. Morrisons also out, so went to the local free range farm, they produce about 6000 a day, but are low on stock and buying in to meet demand. Morrisons were out of loo roll still, but they had paracetamol, some meat and fish, although not vast quantities. The butcher counter was empty.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			just been to our local sainsburys.

no loo roll as expected. no pasta, no rice, no tea bags (!), no flour, no tinned tomatoes, very little fresh meat (no chicken or beef), *hardly any potatoes.*

freezer section is 95% empty, only bulk thing left there is bags of ice.

so much for expecting folk to be sensible. maybe it's time to bring in rationing.
		
Click to expand...

I heard that the countries supply of potatoes (for the year?) has already been lifted and is in cold storage - they only need to be able to get the spuds to the the stores and we need to be able to get them.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			just been to our local sainsburys.

no loo roll as expected. no pasta, no rice, no tea bags (!), no flour, no tinned tomatoes, very little fresh meat (no chicken or beef), hardly any potatoes.

freezer section is 95% empty, only bulk thing left there is bags of ice.

so much for expecting folk to be sensible. *maybe it's time to bring in rationing*.
		
Click to expand...

No!!!!! Don't do that. We've got enough in the house to feed us for a week, or possibly even 10 days if we're creative. I'm just waiting for all the morons who are panic buying to run out of money and then I'll be able to take a trip to do my usual shop in an otherwise empty supermarket.


----------



## drdel (Mar 17, 2020)

Press are reporting that there is not enough capacity to meet home delivery. Following on from the supermarket's advert that we should not  'panic buy' - I'm sure that will quell everyone's fears !!


----------



## Smasher (Mar 17, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			No!!!!! Don't do that. We've got enough in the house to feed us for a week, or possibly even 10 days if we're creative. I'm just waiting for all the morons who are panic buying to run out of money and then I'll be able to take a trip to do my usual shop in an otherwise empty supermarket.
		
Click to expand...

It's started already, Sainsburys and my local Aldi are limiting the number of items per person to stop people buying loads of one item. 
Aparantly there was loads stacked up by the tills as items had to be left behind. So if its not on the shelf check by the till.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The beer aisle in Asda was fine yesterday, so I stocked up just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Corona is going cheap


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 17, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Apparently Corona is going cheap 

Click to expand...

I heard that they had rebranded:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2020)

just nipped  in the Ness side Tesco for a Chorizo and the place is empty, no veg, no meat, no tinned goods, no bread, no milk, nothing in any of the freezers and  very little booze. 

oh and no Chorizo, didn't go down the bog roll Isle,  i speaking to of of the staff whoe said the shop was full this morning and that there were people queing to get in the store this morning


lets hope these twats who are panic buying are the first to get eaten when the dead turn to Zombies


----------



## pendodave (Mar 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just nipped  in the Ness side Tesco for a Chorizo and the place is empty, no veg, no meat, no tinned goods, no bread, no milk, nothing in any of the freezers and  very little booze. 

oh and no Chorizo, didn't go down the bog roll Isle,  i speaking to of of the staff whoe said the shop was full this morning and that there were people queing to get in the store this morning


lets hope these twats who are panic buying are the first to get eaten when the dead turn to Zombies
		
Click to expand...

Sightly different experience in Herts this morning.
Wandered into Waitrose at about 1030 and was pleased to find that fresh food (fruit/veg/meat/fish) was reasonably available. As was bread.
Different story on pasta and loo roll though... Tumbleweed only.
No surprise I guess. Perishables are planned to arrive on a regular basis, the other stuff, less so.
Will be saving some of the outer cabbage leaves for emergencies...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2020)

I now have cat food. The mogs are sorted. Panic over.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2020)

Popped to Tesco for a few provisions for our neighbours. Fruit fine but no eggs and no semi or whole milk so 1% "milk" it is...marginally better than skimmed which was plentiful. Thought after I should have bought some cream to bolster it but that was probably sold out.

Chatted to them at a distance and poor lad has earache still and they're worried about his eardrum perforating but doc won't see him. A friend had some children's paracetomol they gave them so that's something.

Wandered around Tesco just for the laugh really...says a lot about people when you see what's sold out and what's not!


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

Was in a shop for the first time in a week, absolute embarrassment those empty shelves and if you have contributed to it, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 17, 2020)

Abundance of seaweed round here, could be laverbread making soon, Lidl was cleaned out this morning.
Have a fine roe buck who comes into the garden early morns, if things get desperate it could end up in the freezer.


----------



## larmen (Mar 17, 2020)

When do we think the panic buyers have filled their extra fridges? When do we get back to ‘normal’?

Saying that, our little one is lactose intolerant and they ration the soya milk to 2 packs. But they also sell 6 packet multi packs. That should be OK for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 17, 2020)

larmen said:



			When do we think the panic buyers have filled their extra fridges? When do we get back to ‘normal’?

.
		
Click to expand...

You ain't seen nothing yet, wait til Friday when we get locked down.


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2020)

Haven't posted about gaps on shelves before as seemed to be limited to 2 or 3 items. Popped out tonight and expected some spaces with it being late in the day, but wow - the crazies have been out.
Felt like the supermarket was maybe a quarter stocked. Staff looked shell-shocked.


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2020)

​Dear Robin,
I wrote to you last week to tell you about some of the steps we are taking to support increased demand for food and other essential items.

After I wrote to you last week, many of you replied. 

You wrote to share your concerns about our elderly and vulnerable customers and to ask if we can do more to restrict the number of items each person can buy. 

I have listened to feedback from you and from Sainsbury's colleagues across the country and wanted to share some of the extra steps we are taking to make sure everyone has access to the items that they need:

A number of you suggested that we reserve an hour in stores for elderly and vulnerable customers. 

In response to this request, we will set aside the first hour in every supermarket this Thursday 19th March, for elderly and vulnerable customers.

 I hope that you can respect this decision and will work with us as we try our best to help those that need it the most. 

If you or an elderly family member, friend or neighbour would like to shop during this hour, please check online for your local supermarket opening hours.

We will also help elderly and vulnerable customers access food online. 

From Monday 23rd March, our online customers who are over 70 years of age or have a disability will have priority access to online delivery slots. 

We will contact these customers in the coming days with more details.

For any online customer who can travel to our stores, from Monday 23rd March, we will operate an expanded 'click and collect' service. 

We are significantly increasing the number of collection sites across the country over the coming days in preparation for this. 

Customers can place their order online as usual and pick it up from a collection point in the store car park. 

We believe this will also work for people who are self-isolating.

As we work to feed the nation, we are also focusing all of our efforts on getting as much food and other essential items from our suppliers, into our warehouses and onto shelves as we possibly can. 

We still have enough food for everyone - if we all just buy what we need for us and our families.

To help us get more essential items onto the shelves, from this Thursday 19th March, we will be closing our cafes and our meat, fish and pizza counters in supermarkets. 

This means we can free up warehouse and lorry capacity for products that customers really need. 

It will also free up time for our store colleagues to focus on keeping the shelves as well stocked as possible.

I mentioned last week that we had put limits on a very small number of products. 

Following feedback from our customers and from our store colleagues, we have decided to put restrictions on a larger number of products. 

From tomorrow, Wednesday 18th March, customers will be able to buy a maximum of three of any grocery product and a maximum of two on the most popular products including toilet paper, soap and UHT milk. 

We have enough food coming into the system, but are limiting sales so that it stays on shelves for longer and can be bought by a larger numbers of customers.

Finally, I wanted to end by saying a huge thank you to Sainsbury's colleagues across the business. 

Everyone is working flat out in difficult circumstances to do their best to serve our customers. 

If you're able to say thank you to them when you see them, I know they would hugely appreciate it.
Best wishes
​Mike


----------



## User62651 (Mar 18, 2020)

Lidl encouraging panic buying?
Took this earlier -


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 18, 2020)

I called in to Sainsburys on the way home yesterday and the fresh food as well as toilet rolls, cleaners, tea bags, wipes, etc. were pretty much all gone.
Every time I walk into a supermarket nowadays I just think of this!


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Every time I walk into a supermarket nowadays I just think of this!






Click to expand...

Or this:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I now have cat food. The mogs are sorted. Panic over.
		
Click to expand...

yup - Pets at Home selling 88 portion packs of our cat's favourite nosh - so they are well sorted for a good while at least.  Not that they'll show us any gratitude...bleedin' cats...

...but we love 'em.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 18, 2020)

The government should have a hit squad hunting down those on eBay and other sites selling items at 5 times the price and more and confiscate the lot.
Scum of the earth these types.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

Home from Lidl. I just keep chuckling when I see the shelves - mad, mad, mad. Dogs are happy though as cucumbers plentiful and they've already had some. At least I could get some semi-skimmed milk and a couple of bottles of red for David!


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

I had to take daughter as her new fridge freezer has arrived. Supplies of fruit and veg was ok. No loaves of bread, no fresh meat, hardly any milk. Tinned aisles decimated and only two boxes of tea.

Surprised they haven't limited what quantities people can buy.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 18, 2020)

I can't believe it's taken this long for the supermarkets to start limiting the number of items purchased.  This should have been done a week ago.  
Yes, people can buy, go out and come back in again but that means they have to do more to have it happen.  The supermarkets could use a hand stamp on entering like they do at concerts, etc.  Have it managed by Security and make it hard to wash off.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I can't believe it's taken this long for the supermarkets to start limiting the number of items purchased.  This should have been done a week ago. 
Yes, people can buy, go out and come back in again but that means they have to do more to have it happen.  The supermarkets could use a hand stamp on entering like they do at concerts, etc.  Have it managed by Security and make it hard to wash off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's really peed me off today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2020)

Went to Sainsburys tonight. Decimated again, No bread, no fresh meat, no pasta/rice, no soups, no frozen meals. Really hope this closing the 24 hour stores to allow shelves to be restocked and the limitations on items helps. A lady who works with HID was at the local Tesco by 6.30 for a 7.00 opening. Car park almost full and when the doors opened, shelves stripped in minutes of the essentials. Very little evidence of people thinking of others


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to Sainsburys tonight. Decimated again, No bread, no fresh meat, no pasta/rice, no soups, no frozen meals. Really hope this closing the 24 hour stores to allow shelves to be restocked and the limitations on items helps. A lady who works with HID was at the local Tesco by 6.30 for a 7.00 opening. Car park almost full and when the doors opened, shelves stripped in minutes of the essentials. Very little evidence of people thinking of others
		
Click to expand...

I fear that this is simply a grim manifestation of the country we have gradually ever more become over the last 40yrs. Its not beneficial to be speculating why, or pointing the finger at this that or whatever, at this time - but as posted elsewhere hopefully a real wake up call for us all.

our cupboards are not full, they are not bare, they are normal.  We haven’t done any panic buying of food whatsoever.  Maybe we should have, but we decided that it just wasn’t who we are - and that there are others needing what we might want. So we didn’t. Might come back and bite us but you know me ... I don’t ‘believe’ it will.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

The  Mrs is up at her parents and has just been shopping for them - theyre 86 and 84.
She queued outside Asda from 5.45 - queue was 100 yards long.
She's just got out.
Crazy times....


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Watching the news last night and the shops opening an hour earlier for the over 70s and seeing them come out with everything had a bit of irony.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2020)

We'll be on ration books soon enough. It is becoming increasingly ludicrous. It is clear that the majority of the population can't be bothered, or won't take a sensible approach to the situation, probably because they've all been watching the Walking Dead for the last few years. It then becomes more difficult for those attempting to be sensible, who then can't buy anything as a result. The sooner the supermarkets start recording names and addresses, and restricting everyone to one visit a week with limited purchase ability, the easier it will become for everyone to get something at least. That may not be the easiest solution, or the best, but they do need to come up with something pretty quick, otherwise we're going to start experiencing some really unpleasant situations with people being attacked for a tin of beans or some such.


----------



## IainP (Mar 19, 2020)

I woke up early, and foolishly thought I'd try the shop early - but had missed that this morning was the first day of the "pensioner's hour" at the local sainsbury's.
Wow, car park bedlam & queuing around the block with trolleys. If there were one or two in there carrying the virus, it would have a field day. Does bring into focus how tricky this is with something you cannot see, touch, smell etc.
Anyway, swiftly aborted and popped to the town centre co-op a few mins away and picked up a  few things that were not priced to stupidly.
In other news, I've succumbed and wore my leather gloves while shopping.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			I woke up early, and foolishly thought I'd try the shop early...
Anyway, swiftly aborted and popped to the town centre co-op a few mins away.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me except I went to Asda, they hadn’t stocked the shelves overnight when I got there at 6 so I guess today was the wrong day to shop early. Bit of a wasted trip... I also then went to the coop.

I’m doing all this on my bike as the car has a full tank and I want to keep it that way! I’m only driving when essential, like hospital visit, help anyone in urgent need of assistance.

Lucky for me Asda is 15 mins on the bike, Tesco And Sainsbury’s are 20mins. I have a big backpack, a parcel rack and basket so feel I can do a small to medium shop easy, if there was anything to buy that is!

Good thing we are usually sufficiently stocked on the essentials so I am mostly buying stuff we need day to day and the odd thing to top up the cupboard as it gets used. No need to bulk or panic buy. Ive resisted the temptation to hoard, its not who I am and others need to shop too, maybe that’s going to work out against us but as we don’t have any place to put things in our tiny new build house either we are just storing what we need for a couple of weeks and that is it.


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			I woke up early, and foolishly thought I'd try the shop early - but had missed that this morning was the first day of the "pensioner's hour" at the local sainsbury's.
Wow, car park bedlam & queuing around the block with trolleys. If there were one or two in there carrying the virus, it would have a field day. Does bring into focus how tricky this is with something you cannot see, touch, smell etc.
Anyway, swiftly aborted and popped to the town centre co-op a few mins away and picked up a  few things that were not priced to stupidly.
*In other news, I've succumbed and wore my leather gloves while shopping.*

Click to expand...


Bib, just don't do what I normally do and pull them off with your teeth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			I woke up early, and foolishly thought I'd try the shop early - but had missed that this morning was the first day of the "pensioner's hour" at the local sainsbury's.
Wow, car park bedlam & queuing around the block with trolleys. If there were one or two in there carrying the virus, it would have a field day. Does bring into focus how tricky this is with something you cannot see, touch, smell etc.
Anyway, swiftly aborted and popped to the town centre co-op a few mins away and picked up a  few things that were not priced to stupidly.
In other news, I've succumbed and wore my leather gloves while shopping.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently same at Tescos and so after wasting an hour parking an queuing the wife was told they had priority and so when she did get let in precious little (aka sod all) left


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 19, 2020)

I saw this on Twitter, and whether it's true or not, is a brilliant idea. A kind of reverse multi-buy discount scheme.....


----------



## IanM (Mar 19, 2020)

Job done...that's a great idea.  I am sick of all the photos on Twitter with folk with trolleys full of loo roll.  Almost certainly going to be resold.  The shops should say no. 

 We have a click and collect booked for Saturday.  Just the usual stuff.  I wonder what we'll get?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2020)

IanM said:



			Job done...that's a great idea.  I am sick of all the photos on Twitter with folk with trolleys full of loo roll.  Almost certainly going to be resold.  The shops should say no.

We have a click and collect booked for Saturday.  Just the usual stuff.  I wonder what we'll get?
		
Click to expand...

We got our delivery yesterday about 30% short, even things like toothpaste,
Make sure you click 'substitutes' for everything. We made that error.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2020)

About 300 people queueing outside a very small Lidl this morning. It made getting into our car park next to impossible. People and cars everywhere, and a lot of bad temper on display.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2020)

Just back from Shops, only needed bread and milk.

ASDA, chaos, was worse than christmas, no milk, no toilet rolls, very little tins (soup, beans etc) no beer/lager. Plenty of bread, veg, fruit etc.

Next door, Farmfoods, Plenty of milk, shelves reasonably stocked.

Maybe people only shop in one store regardless.

Hopefully no need to shop for a week, depends on what we get/don’t get in our “normal” home delivery monday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2020)

I had my Sainsbury's pick up order cancelled .. baby wipes for our daughter and other little bits we almost out of

Annoying but happens


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2020)

I needed some toner and paper for the printer so went to Tesco. The worst thing of it all?? The PA announcement asking shoppers to respect the staff. What a sad day that an announcement like that needs to be made.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Wedge just gone shopping now - Thursday is her day off and usual shopping day. Think she's in for a shock.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm going to become a professional shopper by the looks of it.
Go every day, pick up what's needed rather than do 1 big shop when half the things I want may not be there.
2 things in tesco just now..
1. Each checkout has a trolley between the tills where they are "confiscating " items where more than 3 have picked...there's almost as much stock in those 20 odd trolleys than is in the rest of the shop..
2. The frozens aisle was decimated.....unless you like sprouts...there were loads of them


----------



## larmen (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to Tesco early this morning as we really needed nappies. Got a pack of 45 for GBP 11, going for a lot more on Amazon. So we are fine for a month now.

Got bread, fresh vegetables, even a pack of pasta (check the organic isle!) but no toilet paper. People buying masses of kitchen roll, what am I missing? It doesn't flush, don't use it as toilet paper.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Watching the news last night and the shops opening an hour earlier for the over 70s and seeing them come out with everything had a bit of irony.
		
Click to expand...

Within reason that's fine with me as we don;t want over 70s having to shop regularly.  My MiL thinks she's got enough to last all summer - she doesn't - nowhere near - I think she still believes she'll be popping down to Morrisons to top up every week.  She's got a freezer.  It's full of frozen fruit.  She's got enough frozen fruit to last her all summer - but not enough toilet paper.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I needed some toner and paper for the printer so went to Tesco. The worst thing of it all?? The PA announcement asking shoppers to respect the staff. What a sad day that an announcement like that needs to be made.
		
Click to expand...

My wife went into Tesco Chesterfield and the regular (every 10minutes?) announcements were about limiting purchases to 3 per item and two for some.  The announcement was also phrased and spoken in a way to make very clear that trying to buy more and 'panic buying' were irresponsible and selfish.  Well done Tesco.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2020)

larmen said:



			Went to Tesco early this morning as we really needed nappies. Got a pack of 45 for GBP 11, going for a lot more on Amazon. So we are fine for a month now.

Got bread, fresh vegetables, even a pack of pasta (check the organic isle!) but no toilet paper. People buying masses of kitchen roll, what am I missing? It doesn't flush, don't use it as toilet paper.
		
Click to expand...

But you can use use sheets of kitchen roll to sneeze or cough in to.  Then bin.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2020)

Out With all the other headless chickens this morning at Lidl... Queue for checkouts was all the way to the back of the store... Announced till4 will be opening... Can't see how, as there is a full pallet in the way... Still some total plum thought it a good idea to jump the queue and load the belt... Next announcement is till4 will be closing... So, the plum then asked if he could simply move his stuff across effectively jumping the queue... He was promptly invited to GF&M in about ten different languages 😁👍✌...


----------



## DRW (Mar 19, 2020)

Went first thing to the shop rather than later, for the normal weekly shop. Only had a couple of loo rolls left at home, as wife didn't manage to get any on last 2 weeks shop. Had already decided we had some old rags that were going to washed and cut up, or use shower, why did I take the bidet out 

As we arrived a guy was walking out with only toilet rolls and washing powder, weird world we live in at the moment.

Went straight to loo aisle(!), bit lucky as weren't many left and managed to get a pack for us and a pack for the daughter as they hadn't managed to get any either. And by the time we went to the till they had all gone.

To early for normal bread, so none on the shelf(fresh bread, crackers still there). Its a cracker week for me.  Not much rice, pasta and long life milk, had to give the pack of rice we managed to buy to sons parents as when he come home, said they have none.

However managed to get the normal weekly shopping apart from a couple of items, We have decided we hope not have to go for a few weeks and just eat what we have left in the cupboard. And hope the madness settles down but its been like it for 2-3 weeks now. No one seem to have silly full up trollies, so maybe it is settling down apart from the longer term items and loo rolls.

Its all a bit mad.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Just been to Sainsburys. Never seen it look so empty.

Very little fruit and veg (no potatoes, no carrots, no onions), no fresh meat, no bread, no pasta, no rice and of course no loo roll.

Spoken to one of the staff, she was telling me at 6am the shelves were bursting full, but 9am they were empty. Depressing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Just been to Sainsburys. Never seen it look so empty.

Very little fruit and veg (no potatoes, no carrots, no onions), no fresh meat, no bread, no pasta, no rice and of course no loo roll.

Spoken to one of the staff, she was telling me at 6am the shelves were bursting full, but 9am they were empty. Depressing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Sainsburys were restricting the 1st hour only to the oldies today who shortly may not be going out anywhere, so hopefully they would have got what they needed before the selfish hoarders descended.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

There is no skimmed milk to be had around here


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			There is no skimmed milk to be had around here

Click to expand...

Its all in my fridge! I cant stomach green or blue milk! with 4 kids though, i do get some looks when buying milk normally!! The normal weekly shop is 12 pints of red and 12 of green now.

EDIT. looking back at that, i might buy a cow.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 19, 2020)

Just been in Tesco, people have lost their minds with this. Buying crap they wouldn't even dream of normally. When even frozen brussel sprouts are gone, that's when you know its all gone shitshow.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2020)

We've got food for a round 2.5 weeks but we always run at that level because living rurally and being caught out in 82 with just a tin of beans and half a loaf when we were snowed in for 6 days and only got by with my boss feeding us .
HiD stopped off at Lidl on way home from golf for some bread and says shelves were pretty empty. On Sunday she'll check out Tesco's as she's a Nurse  and they're opening up an hour before for NHS workers.
Sure the media are partly to blame for a lot of this panic but why on why if Italy is not panic buying why are we


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 20, 2020)

I was back from Tesco at 6.45 in the am. Ridiculous! Little one needs Calpol so needs must. Luckily after failing for 3 days in a row at ‘normal’ times was fortunate to get a bottle. Just took the one mind as there’ll be others in similar positions and worried about their children. If needed I can pop out again early doors in a few days time. Must admit I did consider another bottle, but quickly came to my senses.

The place was rammed with lunatics ransacking the place. Trollies piled high as far as the eye could see. Selfish and just plain stupid. The staff deserve medals for dealing with such numpties.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			I was back from Tesco at 6.45 in the am. Ridiculous! Little one needs Calpol so needs must. Luckily after failing for 3 days in a row at ‘normal’ times was fortunate to get a bottle. Just took the one mind as there’ll be others in similar positions and worried about their children. If needed I can pop out again early doors in a few days time. Must admit I did consider another bottle, but quickly came to my senses.

*The place was rammed with lunatics ransacking the place.* Trollies piled high as far as the eye could see. Selfish and just plain stupid. The staff deserve medals for dealing with such numpties.
		
Click to expand...

Its more the fact that it was rammed that I see to be the real problem - totally ignoring very strong request from the PM and all experts for us to practice social separation. insane. It’s going to be bad. Our self-obsession and selfishness is going to result in the deaths of many.

if the supermarkets must remain open then strict numbers access management required.  If we must have then we have to queue outside Strictly separated for hours if needs must.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 20, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			.......On Sunday she'll check out Tesco's as she's a Nurse  and they're opening up an hour before for NHS workers.......
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Wedge aiming to try  this on Sunday too. Will be interesting to see how much stock in place before they start.



upsidedown said:



			.......Sure the media are partly to blame for a lot of this panic but why on why if Italy is not panic buying why are we 

Click to expand...

Saw a news report from Italy last night, suggesting that there was no panic buying, people were orderly, and supermarkets were stocked as normal, certainly the one the camera went into was. 

Definitely hyped by the media over here, but the focus is always on the number of cases reported growing fast, along with the number of deaths. Very little to no focus on how many recovered. There was a time when the global recovery rate was about 50% of the reported cases. The number of cases reported globally has ramped up over the last few days, which has cases outside China overtaking China, and outpacing the recovery rate, reducing it to about 30% for now, but that should come back closer again if we flatten the curve like China did. Currently the Chinese reported volumes of infections is 81199, and their reported recovery rate is now 71265 (87%), with the death rate currently at 3253 (4%). That's a lot better than the message being perpetuated by the media over here, in fact they seem to have mostly stopped reporting on the situation in China, switching to Europe, where it's a sharp increase. I get that's the news, but given the circumstances, you'd think reporting some of the better figures wold help ease some of the worry and stress. All figures taken from the John Hopkins Dashboard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2020)

HID was in Waitrose this morning as she cares for her parents who are both late 70's self isolating for protection and her mum is housebound anyway. She had an email from Waitrose clearly saying carers were allowed in so got to the door and had a protracted conversation about here credentials and had to phone her dad to get the blue badge number so they could take a record of it and "check" at a later time today. She got in and found loo roll and pasta only for someone to nick it out the trolley as she got something else off a shelf. Good job I wasn't there or there would have been merry hell


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2020)

Sainsburys this morning was limiting people to 2 of anything but were not telling you till you got to the till. Didn't overly impact me apart from having to give up 3 bottles of beer.  I was going to argue that 5 or 6 bottles is a normal purchase for me but I didn't bother.  But picking which 2 to save and which to give up was tough.  

Managed to get everything I wanted but there were some aisles that had been completely stripped bare.  Even taking into account that some people are both as thick as mince and selfish, there must come a point soon when people realise they have enough bog roll or pasta to last till 2023 and there's no need to buy any more.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 20, 2020)

Re. The Italians.
My experience of Italy is almost exclusivity tourist based, but in both big cities and small towns. Their retail model is very different to ours. You might say it is not as efficient - they have a lot more shops, often small and with very specific products. Even supermarkets are small and there are a lot more of them. There's more slack in the system and demand is spread.
The UK economy it's very "efficient" in many sectors. Very profitable when everything is ticking along, not so resilient when a grain of sand gets in the gears. I work in transport, and it's definitely a factor in the way things escalate when an incident occurs.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 20, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sainsburys this morning was limiting people to 2 of anything but were not telling you till you got to the till. Didn't overly impact me apart from having to give up 3 bottles of beer.  I was going to argue that 5 or 6 bottles is a normal purchase for me but I didn't bother.  But picking which 2 to save and which to give up was tough.  

Managed to get everything I wanted but there were some aisles that had been completely stripped bare.  Even taking into account that some people are both as thick as mince and selfish, there must come a point soon when people realise they have enough bog roll or pasta to last till 2023 and there's no need to buy any more.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said somewhere else, the most useful thing the gov could do is publish average bog roll use. When people realise that they have 30 days worth they might chill out a bit.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 20, 2020)

It's starting to annoy me now. Part of our normal shopping is 2 loaves of bread. We have 2 kids who go through a loaf between them in a week. Went to 3 supermarkets the other day and the shelves had been picked clean. At the moment we have the one loaf in the freezer which we are keeping there in case we cannot get any more.

It doesn't feel good having to tell a 3 year old and a 6 year old they cant have toast or a slice of bread and butter because we are unable to get anymore. "But dad, we have one in the freezer" "Yes son i know, but there is no more bread in the shops yet".
Makes you feel awful. Only bread i could find was at a local shop that was out of date and being sold for £2. No way i'm resorting to that. Please people, stop stockpiling. You dont need to and you are affecting the so many people.


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			It's starting to annoy me now. Part of our normal shopping is 2 loaves of bread. We have 2 kids who go through a loaf between them in a week. Went to 3 supermarkets the other day and the shelves had been picked clean. At the moment we have the one loaf in the freezer which we are keeping there in case we cannot get any more.

It doesn't feel good having to tell a 3 year old and a 6 year old they cant have toast or a slice of bread and butter because we are unable to get anymore. "But dad, we have one in the freezer" "Yes son i know, but there is no more bread in the shops yet".
Makes you feel awful. Only bread i could find was at a local shop that was out of date and being sold for £2. No way i'm resorting to that. Please people, stop stockpiling. You dont need to and you are affecting the so many people.
		
Click to expand...

There was lots in Aldi this morning. I'm trying to get shopping for eldest DD and her family as they are in the long lockdown. Got her milk, bread, mince, chicken and some veg.

One woman had piled her trolley full with the maximum of four of everything she could fit in. That was apart from catfood where she wanted to buy five tins. She then had a strop and left her trolley at the checkout rather than just having the four tins.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 20, 2020)

chellie said:



			There was lots in Aldi this morning. I'm trying to get shopping for eldest DD and her family as they are in the long lockdown. Got her milk, bread, mince, chicken and some veg.

One woman had piled her trolley full with the maximum of four of everything she could fit in. That was apart from catfood where she wanted to buy five tins. She then had a strop and left her trolley at the checkout rather than just having the four tins.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that once the panic buyers have filled their freezers and dont need more stuff the shelves will start being stocked for longer.


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I'm hoping that once the panic buyers have filled their freezers and dont need more stuff the shelves will start being stocked for longer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you would hope so.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 20, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Like I said somewhere else, the most useful thing the gov could do is publish average bog roll use. When people realise that they have 30 days worth they might chill out a bit.
		
Click to expand...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=651785338967871


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2020)

My wife went to Aldi this morning. Shelves were full, every till was open, unheard of, and staff were directing customers to each till accordingly. There was the max 4 items limit but apart from wine, we had none in, she did not go anywhere near that limit, no need.

She said the staff were brilliant, she was in and out far quicker than usual. The lady on the till said they had more to bring out today when the shelves emptied and people were slowly starting to buy less. If shelves are full people will feel less inclined to stock pile. I'm sure the weekend will bring extra strain as many people traditionally do their shop then but maybe the restrictions that have finally been brought in are starting to work.

I saw an interesting piece from one supermarket yesterday saying they are going to streamline product ranges so that mfrs can make more and be more efficient (less down time to change machine setting, ingredients etc). All of this will help as well.

Anyway, a positive post I hope.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife went to Aldi this morning. Shelves were full, every till was open, unheard of, and staff were directing customers to each till accordingly. There was the max 4 items limit but apart from wine, we had none in, she did not go anywhere near that limit, no need.

She said the staff were brilliant, she was in and out far quicker than usual. The lady on the till said they had more to bring out today when the shelves emptied and people were slowly starting to buy less. If shelves are full people will feel less inclined to stock pile. I'm sure the weekend will bring extra strain as many people traditionally do their shop then but maybe the restrictions that have finally been brought in are starting to work.

I saw an interesting piece from one supermarket yesterday saying they are going to streamline product ranges so that mfrs can make more and be more efficient (less down time to change machine setting, ingredients etc). All of this will help as well.

Anyway, a positive post I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update, we shop at Aldi too so hopefully there will be the stuff we need tomorrow (bread & milk, fruit & veg). Checked last weekend and they were out of milk and bread but had plenty of socket wrench kits, garden trestles and wine for dogs in


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2020)

chellie said:



			There was lots in Aldi this morning. I'm trying to get shopping for eldest DD and her family as they are in the long lockdown. Got her milk, bread, mince, chicken and some veg.

*One woman had piled her trolley full with the maximum of four of everything she could fit in*. That was apart from catfood where she wanted to buy five tins. She then had a strop and left her trolley at the checkout rather than just having the four tins.
		
Click to expand...

This kind of thing separates the selfish from the selfless.  Certain people look at a max of 4 items and take that as 'don't panic buy, but if really really just buy more than one of an item don't be a dick about it and you are limited to 4'.  Others see it as 'They have said I can get 4 of everything so I'm going to buy 4 of as much as I can as possible. If they wanted me to only get what I needed they would have made that the law. I blame Boris and refuse to take any personal responsibility of my actions'.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			It's starting to annoy me now. Part of our normal shopping is 2 loaves of bread. We have 2 kids who go through a loaf between them in a week.
		
Click to expand...

LOL try having 4 kids. if we all have a sandwich for lunch, thats pretty much a loaf gone. We normally go through 4 loaves a week, they do have a packed lunch for school.

If they are home now though, we will just do something else for lunch, more cereal, pasta, jacket spud etc.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			LOL try having 4 kids. if we all have a sandwich for lunch, thats pretty much a loaf gone. We normally go through 4 loaves a week, they do have a packed lunch for school.

If they are home now though, we will just do something else for lunch, more cereal, pasta, jacket spud etc.
		
Click to expand...

Quick, everyone down to Rooter's....they've got pasta!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Quick, everyone down to Rooter's....they've got pasta!
		
Click to expand...

Shhh!!! i also have eggs and flour and access to more eggs! i know a guy who owns a chicken! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Shhh!!! i also have eggs and flour and access to more eggs! i know a guy who owns a chicken! Don't tell anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about stealing a cow......


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Thinking about stealing a cow......
		
Click to expand...

Why? can cows make pasta? Moosili??


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2020)

Having already loaned out the few paracetamol we had, herself managed to restock this morning... Put it out on her social media sites... Now we are down to eight tablets... Every belief she's done the right thing and we'll be alright should we be in need at some point...  

Did call her a dozy whatsit to start mind 😉✌...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Why? can cows make pasta? Moosili??
		
Click to expand...

Twofold....
1 Milk, ok not pasteurized  but.....
2. Eats grass in garden so I dont have to cut it..


----------



## drdel (Mar 20, 2020)

For a number of reasons we've bought groceries on-line for years.Only about 25% of our standard order arrived yesterday. Checked online this morning no available slots with any of the supermarkets we deal with, Morrisons, Ocado, Sainsburys and Tesco: their schedules go to 9th April.

So I broke out of 'prison' today and joined the rest of us 70+ geriatrics 'priority' hour in the Supermarket queue! However there were some very young looking "pensioners". One I was group I was behind all 4 arrived in the same car (age span I'd put at between 24 45). Each one selected a trolley and spread out in the queue ! They joined up again in the store. There were many other youngsters.

I've have the CEOs sending me PR emails saying they have enough food so don't panic buy - do they live in the real world?

There is no point in bringing in these solutions/systems if there is no attempt at some control.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2020)

drdel said:



			For a number of reasons we've bought groceries on-line for years.Only about 25% of our standard order arrived yesterday. Checked online this morning no available slots with any of the supermarkets we deal with, Morrisons, Ocado, Sainsburys and Tesco: their schedules go to 9th April.

So I broke out of 'prison' today and joined the rest of us 70+ geriatrics 'priority' hour in the Supermarket queue! However there were some very young looking "pensioners". One I was group I was behind all 4 arrived in the same car (age span I'd put at between 24 45). Each one selected a trolley and spread out in the queue ! They joined up again in the store. There were many other youngsters.

I've have the CEOs sending me PR emails saying they have enough food so don't panic buy - do they live in the real world?

There is no point in bringing in these solutions/systems if there is no attempt at some control.
		
Click to expand...

Did the security, manager, check out people etc not pull them up? That is poor if not, unless they had special dispensation to shop there, ie in one of the 'key groups'


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 20, 2020)

Well I tried to get Paracetamol and some chicken as bored of the chilli and stew I've batch made. None in asda couldn't bring myself to try else where.

Looks like Lemsip when I've got a headache


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2020)

They were saying a couple of days ago that the virus can remain on hard surface for up to 72 hours so the question comes  'will the virus survive in a freezer?'


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2020)

got my answer elsewhere

While some have voiced hope that extreme temperatures may help kill off the virus, one expert warned that the rest of the coronavirus family has the ability to withstand freezing temperatures – and the new form could be equally persistent.
“Research into similar coronavirus strains has shown that, in general, coronaviruses are stable in freezing temperatures and have been shown to survive for up to two years at -20 degrees Celsius,” explained Dr. Mohamad Mooty, Department Chair, Infectious Diseases, Medical Subspecialty Institute, at Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi.
Given that studies on SARS-CoV and MERS-CoV, two recent coronavirus outbreaks, showed that viruses could survive for up to 72 hours at the average temperature of a fridge (4 degrees Celsius), Dr. Mooty said, “It is safe for us to assume that the virus responsible for COVID-19 might be similarly persistent.”
If the new coronavirus is as persistent as its predecessors, it could survive on surfaces in freezers long after authorities aim to have suppressed the pandemic – living on food packaging in a freezer, for example.
“While we do not know the specifics of how long this virus can survive on surfaces, it is best to be safe and act as though it is able to survive on surfaces in freezing temperatures for anywhere from a couple of days to a couple of years,” said Dr. Mooty.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 20, 2020)

Just popped to the post office in our local co-op up the road from Morrison’s. Had a look for something for dinner. Shelves 90% full. 
Asked at the till why they have so much stock and Morrison’s is bare. she couldn’t answer but asked me not to tell anyone.


----------



## hovis (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm 3 days into a 4 day shift and once I finish work at 8pm the shops have nothing.  I am wiping my arse with detol bleach wipes and the only bread I have is some part baked rolls.  hopefully my amazon delivery will have toilet roll.    marks and spencer have announced that Fridays and Tuesdays will dedicate the first hour to emergency service, and NHS i think.   apparently (unlike tescos) the staff at the door actually policed this and refused entry for chancers.
 i know some will say "why should I get special treatment"  and I'd usually agree.  at this point I'm desperate and am beyond caring


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2020)

hovis said:



			I'm 3 days into a 4 day shift and once I finish work at 8pm the shops have nothing.  I am wiping my arse with detol bleach wipes and the only bread I have is some part baked rolls.  hopefully my amazon delivery will have toilet roll.    marks and spencer have announced that Fridays and Tuesdays will dedicate the first hour to emergency service, and NHS i think.   apparently (unlike tescos) the staff at the door actually policed this and refused entry for chancers.
i know some will say "why should I get special treatment"  and I'd usually agree.  at this point I'm desperate and am beyond caring
		
Click to expand...

Mate if you are emergency services or NHS and I was local I would invite you round to take the pick out of my cupboards (not over stocked just getting a few extras every time I shop)


----------



## drdel (Mar 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Mate if you are emergency services or NHS and I was local I would invite you round to take the pick out of my cupboards (not over stocked just getting a few extras every time I shop)
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, perhaps Councils could create a list to link people up.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 20, 2020)

This video needs to be circulated to as many people as possible, so those greedy hoarders can see the impact it is having on critical people.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I'm hoping that once the panic buyers have filled their freezers and dont need more stuff the shelves will start being stocked for longer.
		
Click to expand...

If you were really nasty you might hope that they lose power...and their freezers defrost...

But I could never have such thoughts...all you need is love


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Just popped to the post office in our local co-op up the road from Morrison’s. Had a look for something for dinner. Shelves 90% full.
Asked at the till why they have so much stock and Morrison’s is bare. she couldn’t answer but asked me not to tell anyone.
		
Click to expand...

it's easy - because your local Co-op will be a little more more expensive for most items and don't do the same discounts and BoGoF offers, and so folks only use them for their 'little shops' - when they want a BIG shop they go to their nearest Super...and habits...especially when they envisage doing a GIANT shop.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			it's easy - because your local Co-op will be a little more more expensive for most items and don't do the same discounts and BoGoF offers, and so folks only use them for their 'little shops' - when they want a BIG shop they go to their nearest Super...and habits...
		
Click to expand...

Just been to our local CoOp and its been decimated. Supermarkets are barren and even local garage had nothing whatsoever.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*If you were really nasty you might hope that they lose power...and their freezers defrost...*

But I could never have such thoughts...all you need is love 

Click to expand...

What? So they can just stockpile again? These are the kind of people that wouldn't think twice about supermarket hopping to replenish their lost inventory. Best hope for these people is that they are safely tucked away at home for a couple of weeks to allow some semblance of normality in stock levels to return?
I, personally, doubt that will happen though as too many people are now taking the "everyone else is doing it" attitude. Lad in Tesco told me the shelves were restocked overnight and stripped bare again by 9am. That can't be allowed to continue but as long as the Tesco board are seeing increase sales, they will continue to talk a good game but do nothing. 

There is a simple solution to it but they just don't because they are coining it in just now.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 20, 2020)

I refuse to panic buy.  We have no more than the normal 200 toilet rolls, 32kg of pasta, 5 dozen tins of baked beans, 3 dozen bananas, 15 bottles of hand sanitizer, 6 gallons of hand wash, 40 tins of cat food (actually we don't have a cat but you never know), and all the other basic essentials.  Nothing over the top.

Actually I don't believe all this talk of panic buying is true.  I mean, everyone I speak to swears it's not them, it's someone else.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I refuse to panic buy.  We have no more than the normal 200 toilet rolls, 32kg of pasta, 5 dozen tins of baked beans, 3 dozen bananas, 15 bottles of hand sanitizer, 6 gallons of hand wash, 40 tins of cat food (actually we don't have a cat but you never know), and all the other basic essentials.  Nothing over the top.

*Actually I don't believe all this talk of panic buying is true.  I mean, everyone I speak to swears it's not them, it's someone else*.
		
Click to expand...

Same people who say they've never broken a rule in golf them, always someone else😏


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			it's easy - because your local Co-op will be a little more more expensive for most items and don't do the same discounts and BoGoF offers, and so folks only use them for their 'little shops' - when they want a BIG shop they go to their nearest Super...and habits...especially when they envisage doing a GIANT shop.
		
Click to expand...

It is more expensive, I remember paying £8.30 for a small fillet steak a few months back rather than £6 odd at Morrison’s. 
Perhaps it’s the awkward location, crap parking and it’s a pay to park car park. There is 3 more co ops around the perimeter. Think I’ll be going there either way till everyone stops going mad.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I refuse to panic buy.  We have no more than the normal 200 toilet rolls, 32kg of pasta, 5 dozen tins of baked beans, 3 dozen bananas, 15 bottles of hand sanitizer, 6 gallons of hand wash, 40 tins of cat food (actually we don't have a cat but you never know), and all the other basic essentials.  Nothing over the top.

Actually I don't believe all this talk of panic buying is true.  *I mean, everyone I speak to swears it's not them, it's someone else.*

Click to expand...

I've thought the same. A bit like slow players...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2020)

hovis said:



			I'm 3 days into a 4 day shift and once I finish work at 8pm the shops have nothing.  I am wiping my arse with detol bleach wipes and the only bread I have is some part baked rolls.  hopefully my amazon delivery will have toilet roll.    marks and spencer have announced that Fridays and Tuesdays will dedicate the first hour to emergency service, and NHS i think.   apparently (unlike tescos) the staff at the door actually policed this and refused entry for chancers.
i know some will say "why should I get special treatment"  and I'd usually agree.  at this point I'm desperate and am beyond caring
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking you're Fire Service? Hopefully the dedicated shopping time will be policed and you can get something.

If you're in Cambs I've got bog roll (shush) and managed to get a sliced loaf today!


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2020)

May have said similar previously... we've got our usual Tesco Click & Collect booked tomorrow..... all usual stuff ordered.  W_ill be interesting to see what is "unavailable."_  Usual slot booked for 2 weeks time.  No change to usual routine and next slot booked.

Maybe I am away from any large cities, but it all seems a bit less nutty over here.... quite normal in fact other than the whole road seem to be working from home so lots of cars outside.  I am due to play golf tomorrow, but I am not sure of how sensible it is.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 20, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Well I tried to get *Paracetamol and some chicken* as bored of the chilli and stew I've batch made. None in asda couldn't bring myself to try else where.

Looks like Lemsip when I've got a headache 

Click to expand...

That's an interesting recipe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

hovis said:



			I'm 3 days into a 4 day shift and once I finish work at 8pm the shops have nothing.  I am wiping my arse with detol bleach wipes and the only bread I have is some part baked rolls.  hopefully my amazon delivery will have toilet roll.    marks and spencer have announced that Fridays and Tuesdays will dedicate the first hour to emergency service, and NHS i think.   apparently (unlike tescos) the staff at the door actually policed this and refused entry for chancers.
i know some will say "why should I get special treatment"  and I'd usually agree.  at this point I'm desperate and am beyond caring
		
Click to expand...

You absolutely should get priority and not only during a crisis, but I have to ask. Why aren’t friends or family helping you out?

Genuinely happy to help out if you need anything small posted, can’t help any other way due to distance.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 20, 2020)

My daughter went away to the Lakes for a week after her skiing holiday was cancelled and is due back home tomorrow.  They tried to arrange a home delivery and the earliest slot she could get was April. I've told her best to try and call into some of the supermarkets on the way down.


----------



## hovis (Mar 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Mate if you are emergency services or NHS and I was local I would invite you round to take the pick out of my cupboards (not over stocked just getting a few extras
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			You absolutely should get priority and not only during a crisis, but I have to ask. Why aren’t friends or family helping you out?

Genuinely happy to help out if you need anything small posted, can’t help any other way due to distance.
		
Click to expand...

many thanks for the offer. that's very nice of you.  I only have a sister and she's in the same boat as me.  the father in law is visiting this weekend on his way through and said he'll drop some supplies as he works maintenance for tesco.
it would be possible to ask colleagues at work but they've all offered help but hinted that they are struggling too.  colleagues that went to M&S this morning said it was brilliant and full stock of everything.  so hopefully by Tuesday I'll be in good shape.
I've only got myself to blame really as I didn't panic buy and thought "it'll be alright.  how bad can it get!!!!! 😕"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2020)

IanM said:



			May have said similar previously... we've got our usual Tesco Click & Collect booked tomorrow..... all usual stuff ordered.  W_ill be interesting to see what is "unavailable."_  Usual slot booked for 2 weeks time.  No change to usual routine and next slot booked.

Maybe I am away from any large cities, but it all seems a bit less nutty over here.... quite normal in fact other than the whole road seem to be working from home so lots of cars outside.  I am due to play golf tomorrow, but I am not sure of how sensible it is.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also due to play tomorrow morning in our Sat am roll up.  We've got the WhatsApp group up and running, and we're using the IG App for something...not yet sussed that.  I know my tee time - my fourball - and we're being asked to turn up no more than ten minutes beforehand and depart soon after we are done.  Result ill be posted later.  Current debate is whether we should each be putting our pound in the pot to be divvied up to the winners   Maybe this week we will, then we will see if the Pro Shop can do something about setting up a little Roll-up fund in the member clubhouse account system - transferring £1 out of each playing into the pot - and paying winners out of the account pot into their own accounts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			This video needs to be circulated to as many people as possible, so those greedy hoarders can see the impact it is having on critical people.






Click to expand...

Wouldn't make a blind bit of difference to the greedy hoarders, selfish sods.


----------



## hovis (Mar 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wouldn't make a blind bit of difference to the greedy hoarders, selfish sods.
		
Click to expand...

like it's already been said.  People don't think it's them.  ration books I say 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2020)

hovis said:



			like it's already been said.  People don't think it's them.  ration books I say 😂
		
Click to expand...

 I''be keeping my ration book for when the loo rolls run out


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 20, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I''be keeping my ration book for when the loo rolls run out
		
Click to expand...

Building up a store of dock leaves and pages from the Guardian 😜


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Building up a store of dock leaves and pages from the Guardian 😜
		
Click to expand...

 What a good use of the Guardian.  Will the online version do?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			What a good use of the Guardian.  Will the online version do?
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to fold to make another pass......


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2020)

We popped into aldi near our caravan in Maidstone about 3pm yesterday and there wasn’t much left.

Luckily the caravan is well stocked with essentials, although we need to restock beer and wine.

we’ve got 12 camping bog rolls in the cupboards that we might take home with us.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone know where Hovis is based? (The forumer ,not the bread product) in case I can help.

I have a fairly full freezer but that's usual for me in winter ever since we got snowed in for 10 days a few years ago. 80% of it is home made batch cooked meals, I always keep a couple of loaves and pints of milk frozen too.
The only shopping I've done in the last few weeks is usual day to day requirements . But empty shelves mean weird combinations rather than what I planned to cook.
I did buy loo rolls but we only had 2 left in the house at that point.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Anyone know where Hovis is based? (The forumer ,not the bread product) in case I can help.

I have a fairly full freezer but that's usual for me in winter ever since we got snowed in for 10 days a few years ago. 80% of it is home made batch cooked meals, I always keep a couple of loaves and pints of milk frozen too.
The only shopping I've done in the last few weeks is usual day to day requirements . But empty shelves mean weird combinations rather than what I planned to cook.
I did buy loo rolls but we only had 2 left in the house at that point.
		
Click to expand...

Just north of Birmingham I think


----------



## hovis (Mar 21, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Anyone know where Hovis is based? (The forumer ,not the bread product) in case I can help.

I have a fairly full freezer but that's usual for me in winter ever since we got snowed in for 10 days a few years ago. 80% of it is home made batch cooked meals, I always keep a couple of loaves and pints of milk frozen too.
The only shopping I've done in the last few weeks is usual day to day requirements . But empty shelves mean weird combinations rather than what I planned to cook.
I did buy loo rolls but we only had 2 left in the house at that point.
		
Click to expand...

I'm based in Lichfield.  I'm very touched by the offers of support out there.  thank you very much.  last night the local hospital called us and the police. they said they've been overwhelmed with donations. when we turned up it was staggering to see how generous the public have been. I managed to get some fresh bread, pasta and the holy grail that was a pack of 9 toilet rolls. 
ITS PARTY TIME.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

Local guy with hens has eggs - yippee. Hopefully getting 6 of the little protein packed beauties today.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 21, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Anyone know where Hovis is based? (The forumer ,not the bread product) in case I can help.

I have a fairly full freezer but that's usual for me in winter ever since we got snowed in for 10 days a few years ago. 80% of it is home made batch cooked meals, I always keep a couple of loaves and pints of milk frozen too.
The only shopping I've done in the last few weeks is usual day to day requirements . But empty shelves mean weird combinations rather than what I planned to cook.
I did buy loo rolls but we only had 2 left in the house at that point.
		
Click to expand...

I know where Hovis the bakers are based 😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

So funny. The egg guy has said he'll bring a dozen if they've laid some more  Get working chooks!


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 21, 2020)

A little old lady went to buy cat food. She picked up three cans, but was told by the cashier:
"I'm sorry, but we can't sell this to you without proof you have a cat. Too many seniors are buying cat food to eat. Management wants proof that you are buying this for your cat."
So the lady went home, brought in her cat and was sold the cat food.
The next day, she comes in and tries to buy two cans of dog food and was again told she couldn't buy them without proof.
So the lady went home, brought in her dog and was sold the dog food...
One day later, she brought in a box with a hole in the lid and asked the cashier to stick her finger in the hole. The cashier said:
"No, you might have a snake in there."
The lady assured her that there was nothing in the box that would harm her. So the cashier put her finger into the box, quickly pulled it out and screamed:
"That smells like crap”
The lady replied:
"It is... I want to buy two rolls of toilet paper please."


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2020)

Hopefully a joke,  still


----------



## Slab (Mar 21, 2020)

I had a 24 pk of andrex bog roll in the trolley this morning from a big stack.... put it back and got the usual 12 pk instead (it seemed nuts to get more than we needed)


(damit... I forgot nuts!)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2020)

popped into the big Tesco on the way to golf this morning and even by 8.30 there was no meat, bread or bog roll, 

my birthday this weekend so where due to go for a meal tonight but cancelled Obv... nothing for Dinner, so out shooting this afternoon, so either Rabbit or Pigeon.... or shot gun cartridges for dinner tonight


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

There's £1 billion MORE groceries in our houses than normally purchased in the last 3 weeks....
No wonder why theres nothing on the shelves.....


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 21, 2020)

Next up will be looting and the black market.
They're even running out of guns in the US.

But...


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2020)

Toilet paper problem solved!


----------



## IainP (Mar 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			There's £1 billion MORE groceries in our houses than normally purchased in the last 3 weeks....
No wonder why theres nothing on the shelves.....

Click to expand...

Predictably the alcohol shelves are now empty.
As you mentioned before, keeping distance is nigh on impossible.
If I didn't need to go to a shop again in the next few months that would be fine by me. Would need the delivery service ti become functional again though.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

Just popped into argos to pick something up...all staff standing behind the counter..all,less than a metre apart....
Stopped in at Tesco and it was still like a warzone but I managed to pick up a few things...
Nobody likes steak it would seem....
Little sign of a 2 metre gap anywhere....


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

Very nice egg man just delivered a dozen to us and a few others in the village. All proceeds back to the hens care. I'll try and buy from him from now on.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2020)

Waitrose was fine this morning. Very polite, everyone being nice, and stocks of most stuff. No one buying silly amounts, no arguing, all was fine. No toilet paper though. Luckily I don't need to buy that, have got sufficient that was bought ages ago.


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Very nice egg man just delivered a dozen to us and a few others in the village. All proceeds back to the hens care. I'll try and buy from him from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat fresh eggs. I miss our chickens Oh, and don't store them in the fridge. They will keep on the side for four weeks at room temperature. Providing you don't eat them all up of course.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

chellie said:



			Can't beat fresh eggs. I miss our chickens Oh, and don't store them in the fridge. They will keep on the side for four weeks at room temperature. Providing you don't eat them all up of course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. We don't put them in the fridge - don't they absorb through the shell or something? HID has washed them - I didn't mind the natural look although the dogs do get the shells!! One looks like it was a slight struggle to pop out!!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2020)

wife was told by a friend the Tesco in town wasn't too bad. They were wrong place was gutted, they did have some wine we like so had 4 bottles, one of the staff was over like a shot telling us they was a limit to stop people panic buying and taking too much of one product.. which was a bit of  a joke as there was Fa on the shelves. had to put one back.. a few mins later were pounced on by another staff memeber telling us we couldn't have  3 bottles, so told him its a shame they didn't stop people ransacking the shop in the first place , not there fault.

but stable door and horse springs to mind...

lucky I got a couple of wood Pigeons up the wood, so dinner sorted


----------



## larmen (Mar 21, 2020)

chellie said:



			Can't beat fresh eggs. I miss our chickens Oh, and don't store them in the fridge
		
Click to expand...

But there is an inlay in most fridge doors that is designed just for them ...

My rule of thumb is if they sell it in their fridge I put it in ours, if they sell it in their shelves I don’t.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Very nice egg man just delivered a dozen to us and a few others in the village. All proceeds back to the hens care. I'll try and buy from him from now on.
		
Click to expand...

Our egg man has loads of eggs available but the farm just doesn’t have enough cartons.  They can’t reuse - but more on the way.  We could drive out to the farm if we were desperate - it’s a 10mile round trip - but we’re not desperate.  

Though Eggs were one of the few things that Waitrose was out of when I did a tiny shop this pm. Like earlier post - nice and civilised in Waitrose this afternoon.  No toilet roll, milk, eggs, vegetables and most frozen veg - otherwise pretty well stocked.

I did spot that our local corner shop is selling eggs at 35p each!


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks. We don't put them in the fridge - don't they absorb through the shell or something? HID has washed them - I didn't mind the natural look although the dogs do get the shells!! One looks like it was a slight struggle to pop out!!
		
Click to expand...

You should only wipe them down with a damp cloth. Egg producers use a chemical wash.


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

larmen said:



			But there is an inlay in most fridge doors that is designed just for them ...

My rule of thumb is if they sell it in their fridge I put it in ours, if they sell it in their shelves I don’t.
		
Click to expand...

they're not sold in fridges though in the shops in the uk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

HID got a lot of stuff in Lidl, Waitrose and Sainsburys. Lidl and Sainsburys not too bad but Waitrose not very well stocked and very strictly policed. She went into town as well and Boots rammed with people getting any sort of paracetamol based product but she got some basics like shower gel. All in all we're good for the next week or but in an ideal world would like some fresh potatoes tomorrow. Tesco opening early for NHS staff so fingers crossed


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 21, 2020)

Went down our local market to buy some veg. Plenty on the stalls but by crikey, they haven't half hoicked up the prices. I'm guesing its all about 50% more than last time we went down.  Ok it's ridiculously cheap normally, but looks to me like profiteering.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Went down our local market to buy some veg. Plenty on the stalls but by crikey, they haven't half hoicked up the prices. I'm guesing its all about 50% more than last time we went down.  Ok it's ridiculously cheap normally, but looks to me like profiteering.
		
Click to expand...

Bracknell town centre has a small market and the fresh veg and fresh meat counter had queues of over 100 yards long according to HID. They didn't seem to be rationing at all


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Went down our local market to buy some veg. Plenty on the stalls but by crikey, they haven't half hoicked up the prices. I'm guesing its all about 50% more than last time we went down.  Ok it's ridiculously cheap normally, but looks to me like profiteering.
		
Click to expand...

That could be the wholesalers as much as the stall holders. Fruit and veg people buy daily and prices fluctuate wildly. You could well be right but it's not a given.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That could be the wholesalers as much as the stall holders. Fruit and veg people buy daily and prices fluctuate wildly. You could well be right but it's not a given.
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps - but I just dont think the price of a carrot can have changed that much in a week. Someone along the chain is making rather more than they were?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Perhaps - but I just dont think the price of a carrot can have changed that much in a week. Someone along the chain is making rather than they were?
		
Click to expand...

Someone is making extra, no question. It just may not necessarily be the market stall holder, although clearly it could 😄. 

My in laws had a few fruit and veg shops years ago. They tell stories of quite dramatic price fluctuations at the wholesale market with just a few days inbetween. It is an opportunistic game.


----------



## hovis (Mar 22, 2020)

how things have changed in 24 hours.  got to work last night to find that the local businesses that have been forced to close have given us all of their stock.  you cannot move through all the boxes of crisps, chocolate, nutts, cakes, bread buns, sweets. the list is endless.   100 times more than us and the police can eat in a lifetime.
pretty much all of it has been donated to the food bank (minus the cake and chocolate of course 😂).  even the food bank said its too much for them and have also invited neighbouring food banks to come and help themselves.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2020)

hovis said:



			how things have changed in 24 hours.  got to work last night to find that the local businesses that have been forced to close have given us all of their stock.  you cannot move through all the boxes of crisps, chocolate, nutts, cakes, bread buns, sweats. the list is endless.   100 times more than us and the police can eat in a lifetime.
pretty much all of it has been donated to the food bank (minus the cake and chocolate of course 😂).  even the food bank said its too much for them and have also invited neighbouring food banks to come and help themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder about the stocks all the restaurants and cafes had and what might happen to it. Sounds like they did the right thing!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Sensible bought our two daughters a land line phone yesterday. Both don't have one.
Also bought us a couple of extra mobile phone power packs.
Good idea to buy before the prices soar and Amazon stop delivering all stuff except food.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I did wonder about the stocks all the restaurants and cafes had and what might happen to it. Sounds like they did the right thing!
		
Click to expand...

My BIL sold his harbour side café last month.
Phew.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 22, 2020)

chellie said:



			Can't beat fresh eggs. I miss our chickens Oh, and don't store them in the fridge. They will keep on the side for four weeks at room temperature. Providing you don't eat them all up of course.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that Royal Navy programme a couple of weeks ago.
The ship's chef had thousands of fresh eggs which he turns over [they were packed in big boxes] every month.
Seeming the last for months.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2020)

Good on the supermarkets for opening for 1 hour a few times a week for the elderly, but is this enough? 
A few hours a week of rushed, crammed shopping while the selfish mob get the remainder of the week!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 22, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I saw that Royal Navy programme a couple of weeks ago.
The ship's chef had thousands of fresh eggs which he turns over [they were packed in big boxes] every month.
Seeming the last for months.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure us 'oldies' should be considering eating any eggs other than fresh ones...

Really would like to know why the shelves are being cleared of eggs mind... By the time they hit the supermarket shelves they'll already be a week old...


----------



## hovis (Mar 22, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			Good on the supermarkets for opening for 1 hour a few times a week for the elderly, but is this enough?
A few hours a week of rushed, crammed shopping while the selfish mob get the remainder of the week!
		
Click to expand...

i can't speak for all the supermarkets but the sainsburys and tescos by me and not policing this at all. they are just "asking" the other groups to stay away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

Popped into Morrison's to get milk and fruit for work. The usual stuff was still missing but the other shelves were more normal and the shop itself was relatively quiet. I spoke to the lady on the till and she said that today and yesterday were noticeably quieter. Maybe in my town the idiots have filled their bedrooms now and we are starting to get a bit of shopping normality back again. On the plus side, 1 litre of Baileys was down to £12, a price normally reserved for Christmas only. Thanks Morrison's 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 22, 2020)

Went to Tesco for the NHS slot this morning, the queue was ridiculous, maybe half a mile long, with very little in the way of social distancing. We turned around and walked away.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Tesco for the NHS slot this morning, the queue was ridiculous, maybe half a mile long, with very little in the way of social distancing. We turned around and walked away.
		
Click to expand...

As of tomorrow,  I believe,  Morrisons are introducing a dedicated NHS hour from 7am to 8am monday to Saturday and you have to show ID
They may be getting some of our business


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			As of tomorrow,  I believe,  Morrisons are introducing a dedicated NHS hour from 7am to 8am monday to Saturday and you have to show ID
They may be getting some of our business
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan for mrs wedge


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Popped into Morrison's to get milk and fruit for work. The usual stuff was still missing but the other shelves were more normal and the shop itself was relatively quiet. I spoke to the lady on the till and she said that today and yesterday were noticeably quieter. Maybe in my town the idiots have filled their bedrooms now and we are starting to get a bit of shopping normality back again. On the plus side, 1 litre of Baileys was down to £12, a price normally reserved for Christmas only. Thanks Morrison's 👍
		
Click to expand...

Think it's down to timing.  Go in after they have had a delivery and replenished the shelves and you'll generally be OK.  Go in after the morons have panic bought anything in a tin and less good.


----------



## drdel (Mar 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Think it's down to timing.  Go in after they have had a delivery and replenished the shelves and you'll generally be OK.  Go in after the morons have panic bought anything in a tin and less good.
		
Click to expand...

And you know they have just had a delivery - how?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2020)

drdel said:



			And you know they have just had a delivery - how?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't suggest anyone does, just that people's perceptions may well change based on if the supermarket has just been stocked or not.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

Food for thought...pardon the pun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241507154030473216


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Food for thought...pardon the pun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241507154030473216

Click to expand...

The man is a prat. Our own eyes can work out if people have been panic buying. Maybe he hasn't been to a supermarket recently, seen the queues,  empty shelves etc. The extra buying is on certain products, not every item. Gets the bloke some publicity though and journos like that 😡


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems that the local shops are a better bet to me.

Supermarkets seem to be attracting the majority of the herberts.

We've not been anywhere near one and don't plan to for the foreseeable


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Popped into Morrison's to get milk and fruit for work. The usual stuff was still missing but the other shelves were more normal and the shop itself was relatively quiet. I spoke to the lady on the till and she said that today and yesterday were noticeably quieter. Maybe in my town the idiots have filled their bedrooms now and we are starting to get a bit of shopping normality back again. On the plus side, 1 litre of Baileys was down to £12, a price normally reserved for Christmas only. Thanks Morrison's 👍
		
Click to expand...

Tesco's doing the same. Got mine in...along with 1 litre of Brandy and whisky. Weeeell you gotta be prepared. Bargin Booze running out of.....well....booze.  Not much beer in Tesco. Plenty of wine though.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure us 'oldies' should be considering eating any eggs other than fresh ones...

Really would like to know why the shelves are being cleared of eggs mind... By the time they hit the supermarket shelves they'll already be a week old...
		
Click to expand...

Eggs are easy to test. Jug of water, if they stay at the bottom they are fine if they tip up a bit but remain on the bottom, use them next time, if they come to the top, leave them alone and throw away. Easy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Two town centre supermarkets almost empty earlier on today - and well stocked with pretty much everything except fresh meat/poultry and loo roll.


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mrs Sensible bought our two daughters a land line phone yesterday. Both don't have one.
Also bought us a couple of extra mobile phone power packs.
Good idea to buy before the prices soar and Amazon stop delivering all stuff except food.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you want a landline in 2020?


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Two town centre supermarkets almost empty earlier on today - and well stocked with pretty much everything except fresh meat/poultry and loo roll.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the update 👍


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Eggs are easy to test. Jug of water, if they stay at the bottom they are fine if they tip up a bit but remain on the bottom, use them next time, if they come to the top, leave them alone and throw away. Easy.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the test for Witches?


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Isn't that the test for Witches?
		
Click to expand...

Do witches lay eggs ?
Magic........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Went down our local market to buy some veg. Plenty on the stalls but by crikey, they haven't half hoicked up the prices. I'm guesing its all about 50% more than last time we went down.  Ok it's ridiculously cheap normally, but looks to me like profiteering.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar theme there was a post on our town Facebook page this morning. It was from a local butcher who had been getting grief from customers as chicken prices had increased. He commented that his wholesale price had increased and he was only passing that on. This got me thinking. Same as your veg, the actual cost of producing these products right now has not changed. The only difference is demand. No extra costs, just demand alone. 

You are absolutely right then, people are profiteering and that is immoral right now. We don't quite know who in the chain it is but someone is and that is pretty shameful. I wasn't angry about this yesterday but I am now.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a similar theme there was a post on our town Facebook page this morning. It was from a local butcher who had been getting grief from customers as chicken prices had increased. He commented that his wholesale price had increased and he was only passing that on. This got me thinking. Same as your veg, the actual cost of producing these products right now has not changed. The only difference is demand. No extra costs, just demand alone.

You are absolutely right then, people are profiteering and that is immoral right now. We don't quite know who in the chain it is but someone is and that is pretty shameful. I wasn't angry about this yesterday but I am now.
		
Click to expand...

Going to get worse, agriculture going to be short of 60,000 labourers from Europe come harvest time apparently. Maybe older schoolkids and students can do the farm graft like the old days..............hmmmm?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Going to get worse, agriculture going to be short of 60,000 labourers from Europe come harvest time apparently. Maybe older schoolkids and students can do the farm graft like the old days..............hmmmm?
		
Click to expand...

Well, there are plenty free from now until September....., mine included.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Andy said:



			Cheers for the update 👍
		
Click to expand...

Well thanks for the thanks (I’m sure no sarcasm was intended and so nothing taken from it 👍)

Point is that maybe folks are getting the message re panic buying - which is what this thread is specifically about and does indicate the truth that if we don’t panic buy then the supermarkets can get their shelves well stocked with enough for us all.  And as they were quiet with all doing the 2m dance the risk of transmission is reduced.


----------



## larmen (Mar 22, 2020)

Local waitrose this afternoon, just before closing. They had no bread, no milk, no veg, no pasta, ...

What they did have is dozens of tins of baked beans and lots of bacon rashers. Bought 2 of the beans, didn't buy any of the bacon.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2020)

this whole panic buying just highlights that  the British Public are stupid and inconsiderate.... I'm all right jack mentality


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			this whole panic buying just highlights that  the British Public are stupid and inconsiderate.... I'm all right jack mentality
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2020)

Drove to an out of town farm shop, they had just about everything we needed and at a reasonable price. No queue, lovely polite people.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 22, 2020)

Wish the media would stop reporting it , it only  fuels the fire


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Wish the media would stop reporting it , it only  fuels the fire 

Click to expand...

True, they love stoking the fires of concern.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 22, 2020)

Was looking for ham cubes in Aldi this morning no luck but the shelves were pretty much stocked with most things.
Was reading on line this is not happening in other countries.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

HID was able to use my NHS pass today to go to Tesco for the early. Shelves reasonably well stocked for those workers with bread, milk etc


----------



## User20204 (Mar 23, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Wish the media would stop reporting it , it only  fuels the fire 

Click to expand...

Wait til they mention fuel shortage,


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 23, 2020)

Went to our local Aldi yesterday. It was pretty well stocked.No loo roll or pasta but plenty fresh meat, fruit and veg. It was pretty quiet as well.


However the documentary on CH4 last night was a bit depressing, particularly the guy in the cash and carry who was buying what must have been 200 loo rolls. He admitted he didn't have a shop and they were just for his family. Pathetic.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2020)

Well, good on Morrisons.
NHS workers only from 7am till 8am.
ID needed.
Got a relatively normal shop plus a couple of extras but not much.
Bill came to about the normal weekly bill.
Security on the door checking passes - no pass, no entry until 8
And there would still have been decent levels of stock.
Still holes in the shelves but it's getting better.
Hopefully we can do that once a week and cut down on excess trips.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Got my ASDA delivery today (booked 11 days ago) just had the email with what will be delivered.

Items missing are salt, Alpen bars and fresh Pasta, everything else will be delivered.

Order already in for a week wednesday.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well, good on Morrisons.
NHS workers only from 7am till 8am.
ID needed.
Got a relatively normal shop plus a couple of extras but not much.
Bill came to about the normal weekly bill.
Security on the door checking passes - no pass, no entry until 8
And there would still have been decent levels of stock.
Still holes in the shelves but it's getting better.
Hopefully we can do that once a week and cut down on excess trips.
		
Click to expand...

Our D-in-L was intending to make use of this opportunity this morning... She's also been advised not to wear ID outside of her workplace...


----------



## hovis (Mar 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Our D-in-L was intending to make use of this opportunity this morning... She's also been advised not to wear ID outside of her workplace...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it's small enough to fit in her pocket


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

I just walked down to my local Londis (corner shop) to get some milk. There was one bottle left, this old timer thought he had it but luckily I was a bit quicker than him. 

No, seriously though there was one left but as I picked it up I noticed they'd just had a new batch in which they were about to load up the shelves with, so no problems there. I didn't check for bread or bog roll as we didn't need any. They had energy drinks and cookies though I can tell you that.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I just walked down to my local Londis (corner shop) to get some milk. There was one bottle left, this old timer thought he had it but luckily I was a bit quicker than him. 

No, seriously though there was one left but as I picked it up I noticed they'd just had a new batch in which they were about to load up the shelves with, so no problems there. I didn't check for bread or bog roll as we didn't need any. They had energy drinks and cookies though I can tell you that. 

Click to expand...

Yeah I could easily live on crips and biscuits if needed. Also plenty of ice cream and pizzas too.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2020)

Walked to local Asda (as the slightly nearer Sainsburys Local had been stripped bare). Not too busy & pretty well stocked for most stuff  except for pasta (but I didnt want any anyway), no flour (so that's my bread making up the creek), and only the expensive brands of olive oil (so didnt bother). Irritatingly, they had enough milk to float a cow but no red top - so didnt bother with that either.  They actually had loo roll  -  which seemed to be the first thing most people picked up - was quite funny watching people struggle round with a 24roll pack in one hand, basket in other and needing a third hand to to actually do anything.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah I could easily live on crips and biscuits if needed. Also plenty of ice cream and pizzas too.
		
Click to expand...

We stocked up our freezer with chicken nuggets, chips etc weeks ago before all this kicked off, haha. Standard fare.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			I'm sure it's small enough to fit in her pocket
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it is... But the norm is to wear it, as intended, for convenience...


----------



## drdel (Mar 23, 2020)

'Nice' email from our supermarket saying that as an 'over 70' we can now get priority deliveries - web site No slots for future 3 weeks !!


----------



## pendodave (Mar 23, 2020)

I do find myself wondering about why people buy some things, but not others. Literally no fresh chicken in Waitrose, but all other meats just fine.
Loads of fresh bread, but no flour.
Loads of fresh milk, but no eggs
I'm sure it makes sense, but I reckon there'll be a load of stuff in the bin shortly, which is sad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Went to Waitrose after work. No eggs, bread, flour, milk, fresh meat or much in the way of vegetables.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to Waitrose after work. No eggs, bread, flour, milk, fresh meat or much in the way of vegetables.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was because people were buying extra to donate to their local trust?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to Waitrose after work. No eggs, bread, flour, milk, fresh meat or much in the way of vegetables.
		
Click to expand...

Homer. You posted that your wife shopped early yesterday with your NHS pass and the supermarket was well stocked.  Why are you shopping again today?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 23, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Wait til they mention fuel shortage,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, just filled both cars and every Jerry can I could find 👍


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Homer. You posted that your wife shopped early yesterday with your NHS pass and the supermarket was well stocked?
		
Click to expand...

Is that allowed, isn’t it a named photo card, my wife’s was, I doubt I could’ve used it 🤔


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Homer. You posted that your wife shopped early yesterday with your NHS pass and the supermarket was well stocked.  Why are you shopping again today?
		
Click to expand...

He needs supplies for his golf bag.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2020)

Put petrol in car at Tesco this morning on the way to work during the old people's shop hour. There weren't too many cars in the car park so I thought I'd pop in and see what I could get. No there wasnt full shelves but I got milk, bread, pasta and rice etc that'll last a few days,  but the point of the post was just how pleasant everyone was, no pushing or shoving, no nastiness and the checkout (young) lady was lovely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Homer. You posted that your wife shopped early yesterday with your NHS pass and the supermarket was well stocked.  Why are you shopping again today?
		
Click to expand...

Couple across the road self-isolating and can't get online delivery slot. Trying to be a good neighbour but hey gives the trolls some fun


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couple across the road self-isolating and can't get online delivery slot. Trying to be a good neighbour but hey gives the trolls some fun
		
Click to expand...

OK, just asking.


----------



## Slab (Mar 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couple across the road self-isolating and can't get online delivery slot. Trying to be a good neighbour but hey gives the trolls some fun
		
Click to expand...

its great you're able to help when they asked. The lesson for us all maybe is to be a bit more proactive and just not wait to help until asked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

Slab said:



			its great you're able to help when they asked. The lesson for us all maybe is to be a bit more proactive and just not wait to help until asked
		
Click to expand...

Glad we did it just in time. Couldn't get them too much but hopefully they'll have some stuff to help. We've donated a 4 pint of milk this morning as we've more chance of getting it replenished


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

We hopped down to the shop after Boris' speech hoping to pick up a couple of essentials. No bread, eggs etc, ended up spending about 60 quid on cereal, biscuits, crisps and alcohol. Oh well, we tried.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

chrisd said:



			P There weren't too many cars in the car park so *I thought I'd pop in and see what I could get.*

Click to expand...


Just like every one else who is clearing the shelves eh


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We hopped down to the shop after Boris' speech hoping to pick up a couple of essentials. No bread, eggs etc, ended up spending about 60 quid on cereal, biscuits, crisps and alcohol. Oh well, we tried.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeezus, listen to yourselves.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Jeeeeezus, listen to yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

We actually needed bread and left without any because they had none. What's your problem?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We actually needed bread and left without any because they had none. What's your problem?
		
Click to expand...

I’d ignore him, have a look at his posts in the “I played today” thread, he’s obviously bored or trolling to amuse himself.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’d ignore him, have a look at his posts in the “I played today” thread, he’s obviously bored or trolling to amuse himself.
		
Click to expand...

Very bored, I'll concede that.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Just like every one else who is clearing the shelves eh 

Click to expand...

Absolutely not, we are running short of a number of staple items and we have made no effort to stockpile over the past couple of weeks. We had a delivery by Tesco of our usual weekly order but only about 25% of our order was delivered so I tried to buy the items we didn't get - hardly "like everyone else" !


----------



## hovis (Mar 24, 2020)

use my special opening times at m and s food today.  I was the first person through the door and even then shelf where sparse.  I got what I wanted but ended up splitting a bag of toilet roll with a nurse.   on the upside the florist gave us all bouquets of flowers for free.  they where priced up at £20 so I have them the wife and said "just for you my darling" 😉. 
I'm going to hell aren't I!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

We're quite well stocked so used our "essential" trip to go to Sainsbury's for the couple across the road as yesterday wasn't too successful. Lots more fruit and veg on the shelf and milk so got both. Sadly still not bread or eggs or fresh meat but got them some kitchen towel and loo rolls large box of tea bags and a couple of boxes of cereals. Not much but hopefully it'll keep them going a bit longer. Means I can hang on until the weekend now to go out (other than to and from work) and then go to the NHS early shop for our own needs and hopefully the stores will have a chance to stock up more as people won't be going shopping every day (Yeah, FAT CHANCE)


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2020)

Drove to Sainsbury's chingford on way home 

Queue to get in 50 odd people so didn't bother 

Drove to Waitrose nearer home .. small queue . Got everything I needed .. worth the extra


----------



## larmen (Mar 24, 2020)

On Sunday our local Waitrose had dozens of tins of baked beans but not much else. Today I found out they are the ones you need a tin opener for. Some frantic search revealed we have a bad one that just about works at home.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2020)

Hopefully when are on the other side, our big companies will give a x% discount to all NHS staff.  The Americans have their veteran and Forces discount - we need an NHS one


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Hopefully when are on the other side, our big companies will give a x% discount to all NHS staff.  The Americans have their veteran and Forces discount - we need an NHS one
		
Click to expand...

There is a NHS discount scheme, but it does need rolling out further.

It would also need cards to be annually updated with photo ID, as unfortunately they’ll be abused by those that look to exploit any opportunity.


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Hopefully when are on the other side, our big companies will give a x% discount to all NHS staff.  The Americans have their veteran and Forces discount - we need an NHS one
		
Click to expand...

There is.   "Blue Light" is a discount card for all emergency service workers and Armed Forces.........  you can only order them from specific email domains, get some pretty decent deals on a whole range of stuff.

Mind you, that doesn't invalidate your first sentence at all!!   I also think those who can afford to, need to go out and spend to get things going again!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2020)

A local wholesale supplier has just set up a home delivery service. Only problem is the volumes you'd have to buy in...had a look but minimum is a kilo of anything and much of it way more.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2020)

IanM said:



			There is.   *"Blue Light" *is a discount card for all emergency service workers and Armed Forces.........  you can only order them from *specific email domains*, get some pretty decent deals on a whole range of stuff.

Mind you, that doesn't invalidate your first sentence at all!!   I also think those who can afford to, need to go out and spend to get things going again!!
		
Click to expand...

Was not aware.  But equally it does not have to be work related.  You should be able to flash your ID just as the yanks do.   I think Pizza hut/express or someone used to do that.  Many months ago, i was looking to do a deal at Sofology and he bluntly put it, the only discount our MD will allow is an NHS discount.  Great thing, but sadly, they dont advertise it anywhere



AmandaJR said:



			A local wholesale supplier has just set up a home delivery service. Only problem is the volumes you'd have to buy in...had a look but minimum is a kilo of anything and much of it way more.
		
Click to expand...

A kilo of bog rolls?


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Was not aware.  But equally it does not have to be work related.  You should be able to flash your ID just as the yanks do.   I think Pizza hut/express or someone used to do that.  Many months ago, i was looking to do a deal at Sofology and he bluntly put it, the only discount our MD will allow is an NHS discount.  Great thing, but sadly, they dont advertise it anywhere



A kilo of bog rolls?
		
Click to expand...

You used to get a yearly booklet with all the companies listed that offer discounts, same as Fire Service, Police and others. Not sure if these are still in operation though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2020)

A kilo of bog rolls?[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Food wholesaler who supplies pubs and restaurants.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure us 'oldies' should be considering eating any eggs other than fresh ones...

Really would like to know why the shelves are being cleared of eggs mind... By the time they hit the supermarket shelves they'll already be a week old...
		
Click to expand...

Good ol home baking...…….most recipes are impossible without eggs


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2020)

Andy said:



			Why on earth would you want a landline in 2020?
		
Click to expand...

Try living where we do in a power cut, especially now you cannot drive around to charge up your phone.


----------



## Andy (Mar 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Try living where we do in a power cut, especially now you cannot drive around to charge up your phone.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not charge your phone as you go on your shopping trip?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Hopefully when are on the other side, our big companies will give a x% discount to all NHS staff.  The Americans have their veteran and Forces discount - we need an NHS one
		
Click to expand...

My stepson is an NHS paramedic, they already get some concessions. Free stuff from Costa/McDonalds when they are working, one or two other places as well. Not a huge amount but at least he can eat & drink for free during his breaks when working.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2020)

Herself advises shelves empty in Tesco... After queuing for 30mins to get in and leaving with nowt... Not a happy bunny...


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 25, 2020)

Andy said:



			Can you not charge your phone as you go on your shopping trip?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the issue with having a land line.  Not every house or area has a good signal and you can often get a better sound on landlines.  It's not outdated technology yet.


----------



## chellie (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm in the online queue with Morrisons. I normally shop with them anyway and had one booked already. Can't work out if I'm queuing to edit my order or place a new one. The wait was over an hour.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2020)

Got yet another email from Our CEO....    all the usual naff stuff.   Got one from Halfords and I am pleased to say unlike Fat Ashley, they are going to get some good reviews.. Well done Halfords..


----------



## IainP (Mar 25, 2020)

Was trying to work out when is a good time to try the shops in this "new normal". Went for around 7pm, if I spotted people queuing to go in I'd about. But was fine. Still gaps but gathered most of what was after, even a bottle of handwash!
I think shoppers are splitting into two groups now, those aware of the surroundings and doing the best they can to distance, and those who are oblivious 🤨


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 26, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Got yet another email from Our CEO....    all the usual naff stuff.   Got one from Halfords and I am pleased to say unlike Fat Ashley, they are going to get some good reviews.. Well done Halfords..

View attachment 29484

Click to expand...

Hmmm. The cynic in me says "marketing strategy" rather than altruism ?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 26, 2020)

I got the car mot’d yesterday before they made an exemption,  I had it done at the village garage which is pretty much a 1 man band. 
He always does my car and is good. He was saying he will struggle to cover the rent for the garage premises even with the help. Which will be a disaster if he goes! He also went round to help someone who’s car was not starting, they were saying new starter motor but it was just a new battery which is significantly cheaper but they could not afford to replace it. So people are on the fine line..


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good ol home baking...…….most recipes are impossible without eggs
		
Click to expand...

Not sure a cake making session is a great way of using basic ingredients... Along with the associated intake of sugar on consumption...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure a cake making session is a great way of using basic ingredients... Along with the associated intake of sugar on consumption...
		
Click to expand...

No, but if you're cutting back on what you eat or have a very limited food choice in the house what is wrong with a small piece of cake to lift the spirits?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

Jeez its just a bit of cake.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, but if you're cutting back on what you eat or have a very limited food choice in the house what is wrong with a small piece of cake to lift the spirits?
		
Click to expand...

Not really said it's wrong... But, if the egg shortage is entirely down to cake making sessions then it's more than a small piece being consumed to "lift the spirits"...


----------



## Andy (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure a cake making session is a great way of using basic ingredients... Along with the associated intake of sugar on consumption...
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with yourself. Have we to sit and knaw on carrots all day?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure a cake making session is a great way of using basic ingredients... Along with the associated intake of sugar on consumption...
		
Click to expand...

They are if you had my wife's strict diet restrictions.
There is not an awful lot of 'nice' things she can eat but plain sponge/madeira cake is one.
Our wee village community shop is being brilliant, they know who needs support and while we are managing fine they came up with skimmed milk, white bread, eggs and bananas for my mrs yesterday.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not really said it's wrong... But, if the egg shortage is entirely down to cake making sessions then it's more than a small piece being consumed to "lift the spirits"...
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but we know the egg shortage has nothing to do with people flooding out to make cakes don't we
For what it's worth, we had half a doz eggs in the house yesterday so my not working daughter whos a self employed hairdresser made a good cake. We dont normally eat cake, and dont very often eat eggs either. However the cake she made will last the best part of a week with sensible slices so the 3 eggs will have gone to good use and their life and use has been stretched out. We now have 3 eggs in the house, but so be it we will get another half doz whenever we can, if we can.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

Andy said:



			Have a word with yourself. Have we to sit and knaw on carrots all day?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on...where did you get carrots from?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Andy said:



			Have a word with yourself. Have we to sit and knaw on carrots all day?
		
Click to expand...

I would like to sit down for some dippy eggs... But the shelves have remained resolutely empty, of them, in these parts... I can, as good as they are, only gnaw on carrots for one meal a day max...


----------



## Andy (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			I would like to sit down for some dippy eggs... But the shelves have remained resolutely empty, of them, in these parts... I can, as good as they are, only gnaw on carrots for one meal a day max...
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy yer 🥕


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure a cake making session is a great way of using basic ingredients... Along with the associated intake of sugar on consumption...
		
Click to expand...

Surely home baking is the best way to make the most of basic ingredients over constantly buying preservative filled mass made and reduce the number of  shopping trips to restock. 

I was always told home baking should be the way we do things.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Jeez its just a bit of cake.
		
Click to expand...

To me, an entire family sized cheesecake is 'just a bit of cake'


----------



## drdel (Mar 26, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, but if you're cutting back on what you eat or have a very limited food choice in the house what is wrong with a *small piece *of cake to lift the spirits?
		
Click to expand...

and there is your wrong assumption


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Hmmm. The cynic in me says "marketing strategy" rather than altruism ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it seems like _'its a nice thing to do & so what if they happen to get some extras in the till into the bargain because someone needed xyz after the check-up'_

_so it's a  and a _


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

drdel said:



			and there is your wrong assumption  

Click to expand...

I agree, you can only hope people will consider what they consume as well as buy. Obviously there are those who cannot control themselves, but we can only hope the majority will


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Hang on...where did you get carrots from?

Click to expand...

Tesco's sell huge numbers of carrots according to their self service check out system.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Surely home baking is the best way to make the most of basic ingredients over constantly buying preservative filled mass made and reduce the number of  shopping trips to restock.

I was always told home baking should be the way we do things.
		
Click to expand...

Under normal circumstances, for me, home baking (including bread 🍞) was a regular occurrence... Strictly low carb now and eggs boiled, poached etc are needed for my protein and we've simply not been able to get any... So I questioned what's everybody doing stockpiling them and it appears the answer is cake making...

Fortunately we have plenty of carrots 😉👍✌...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Under normal circumstances, for me, home baking (including bread 🍞) was a regular occurrence... Strictly low carb now and eggs boiled, poached etc are needed for my protein and we've simply not been able to get any... So I questioned what's everybody doing stockpiling them and it appears the answer is cake making...

Fortunately we have plenty of carrots 😉👍✌...
		
Click to expand...

You be careful there...dont want you turning orange or sprouting a bunny tail..!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Hmmm. The cynic in me says "marketing strategy" rather than altruism ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.. but it is a great one.  At this point we surely need a bit of it.  I have seen pics of hotels and airlines that have surplus food starting to deliver to hospitals instead.  Great media coverage, but its at times like this, that leadership will stand out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You be careful there...dont want you turning orange or sprouting a bunny tail..!
		
Click to expand...

Should I turn orange I'll pull on my budgie smugglers and crocs and join Tashy, on the beach, at a far flung destination...


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 26, 2020)

If I'm being honest I've probably bought more golf clubs, golf shoes and golf balls than I really need


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife did a shop for her parents this morning at an Aldi. Everything was full, even rice and pasta. All was calm, gaps were maintained.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife did a shop for her parents this morning at an Aldi. Everything was full, even rice and pasta. All was calm, gaps were maintained.
		
Click to expand...

Any 'you know what'


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife did a shop for her parents this morning at an Aldi. Everything was full, even rice and pasta. All was calm, gaps were maintained.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, wonder how long it will last?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Jeez its just a bit of cake.
		
Click to expand...

Not read that book.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife did a shop for her parents this morning at an Aldi. Everything was full, even rice and pasta. All was calm, gaps were maintained.
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me a bag of rice please? Can't get any for love nor money down here


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Any 'you know what'
		
Click to expand...

They were not on their list so she actually did not go down that aisle. I did ask purely out of interest but she didn't know. When toilet rolls and handwash are freely available again we will know things are getting better


DaveR said:



			Can you send me a bag of rice please? Can't get any for love nor money down here 

Click to expand...

£100 a bag . Hopefully that will calm down now that people are not supposed to be going out so much, restrictions are largely in place. Have you tried the smaller shops, farm shops etc? People seem to be heading to the big supermarkets still but the smaller shops are not being stripped.


patricks148 said:



			Good to hear, wonder how long it will last?
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope. If people follow the 1 shop per week rule, restrictions on how many of one item they can buy, then it should carry on. It certainly removes one level of stress if you know you can get your basics. I am pleased we are quite rural, I think you are too. Rural life looks even more appealing right now compared to densely populated cities.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were not on their list so she actually did not go down that aisle. I did ask purely out of interest but she didn't know. When toilet rolls and handwash are freely available again we will know things are getting better

£100 a bag . Hopefully that will calm down now that people are not supposed to be going out so much, restrictions are largely in place. Have you tried the smaller shops, farm shops etc? People seem to be heading to the big supermarkets still but the smaller shops are not being stripped.

We can only hope. If people follow the 1 shop per week rule, restrictions on how many of one item they can buy, then it should carry on. It certainly removes one level of stress if you know you can get your basics. I am pleased we are quite rural, I think you are too. Rural life looks even more appealing right now compared to densely populated cities.
		
Click to expand...

Sneck has 4 tesco and an Asda, a lidle and 2 aldi, so should be more than enough, but they do have to supply the surrounding area too. My mate was up at Dornoch the weekend playing and stooped off with his two girls in the Asda in Tain, said all the shelves were full of everything, Tain is a tiny place witha Teco and and Asda so they are very well off.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Any 'you know what'
		
Click to expand...

All is good in the world 👍...
Dippy eggs back on the menu with asparagus spears for soldiers...

Carrots can wait till next week...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife did a shop for her parents this morning at an Aldi. Everything was full, even rice and pasta. All was calm, gaps were maintained.
		
Click to expand...

Herself made it to our local Aldi... Just got back home... Shelves were not brimming but she got the essentials... Everyone was on best behaviour and she was especially impressed screens were already in place at the checkouts... German efficiency for you...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

hovis said:



			jesus,  I'm lost for words
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not...


----------



## hovis (Mar 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Clearly not...
		
Click to expand...

quoted wrong post on wrong thread. sorry


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

just went into town to collect our meet order from the butcher, wife nipped into M&S for some milk, shelves are full, much of it reduced as its near its sell by. not a soul in there either... Lady on the check out told her the only thing they don't have is toilet roll???


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice prawn sandwich from M&S today reduced from £3.50 to £1.30.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just went into town to collect our meet order from the butcher, wife nipped into M&S for some milk, shelves are full, much of it reduced as its near its sell by. not a soul in there either... Lady on the check out told her the only thing they don't have is toilet roll???
		
Click to expand...

Was the same in Manchester yesterday. They literally couldn't give stuff away. Also, no loo rolls though...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 26, 2020)

For the duration of the crisis, our supermarket chain opens from 5 to 7 AM, three days a week, just for seniors.  This is to limit our exposure, but also to get a chance to buy stuff like TP and whatnot before it disappears, despite daily stocking.
There is actually a cop at the door to prevent younger people from entering before 7.

Now, to be candid, 5AM is closer to a retiring time than it is to a rising time from my perspective.  Being totally unable to sleep would normally be my only reason to know that 5AM exists. Those are the days that I watch Joe and Mika.
Nevertheless, I took advantage of these emergency crisis hours and was rewarded with not only toilet paper but about four hundred bucks worth of other stuff as well, this even with purchasing limits in place.

What really impressed me, though, is that everything was priced normally.  Nothing was marked up to exploit the crisis for crass profiteering.  People will remember the businesses who operated this honorably.


----------



## larmen (Mar 27, 2020)

I think we might be back to 80% normal for the time, pre weekend.
Just went for a lunchtime shop at our local super Tesco, and apart from queuing outside for 10ish minutes I got everything I wanted, just some stuff in less than normal quantities, even while there was plenty in the shop (diet coke). They had some toilet paper, limited pasta, limited rice, but everything else seemed to have been at near full capacity.
To be fair, like most others until a fortnight ago I wouldn't even know where to look for hand sanitiser so this is likely out, but soap was available too.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2020)

Because of their some out - some in policy, had to queue for 45 minutes to get into our Tesco today - but then, it was sunny, and I had nothing better to do.  The queue actually looked massive until you realised quite how strung out it was.

Was lovely inside though - would consider queuing every time if you could shop without any crowds. Got pretty much everything we wanted/needed although there seemed to be some strange gaps - often for strange items. Main gripe is who keeps taking all the flour? And Mrs B only likes one brand of tea - and they only had teeny tiny little boxes of them or an enormous sackful. So we're now sorted for tea bags until Christmas. Otherwise can probably now stay safe inside Castle Backwoods & avoid shops for the best part of a fortnight.

Ps: dont tell anyone else, but they had those "things" - you know, the ones that come out of chickens ...


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 27, 2020)

End of month people getting paid so queues were bigger


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2020)

Reports coming in of refuse collectors taking away piles and piles of out of date food in bins from all the stockpiling........


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Reports coming in of refuse collectors taking away piles and piles of out of date food in bins from all the stockpiling........
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Facebook talk.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Because of their some out - some in policy, had to queue for 45 minutes to get into our Tesco today - but then, it was sunny, and I had nothing better to do.  The queue actually looked massive until you realised quite how strung out it was.

Was lovely inside though - would consider queuing every time if you could shop without any crowds. Got pretty much everything we wanted/needed although there seemed to be some strange gaps - often for strange items. Main gripe is who keeps taking all the flour? And Mrs B only likes one brand of tea - and they only had teeny tiny little boxes of them or an enormous sackful. So we're now sorted for tea bags until Christmas. Otherwise can probably now stay safe inside Castle Backwoods & avoid shops for the best part of a fortnight.

Ps: dont tell anyone else, but they had those "things" - you know, the ones that come out of chickens ...
		
Click to expand...

Been looking for SR flour for two weeks now.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Been looking for SR flour for two weeks now.
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking to replenish stocks of bread flour.  Who knew, two weeks ago, that everyone made their own freakin bread.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 27, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I've been looking to replenish stocks of bread flour.  Who knew, two weeks ago, that everyone made their own freakin bread.
		
Click to expand...

They don't. They're all putting it in their cupboard and will be throwing it out in 6 months along with the weird pasta that they don't really like, the risotto rice that they can't cook properly etc etc etc etc...
At least the loo roll will keep.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 28, 2020)

We have pasta and rice meals combined about 3/4 times a week. We didn't do any panic buying and we are now going to have to change our eating habits if we can't get any soon. I did manage buy some egg noodles though, and will be trying that as a substitute for linguini.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 28, 2020)

ExRabbit said:



			We have pasta and rice meals combined about 3/4 times a week. We didn't do any panic buying and we are now going to have to change our eating habits if we can't get any soon. I did manage buy some egg noodles though, and will be trying that as a substitute for linguini. 

Click to expand...

As a non pasta eater (since the beginning of the year) I've taken to using vegetable alternatives and they are perfectly OK... Also cauli rice isn't too bad as an alternative...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2020)

Our local windfarm grant funding group has sent out a £20 voucher to every home in it's area to be used at the local/village food shops.
5 villages and a small sized town must have amounted to a fair bit of money.
Villages shops are playing a fantastic roll in this crisis, I just hope we all remember them when it is over.
Must confess that we could/should use them more often


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			As a non pasta eater (since the beginning of the year) I've taken to using vegetable alternatives and they are perfectly OK... Also cauli rice isn't too bad as an alternative...
		
Click to expand...

I actually prefer courgette "noodles" as not a big pasta eater. The cauli rice doesn't quite cut it but an option at least.


----------



## drdel (Mar 28, 2020)

So Richard Branson (tax Exile, billionaire) wants UK state aid for the Virgin Airline (registered in low tax Ireland).

Cruise operator PO wants aid for ships flagged out of Panama. !

If these businesses involve in tax avoidance and other tax exiles want aid then don't come asking the UK


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2020)

drdel said:



			So Richard Branson (tax Exile, billionaire) wants UK state aid for the Virgin Airline (registered in low tax Ireland).

Cruise operator PO wants aid for ships flagged out of Panama. !

If these businesses involve in tax avoidance and other tax exiles want aid then don't come asking the UK 

Click to expand...

I read that & seriously consider moving back to Sky.  But then are their business practices any different?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2020)

My Morrisons food box is on the way.
It was at Hinkley last night, Glasgow this morning being delivered sometime today by DPD. We are usually last on the DPD delivery run so probably about 6-8pm tonight.
Has fresh stuff like milk and bacon on board according to the picture, 500+ mile journey, hope the main part was refrigerated.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Our local windfarm grant funding group has sent out a £20 voucher to every home in it's area to be used at the local/village food shops.
5 villages and a small sized town must have amounted to a fair bit of money.
Villages shops are playing a fantastic roll in this crisis, I just hope we all remember them when it is over.
Must confess that we could/should use them more often
		
Click to expand...


Like many in our village we have donated our vouchers back into the system to help the local folk bank folk target the most vulnerable


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2020)

drdel said:



			So Richard Branson (tax Exile, billionaire) wants UK state aid for the Virgin Airline (registered in low tax Ireland).

Cruise operator PO wants aid for ships flagged out of Panama. !

If these businesses involve in tax avoidance and other tax exiles want aid then don't come asking the UK 

Click to expand...

I didn't realise Virgin airlines were registered in Ireland although now you mention it it does not surprise me. Not sure why he is asking the UK govt for aid then, should he not be speaking to the Taoiseach?


----------



## pendodave (Mar 29, 2020)

Surely any state aid should be in some sort of proportion to corporation tax paid (none of this "our employees pay income tax, so we're contributing" nonsense).


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2020)

who's buying all the bog roll and what are they doing with its apart from the obviouse


----------



## pendodave (Mar 29, 2020)

And back to panic buying, what's with the fresh chicken?
I've seen everything back on the shelves apart from flour and poultry.
Flour I can understand, as there's normally a pretty low demand for bread flour, and it must be really hard to change the supply chain. But fresh chicken? Are people changing their diet? It doesn't even have a particularly long shelf life. Other meat seems fine.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My Morrisons food box is on the way.
It was at Hinkley last night, Glasgow this morning being delivered sometime today by DPD. We are usually last on the DPD delivery run so probably about 6-8pm tonight.
Has fresh stuff like milk and bacon on board according to the picture, *500+ mile journey*, hope the main part was refrigerated.

Click to expand...

Are yo that far north? From Leicestershire to your place can't be that far surely. If it was coming from Hinkley *Point*, then maybe; but you'd not need to worry about it going off so much as other effects it might have!


----------



## larmen (Mar 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who's buying all the bog roll and what are they doing with its apart from the obviouse
		
Click to expand...

The amounts being bought I think they are insulating the roof


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2020)

larmen said:



			The amounts being bought I think they are insulating the roof
		
Click to expand...

Damn...busted


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who's buying all the bog roll and what are they doing with its apart from the obviouse
		
Click to expand...

Good knows how many teenage boys are off school, bored in their bedrooms and you really need to ask where all the big roll is going???

😂


----------



## IainP (Mar 29, 2020)

pendodave said:



			And back to panic buying, what's with the fresh chicken?
I've seen everything back on the shelves apart from flour and poultry.
Flour I can understand, as there's normally a pretty low demand for bread flour, and it must be really hard to change the supply chain. But fresh chicken? Are people changing their diet? It doesn't even have a particularly long shelf life. Other meat seems fine.
		
Click to expand...

No issues with chicken here, but haven't seen diced beef for a couple of weeks. Various shops.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Now they're running out of Tena pads, some fannies are using them as masks


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Are yo that far north? From Leicestershire to your place can't be that far surely. If it was coming from Hinkley *Point*, then maybe; but you'd not need to worry about it going off so much as other effects it might have! 

Click to expand...

I live 60 miles south of Glasgow.
[I also might have confused Hinkley with the Oxfordshire place.....Didcott ]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2020)

Well my Morrisons food box has arrived.
Pretty impressed with the whole process.
£30 + £5 delivery the food equates to £30 inc meat milk bacon sausages veggies pasta rice butter bread soup pasta sauce TOILET ROLLS [4] Kitchen rolls and ham.
Only thing we won't use is peppers. The fresh stuff was packed inside an insulated bag with 4 blocks of ice [ice was still very solid].
More than a weeks supply for two apart from the milk.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2020)

pendodave said:



			And back to panic buying, what's with the fresh chicken?
I've seen everything back on the shelves apart from flour and poultry.
Flour I can understand, as there's normally a pretty low demand for bread flour, and it must be really hard to change the supply chain. But fresh chicken? Are people changing their diet? It doesn't even have a particularly long shelf life. Other meat seems fine.
		
Click to expand...

Freeze it. Simple

We before all this used to buy 5kg of chicken breast off Smithfields at a time. Worked out about 20 breasts .. freeze them in 2s..


----------



## Leftie (Mar 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Freeze it. Simple

We before all this used to buy 5kg of chicken breast off Smithfields at a time. Worked out about 20 breasts .. freeze them in 2s..
		
Click to expand...

Shhh.  There's going to be a run on freezers now


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 30, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Shhh.  There's going to be a run on freezers now 

Click to expand...

Already happened. With the media translating the word COULD into WILL miss quoting the Deputy Health bod expext another rush to the shops this week.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 30, 2020)

My turn to shop this morning... Aldi... Only item on my list unavailable was semi-skinned... Dairy produce, in general, appeared to be low on stocks...


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 30, 2020)

Just back from Tesco. Very organised queue system, all trolley handles disinfected by staff as you go in, shelves were over 90% full with nothing specific missing and only a couple of customers with overloaded trolleys. Perhaps the panic buying has abated a bit. I normally hate grocery shopping but I almost enjoyed the slightly sublime experience, probably because it's the only thing on my social calendar this week.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			my social calendar this week.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...strange words


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...strange words

Click to expand...

Maybe a modicum of sarcasm in my post. Already looking forward to my visit to Sainsbury's next week.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2020)

went to Tesco ness side just to get a couple of things we needed, still no tins, pasta.... some meat... no Toilet rolls at all though.... good news it plenty of Easter Eggs, so we won't starve

still not getting the toilet roll thing, not even with Crwafords  horny teenage boys theory


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went to Teco ness side just to get a couple of things we needed, still no tins, pasta.... some meat... no Toilet rolls at all though.... good news it plenty of Easter Eggs, so we won't starve

still not getting the toilet roll thing, not even with Crwafords  horny teenage boys theory
		
Click to expand...

Did my weekly shop today At Sainsburys and they were doing a 1 in one out once a certain number of people were in.  But got in very quickly and it was pleasantly empty inside.  They had bog rolls and were relatively well stocked on most other things apart from dry pasta and tinned veg. Someone must have a lot of tinned sweetcorn and tagliatelle somewhere. Managed to get everything I needed for the next week including plenty of fresh veg and fruit to stave off the scurvy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			My turn to shop this morning... Aldi... Only item on my list unavailable was semi-skinned... Dairy produce, in general, appeared to be low on stocks...
		
Click to expand...

HID went to our Aldi and got everything she wanted including milk etc for her parents who woke up to the Boris letter saying you're shut in for a long time yet. HID had more hassle trying to pick up their medication. Nearly an hour in Sainsbury's to get that sorted and no inhaler for her dad. According to the pharmacist there is a shortage of inhalers at the moment...heads up if anyone is asthmatic


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

Managed to order online from my normal bog roll supplier .. my normal amount is on its way. Minimum order was 2 which due to demand is also the max order (only get 2 packs anyways)

Should last the house 6 months! See out this lockdown

(As a note I always buy this amount of toilet paper from the whole seller , leave the supermarket stuff for others, before this crisis I was just opening my last pack of 4 bog roll so went to get my 2 big packs but everyone was going crazy, been having to change My pattern and buy packs of 9 from super markets which increase demand there)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Managed to order online from my normal bog roll supplier .. my normal amount is on its way. Minimum order was 2 which due to demand is also the max order (only get 2 packs anyways)

Should last the house 6 months! See out this lockdown
		
Click to expand...

You have a specific bog roll supplier !!

Oo do tell, is it special bog roll, essential oils? Aloe? Does it glide? 

And are they packs of 128 ? 👍
Asking for a friend 😎


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You have a specific bog roll supplier !!

Oo do tell, is it special bog roll, essential oils? Aloe? Does it glide?

And are they packs of 128 ? 👍
Asking for a friend 😎
		
Click to expand...

Lol no just packs of 45 .. for £20 minimum order 2 packs


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You have a specific bog roll supplier !!

Oo do tell, is it special bog roll, essential oils? Aloe? Does it glide? 

And are they packs of 128 ? 👍
Asking for a friend 😎
		
Click to expand...

Guessing it's Costco... Who have had a lot of bad press coverage with the Neanderthal behaviour inside and outside their retail sheds...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			went to Lakeside Costco Saturday afternoon.
Took 10 mins to get in.
No queues at checkout, plenty of bog roll if you wanted it but limited to two per member.
Had some great deals on fresh meat and fish
		
Click to expand...

Might have to venture over I do like their 12 tins of beans for £10

The one on way to work at chingford is disgusting ATM. Hour queue to get in and people behaving like idiots


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 31, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			went to Lakeside Costco Saturday afternoon.
Took 10 mins to get in.
No queues at checkout, plenty of bog roll if you wanted it but limited to two per member.
Had some great deals on fresh meat and fish
		
Click to expand...

Bletchingly to Lakeside for shopping? Not really within the spirit of "non-essential travel" I'd have thought?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2020)

Got my Tesco home delivery order yesterday, shared with youngest daughter.
80 items [max] ordered 78 delivered thankfully including all  of my wife's gluten/lacto free stuff, OK for a couple of weeks now,
Asda shop booked for next week but no more Tesco ones for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 31, 2020)

Morrisons, Tesco's in less than a week and then managing an Asda slot. Doing well.


----------



## chellie (Mar 31, 2020)

I had my home delivery yesterday. Mine also had items in for youngest daughter. Only had the gnocchi I wanted missing and a couple of substitutions. Delivery driver said he'd delivered 11 crates to an old lady beforehand and her order had included 60 eggs. We hoped that she was buying in for others and it wasn't going to be wasted. The vans only have capacity for 80 crates at a time so he said they are actually doing less deliveries than before as people are buying more in one go.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

Main reason we are shopping at Aldi is they don't do home deliveries and therefore not prioritising sales to online customers... Probably why their stores have 'stuff' which others don't...


----------



## sunshine (Mar 31, 2020)

Can we please rename this thread "what's in the shopping trolley" (WITT)? Then the usual suspects can give us a daily update of their most mundane purchases 

Some people are struggling to keep their post count high now they can no longer give us a daily update on which holes are open on their golf course.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Can we please rename this thread "what's in the shopping trolley" (WITT)? Then the usual suspects can give us a daily update of their most mundane purchases 

Some people are struggling to keep their post count high now they can no longer give us a daily update on which holes are open on their golf course.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem like people are going shopping every day or every other day despite the advice to do it as infrequently as possible. Surely you can get away with going once or twice a week tops?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 31, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Can we please rename this thread "what's in the shopping trolley" (WITT)? Then the usual suspects can give us a daily update of their most mundane purchases 

Some people are struggling to keep their post count high now they can no longer give us a daily update on which holes are open on their golf course.
		
Click to expand...

One of the post counters appears to have spat the dummy!

🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2020)

Just home from Lidl. Didn't feel at all comfortable being up close to other humans who may be infected (scary I feel this way!) but shelves pretty good so we should be ok for a couple of weeks. Not in a hurry to go out again at the moment apart from the fields around here where it's very quiet and easy to give folk an extra wide berth!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Bletchingly to Lakeside for shopping? Not really within the spirit of "non-essential travel" I'd have thought?
		
Click to expand...

If you happen to work near Lakeside and can't work from home then surely it's saving a journey rather than creating one?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just home from Lidl. Didn't feel at all comfortable being up close to other humans who may be infected (scary I feel this way!) but shelves pretty good so we should be ok for a couple of weeks. Not in a hurry to go out again at the moment apart from the fields around here where it's very quiet and easy to give folk an extra wide berth!
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with that, was at a supermarket on saturday morning (first time since it has been marked up for social distancing) and it deed feel very weird and a little bit scary. Especially found that when queuing to pay with the checkout staff all in gloves and masks. Odd to think that crowded shops may take a little getting used to again after.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Might have to venture over I do like their 12 tins of beans for £10

The one on way to work at chingford is disgusting ATM. Hour queue to get in *and people behaving like idiots*

Click to expand...

Maybe something to do with normal households buying 90 bog rolls at a time?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 31, 2020)

Starvation must be a real problem in the UK these days..


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 31, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you happen to work near Lakeside and can't work from home then surely it's saving a journey rather than creating one?
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Maybe something to do with normal households buying 90 bog rolls at a time?  

Click to expand...

As stated in my post. I always do it. The minimum buying online is 2 packs which is 90.... Can't order less as it's the minimum.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			As stated in my post. I always do it. The minimum buying online is 2 packs which is 90.... Can't order less as it's the minimum.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, you'll have plenty to hand out to those that don't have any 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Excellent, you'll have plenty to hand out to those that don't have any 👍
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. If my nan needs any she is more than welcome to it.

They were out of stock online during all this but now back in stock so can clearly cope with demand. The shops have theirs left which people can get readily again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

Our purchases list for this evening when we pop in to the store on our walk - ham, carrots, milk, chocolate and nuts (chocolate and nuts being essential survival food as any walker kno). That it's.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly. If my nan needs any she is more than welcome to it.

They were out of stock online during all this but now back in stock so can clearly cope with demand. The shops have theirs left which people can get readily again.
		
Click to expand...

Send some down my way, still difficult to get a hold of.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Send some down my way, still difficult to get a hold of.
		
Click to expand...

If I could get the stuff to send through post right now I would gladly send some through


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Starvation must be a real problem in the UK these days..

Click to expand...

Sadly, even prior to Covid 19, that is the case for many families in post austere UK.
Hence the need  for foodbanks.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sadly, even prior to Covid 19, that is the case for many families in post austere UK.
Hence the need  for foodbanks.
		
Click to expand...

Downside of shopping in Aldi is that they don't have a foodbank donation trolley in store as Tesco do... Also, not going into town not able to purchase me Big Issue...


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Downside of shopping in Aldi is that they don't have a foodbank donation trolley in store as Tesco do... Also, not going into town not able to purchase me Big Issue...
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak for Staffordshire when I say that the food banks are rammed full.  the generosity of the public has been astonishing. i would have thought this is the same all over.  Well, I hope


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			I can only speak for Staffordshire when I say that the food banks are rammed full.  the generosity of the public has been astonishing. i would have thought this is the same all over.  Well, I hope
		
Click to expand...

There was a Facebook post by a nurse round here Friday think it was

She got to Tesco the queue told her to jump in front of them she needs food more than they do

Then the man behind her at till refused to let her pay for her shopping insisted he did 

Really gives you hope for humanity


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			I can only speak for Staffordshire when I say that the food banks are rammed full.  the generosity of the public has been astonishing. i would have thought this is the same all over.  Well, I hope
		
Click to expand...

We'd all far rather there was no need for them... But, sadly can't see that being so anytime soon...


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			There was a Facebook post by a nurse round here Friday think it was

She got to Tesco the queue told her to jump in front of them she needs food more than they do

Then the man behind her at till refused to let her pay for her shopping insisted he did

Really gives you hope for humanity
		
Click to expand...

See I get that, right up until someone refused to allow her to pay, why ? Nurses aren't poorly paid, they'll be on full wages with all the overtime in the world available to them, risking their own personal health is a different issue but I wonder about the man behind the til, does he do that for the guy selling the big issue outside or the beggar down the road ? 

Really gives me a strange sense of humanity.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			See I get that, right up until someone refused to allow her to pay, why ? Nurses aren't poorly paid, they'll be on full wages with all the overtime in the world available to them, risking their own personal health is a different issue but I wonder about the man behind the til, does he do that for the guy selling the big issue outside or the beggar down the road ?

Really gives me a strange sense of humanity.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's his way of saying thank you for risking her life to save others. You can't really put a price on that.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 31, 2020)

Out today for first time in 7 days to work and had to pass local Lidl, 9.10 and 6 cars in the car park. HID went  to Waitrose yesterday and loads of fruit and veg half price as too much and going out of date.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 31, 2020)

Despicable human behaviour.. but equally good response


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			We went about 3pm Saturday afternoon, was a breeze.

Seen some videos of the queues at the Watford one and people taking several hours just to get in - utter madness.
		
Click to expand...

I drive past the Croydon one twice a week, never seen a queue less than 200m and cars all the way down Imperial Way making access into the businesses difficult, no separation in the queues, all right up each others arses, utter knobs!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Maybe it's his way of saying thank you for risking her life to save others. You can't really put a price on that.
		
Click to expand...


How did those in the que know she was a nurse ?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly. If my nan needs any she is more than welcome to it.

They were out of stock online during all this but now back in stock so can clearly cope with demand. The shops have theirs left which people can get readily again.
		
Click to expand...

Why is there a ‘run’ on loo rolls? It is all over the world.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 1, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Why is there a ‘run’ on loo rolls? It is all over the world.
		
Click to expand...

They're the perfect storm really.
Pretty much essential for civilised living.
Required on a daily basis.
No obvious substitute.
Most people normally buy them on a JIT basis with little spare inventory (they take up a lot of space).
They're really cheap, so easy for pretty much anyone to buy a lot of
They last forever, so having too much isn't a thing.

I can't think of anything else which hits so many spots.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 1, 2020)

Last shop for us was last week, Stepson brought in a top-up for the stuff we couldn't get.
Woke up this morning with an email from Morrisons thanking me for my order and delivery scheduled for 10th April.  
I was a bit non-plussed and then looked at the order time.  My missus isn't sleeping well at the moment (we're sleeping in separate rooms at the moment due to her concerns about the virus and the fact I had a heavy cold last week) so at 5am decided to see if she could get a slot from Morrisons and ordered online and then went back to sleep.  
Se we'll eke out what we have for a little longer.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 1, 2020)

Getting a replacement for my American Fridge Freezer.  Got a note from the retailer saying that due to Covid, they can only do doorstep delivery...  How the F am i supposed to take it from my doorstep to the kitchen.  luckily they have offered to keep it for sometime


----------



## larmen (Apr 1, 2020)

I can confirm that the panic is over. Our Tesco had hand sanitizers by the bucket loads with no one fighting for it!!!


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

larmen said:



			I can confirm that the panic is over. Our Tesco had hand sanitizers by the bucket loads with no one fighting for it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Golf courses should be open tomorrow then


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 1, 2020)

larmen said:



			I can confirm that the panic is over. Our Tesco had hand sanitizers by the bucket loads with no one fighting for it!!!
		
Click to expand...

What was it priced at though? Fifty notes a pop...

Been told a pack of Beechams is now priced at a fiver in our Tesco Express...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

We went to the Big Tesco last night. Small queue to get in (was much longer when we were leaving actually - there were more people queuing to get in than there were in the shop!). Quite a few people wearing masks in there. I was just wearing gloves although the benefit was probably zero. The hardest part (genuinely) was remembering not to touch my face. We tried to observe the 2m distance, at some times it was not really possible due to the width of the aisles and the fact you might have three different people with trolleys there, but you give people as wide a berth as possible. Others just weren't bothered though, my wife said someone practically stuck their head just over her shoulder to grab a yoghurt or something. 

There was plenty of bread, plenty of milk, but still empty shelves where the pasta should be. We got everything on our list though. Mainly chocolate and crisps.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 3, 2020)

And still no flour in our supermarket.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

Just a 10 minute wait to get into Tesco today. And have say, Tesco had done a pretty neat job of making things as easy as possible to maintain social spacing. Only letting people come in in small numbers, one-in-one-out, 2m marks on the floor, one way systems up & down the aisle and so on. So why do some of the other idiot customers not pay the slightest attention to them and just wander around without the slightest consideration for other shoppers? My technique for next time (not too soon I hope) will be to go round the shop coughing persistently (and maybe with a little feverish sweat on my brow).


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2020)

The queues are still reported as a max of 4-5 hours to get in to the large stores
Thanks to a couple of deliveries we'll skip our allocated shopping day tomorrow


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			They're the perfect storm really.
Pretty much essential for civilised living.
Required on a daily basis.
No obvious substitute.
Most people normally buy them on a JIT basis with little spare inventory (they take up a lot of space).
They're really cheap, so easy for pretty much anyone to buy a lot of
They last forever, so having too much isn't a thing.

I can't think of anything else which hits so many spots.
		
Click to expand...

I can, there's that much faeces on social media and now with everyone at home, the faeces out there is at unbearable heights, as such we need far more bog rolls than ever before even more faeces over-spills onto forums.........oh wait.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 3, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Just a 10 minute wait to get into Tesco today. And have say, Tesco had done a pretty neat job of making things as easy as possible to maintain social spacing. Only letting people come in in small numbers, one-in-one-out, 2m marks on the floor, one way systems up & down the aisle and so on.* So why do some of the other idiot customers not pay the slightest attention to them and just wander around without the slightest consideration for other shoppers?* My technique for next time (not too soon I hope) will be to go round the shop coughing persistently (and maybe with a little feverish sweat on my brow).
		
Click to expand...

It was my first day out of enforced quarantine today so I braved a trip to Tesco and encountered exactly this sort of behaviour from more than just a few people. I spent most of my time muttering "Insert expletives of choice” under my breath at some of the things people were doing but for one stupid woman that wasn't enough for me.

She annoyed me by brushing past me twice and then hitting me with her trolley twice. The final straw was when she reached over me to get something off the shelf I was looking at. Minus most of my choice language my response was "You've obviously got no idea what 2m is and if you get any closer I'm going to have to put a condom on. I haven't got any condoms with me so I suggest you back it up a bit bitch". She said that she'd never been so insulted in her life so I told her that if she didn't "vacate the area" close to me then she'd be even more insulted.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			I can, there's that much crud on social media and now with everyone at home, the crud out there is at unbearable heights, as such we need far more bog rolls than ever before even more crud over-spills onto forums.........oh wait.....

Click to expand...

Not forgetting the fact that you've got thousands of teenage boys at home all day in their bedrooms. It's a wonder that there's a single tissue left anywhere in the country.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			It was my first day out of enforced quarantine today so I braved a trip to Tesco and encountered exactly this sort of behaviour from more than just a few people. I spent most of my time muttering "naughty words” under my breath at some of the things people were doing but for one stupid woman that wasn't enough for me.

She annoyed me by brushing past me twice and then hitting me with her trolley twice. The final straw was when she reached over me to get something off the shelf I was looking at. Minus most of my choice language my response was "You've obviously got no idea what 2m is and if you get any closer I'm going to have to put a condom on. I haven't got any condoms with me so I suggest you back it up a bit bitch". She said that she'd never been so insulted in her life so I told her that if she didn't "vacate the area" close to me then she'd be even more insulted.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me when I say I was tempted to say similar during today's trip. It was only deference to my wife's sensibilities that prevented it. Next time, I may not be so circumspect.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 4, 2020)

Have to say the new shopping etiquette of 'distancing' has been more than well observed whilst I've been in our local Aldi...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Just a 10 minute wait to get into Tesco today. And have say, Tesco had done a pretty neat job of making things as easy as possible to maintain social spacing. Only letting people come in in small numbers, one-in-one-out, 2m marks on the floor, one way systems up & down the aisle and so on. So why do some of the other idiot customers not pay the slightest attention to them and just wander around without the slightest consideration for other shoppers? My technique for next time (not too soon I hope) will be to go round the shop coughing persistently (and maybe with a little feverish sweat on my brow).
		
Click to expand...

Same as our Supermarkets, doing all they can including only single (no couples) shoppers in one - yet some folks wander about with their head in the clouds and not paying any attention to other shoppers.  Jeez - what is it with some folks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2020)

Guys
Can we please cut out the swearing, no need for it, 

Infractions will be given if you can not control yourselves 

Thank you


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We went to the Big Tesco last night. Small queue to get in (was much longer when we were leaving actually - there were more people queuing to get in than there were in the shop!). Quite a few people wearing masks in there. I was just wearing gloves although the benefit was probably zero. The hardest part (genuinely) was remembering not to touch my face. We tried to observe the 2m distance, at some times it was not really possible due to the width of the aisles and the fact you might have three different people with trolleys there, but you give people as wide a berth as possible. Others just weren't bothered though, my wife said someone practically stuck their head just over her shoulder to grab a yoghurt or something.

There was plenty of bread, plenty of milk, but still empty shelves where the pasta should be. We got everything on our list though. Mainly chocolate and crisps.
		
Click to expand...

We?
Congratulations, you've just doubled the risk of getting infected by the deadly virus.
Sadly you're not alone. 
Tescos was full of couples last week, including my next door neighbours


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			It was my first day out of enforced quarantine today so I braved a trip to Tesco and encountered exactly this sort of behaviour from more than just a few people. I spent most of my time muttering "Insert expletives of choice” under my breath at some of the things people were doing but for one stupid woman that wasn't enough for me.

She annoyed me by brushing past me twice and then hitting me with her trolley twice. The final straw was when she reached over me to get something off the shelf I was looking at. Minus most of my choice language my response was "You've obviously got no idea what 2m is and if you get any closer I'm going to have to put a condom on. I haven't got any condoms with me so I suggest you back it up a bit bitch". She said that she'd never been so insulted in her life so I told her that if she didn't "vacate the area" close to me then she'd be even more insulted.
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea when someone is hitting on you, do you
😉


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys
Can we please cut out the swearing, no need for it,

Infractions will be given if you can not control yourselves

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

You’re more bothered by that than fictitious nonsense being posted 🤣🤣🤣still that’s not exclusive to this thread


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			You have no idea when someone is hitting on you, do you
😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but the stink of bleach from her purple rinse, or Tenna's was a little off putting


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Rod

We all know the rules, surely The Mods have a difficult enough job without antagonising them. Would you swear in front of your son, wife, mother? If not why swear on here.

The Golf Monthly Forum is NOT a prison. You are entitled to leave!
		
Click to expand...

Did Rod swear 🤔


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			Did Rod swear 🤔
		
Click to expand...

No. I did. Twice. In my defence they were quite mild swear words that I would use in front of my mum but the mods decided they weren't acceptable, which is fine as I know not to use them again.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			No. I did. Twice. In my defence they were quite mild swear words that I would use in front of my mum but the mods decided they weren't acceptable, which is fine as I know not to use them again.
		
Click to expand...

My post was edited also, even though the word is in the dictionary, but hey ho, changed it to faeces instead as I didn’t like ‘crud’ 😏

It was just that 3offthetee replied to Rod as though he’d swore, but I don’t think he did, being the upstanding citizen that he is 🤔


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 4, 2020)

I had a surname edited but can see why!

😂😂😂

(Genuinely wasn't intentional and it's the best surname I've ever came across)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2020)

bobmac said:



			We?
Congratulations, you've just doubled the risk of getting infected by the deadly virus.
Sadly you're not alone.
Tescos was full of couples last week, including my next door neighbours


Click to expand...

But also with two of us picking up items then we're there for less time, lessening our chance of getting infected. Probably balanced out about the same.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 4, 2020)

I found self raising flour today.

🤸🤸🤸


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Rod

We all know the rules, surely The Mods have a difficult enough job without antagonising them. *Would you swear in front of your son, wife, mother?* If not why swear on here.

The Golf Monthly Forum is NOT a prison. You are entitled to leave!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what sort of logic is that, me and my wife swear at each other all the time.  And I've sworn in conversation with my parents ever since I was 18 pretty much.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2020)

That’s your prerogative, just dont swear in here 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I found self raising flour today.

🤸🤸🤸
		
Click to expand...

So did I  - and some bread flour as well. So I can start making bread again. Hurrah!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry but what sort of logic is that, me and my wife swear at each other all the time.  And I've sworn in conversation with my parents ever since I was 18 pretty much.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair if I'm not swearing my wife and parents ask if I'm feeling ok😂

But the forum isn't the place for it though.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			That’s your prerogative, just dont swear in here 👍
		
Click to expand...

That's not what I meant, I was just calling him on his daft logic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2020)

HID went to Aldi. Got everything on her list.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm a vulnerable old git according to Sainsbury.
72 years old never had any real form of illness or hospital treatment and can comfortably do a 10 mile trek in the hills.

My missus is nearly 70 has had three major cancer operations with the assorted trimmings. The last operation was four years ago and has left her with ischemic colitis which means any diarrhoea sickness etc she has been told to present herself to A&E. She had a major attack three years ago which nearly killed her. She has kept to a very strict diet for the last three years and done amazingly well.
 The only shopping problems we have is sourcing her special food stuff and then being limited to only three purchases 

Result of her inquiry to Sainsburys is that she is not regarded as vulnerable but I am.
A case of computer says no.


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

It's a blunt instrument currently, hopefully will refine in time


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 5, 2020)

I spoke to a cousin, yesterday, who works in a Sainsbury Local... She was telling me of the oppressive level of verbal abuse and threats of physical violence towards her and other members of staff... I asked what was security doing about it... They've been told to be non-confrontational so no help... Why not call the police? They've not shown interest in the past unless there has been actual violence and she believes there's a strong chance of same now... All very depressing...


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 14, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Last shop for us was last week, Stepson brought in a top-up for the stuff we couldn't get.
Woke up this morning with an email from Morrisons thanking me for my order and delivery scheduled for 10th April.
I was a bit non-plussed and then looked at the order time.  My missus isn't sleeping well at the moment (we're sleeping in separate rooms at the moment due to her concerns about the virus and the fact I had a heavy cold last week) so at 5am decided to see if she could get a slot from Morrisons and ordered online and then went back to sleep.
Se we'll eke out what we have for a little longer.
		
Click to expand...

Well, we got our order delivered from Morrisons on Saturday and less than half of what we ordered was delivered.  And that included some of the things that we took off the order and replaced with others.  Interestingly, when we tried to check on the Morrisons website as to what hadn't been delivered, that wasn't correct either so I think it's creaking under the strain.  Considering we were trying to order sufficient for 2 weeks then left us a little short.  My missus is paranoid about going out with herself and her dad being at high risk so we're going to try Asda now.  Delivery scheduled for next Sunday.  We're not panic buying and don't have vast stockpiles of anything.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Well, we got our order delivered from Morrisons on Saturday and less than half of what we ordered was delivered.  And that included some of the things that we took off the order and replaced with others.  Interestingly, when we tried to check on the Morrisons website as to what hadn't been delivered, that wasn't correct either so I think it's creaking under the strain.  Considering we were trying to order sufficient for 2 weeks then left us a little short.  My missus is paranoid about going out with herself and her dad being at high risk so we're going to try Asda now.  Delivery scheduled for next Sunday.  We're not panic buying and don't have vast stockpiles of anything.
		
Click to expand...

its weird how the whole thing is working atm

next door have had their delievers as normal (dont know about items missing but they have a delivery every week show up as normal) I keep looking for slots.. cant find any .. even go on when on nights to hope to find one.. even click and collect which is what would suit best is hard

managed to randomly find a slot for iceland (not one we shop at often) for today (found thursday) email just come through £66 out of £83 spent arriving

whats most annoying is we cant get slots for my wifes grandparents.. they have been morrison shopping for over a year online now.. 86 and 85 I believe their ages.. shielding.. yet cant get them anything


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			its weird how the whole thing is working atm

next door have had their delievers as normal (dont know about items missing but they have a delivery every week show up as normal) I keep looking for slots.. cant find any .. even go on when on nights to hope to find one.. even click and collect which is what would suit best is hard

managed to randomly find a slot for iceland (not one we shop at often) for today (found thursday) email just come through £66 out of £83 spent arriving

whats most annoying is we cant get slots for my wifes grandparents.. they have been morrison shopping for over a year online now.. 86 and 85 I believe their ages.. shielding.. yet cant get them anything
		
Click to expand...

ASDA release their next slots around 10pm, Iceland around 10am.
Don’t know any others.


----------



## hovis (Apr 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			whats most annoying is we cant get slots for my wifes grandparents.. they have been morrison shopping for over a year online now.. 86 and 85 I believe their ages.. shielding.. yet cant get them anything
		
Click to expand...

try your local fire station.  they have been tasked to get food to the vulnerable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2020)

hovis said:



			try your local fire station.  they have been tasked to get food to the vulnerable.
		
Click to expand...

ah I will pass that onto the mother in law who has been trying the slots

thank you


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			ASDA release their next slots around 10pm, Iceland around 10am.
Don’t know any others.

Click to expand...

that would make sense as to why I cant find them at midnight lol cheers


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

Panic in our house this week as we can’t get a delivery spot for the first time since lockdown! No home delivery or click and collect! Going to have to actually go to a shop!!!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			that would make sense as to why I cant find them at midnight lol cheers
		
Click to expand...

Not sure down south Paul, but British Gas customers who can’t get to shops can get shopping delivered by a gas engineer.
Its just not right when folks that age can’t get there shopping.
Tesco release at 23:50hrs, you go into a queue, book your slot then do shopping.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			that would make sense as to why I cant find them at midnight lol cheers
		
Click to expand...

I think Tesco are releasing some current week slots at around 2pm.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Not sure down south Paul, but British Gas customers who can’t get to shops can get shopping delivered by a gas engineer.
Its just not right when folks that age can’t get there shopping.
Tesco release at 23:50hrs, you go into a queue, book your slot then do shopping.
		
Click to expand...

thats amazing tbh. would explain why I have been seeing british gas about a bit


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 14, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			I spoke to a cousin, yesterday, who works in a Sainsbury Local... She was telling me of the oppressive level of verbal abuse and threats of physical violence towards her and other members of staff... I asked what was security doing about it... They've been told to be non-confrontational so no help... Why not call the police? They've not shown interest in the past unless there has been actual violence and she believes there's a strong chance of same now... All very depressing...
		
Click to expand...

I never understand why people have to be like that towards the staff.  Especially now when they are coming into work to try and make sure the shelves are stocked as much as possible and increasing their risk of getting the disease.  IMHO, the shop should be making it clear with large signs before anyone comes in to the shop saying any abuse or threats of violence will not be tolerated, those found guilty of doing so will be asked to leave and be banned from the store.  The staff need to be protected.


----------



## IainP (Apr 14, 2020)

Over the last couple of weeks I've managed to grab a couple of click n collect slots,  one for sainsbury's and one for Tesco. They both worked well, but now seem like gold dust. Ended up going to sainsbury's at about 7pm on the BH Monday which wasn't too bad.
Thankfully my mother who is high risk is now receiving home deliveries as she's "on the list", so I'm not needing to buy extra.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

We sorted Tesco home delivery for M-i-L and placed a first order for her on Saturday.  As she is 90 she qualifies for priority slots and we got a delivery booked for this coming Thursday pm.  M-i-L thought it was great (she normally is very dismissive of anything techie-based or that smacks of the 21st Century).  Just wait until she gets her delivery.  She'll probably have a bit of a moan about some things that weren't available or that were substituted for what she asked for   But hey...nice one Tesco Chesterfield.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 14, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Panic in our house this week as we can’t get a delivery spot for the first time since lockdown! No home delivery or click and collect! Going to have to actually go to a shop!!!

Click to expand...

Yeah we have this issue, all slots taken across all outlets. We usually try to get a slot during the period we can update our present order. As we couldn’t, we went and doubled everything. 
I spoke to my mum and she is getting vulnerable slots and has been getting in shops from a couple of outlets .. which did get up my nose a bit. 

Anyway we will keep searching for slots and get creative with what we have! Glad I don’t have to worry about baby milk/nappies etc!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			Over the last couple of weeks I've managed to grab a couple of click n collect slots,  one for sainsbury's and one for Tesco. They both worked well, but now seem like gold dust. Ended up going to sainsbury's at about 7pm on the BH Monday which wasn't too bad.
Thankfully my mother who is high risk is now receiving home deliveries as she's "on the list", so I'm not needing to buy extra.
		
Click to expand...

I got a slot for Sainsbury's on my way home from work..got a load of bulky items ordered ..was a week away

The day of when waiting for email to say how much of order I got 

Order cancelled 

Was pretty early on tho. 

Iceland just been delivered most what we needed. Ordered some kitchen roll off Amazon and bin bags off eBay to stock us up


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Glad I don’t have to worry about nappies etc!
		
Click to expand...

The medications working then 😉


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 14, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			The medications working then 😉
		
Click to expand...

Nah I can pause the movies when I watch them at home!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Been trying to get a slot for the F-i-L from any supermarket but despite being high risk unable to do so. Several emails sent to customer service desks tonight


----------



## bobmac (Apr 15, 2020)

I was in Tescos this morning at 6.05 and it was brilliant.
No queue to get in, no queue at the tills, in and out and home by 6.30


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I was in Tescos this morning at 6.05 and it was brilliant.
No queue to get in, no queue at the tills, in and out and home by 6.30 

Click to expand...

Probably because it didn't open until 7


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Probably because it didn't open until 7  

Click to expand...

Ours don't open until 8..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been trying to get a slot for the F-i-L from any supermarket but despite being high risk unable to do so. Several emails sent to customer service desks tonight
		
Click to expand...

Thats because all the less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them all.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Thats because all the less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them all.
		
Click to expand...

Slight over reaction, sound bite. Very strange comment..

How do you know that less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them all ?

And how do you know if someone is vulnerable or not from being on a forum or even knowing a person, lots of the at risk people, you can not tell if they are or not due to underlining health conditions.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

DRW said:



			Slight over reaction, sound bite. Very strange comment..

How do you know that less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them all ?

And how do you know if someone is vulnerable or not from being on a forum or even knowing a person, lots of the at risk people, you can not tell if they are or not due to underlining health conditions.
		
Click to expand...

You're a bit touchy this morning. There have been plenty of comments on this thread by people that I have met or can deduce from comments on here that are perfectly capable of going to their local shop but they are using online deliveries and depriving genuine high risk people of slots.

Wind yer neck in fella.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You're a bit touchy this morning. There have been plenty of comments on this thread by people that I have met or can deduce from comments on here that are perfectly capable of going to their local shop but they are using online deliveries and depriving genuine high risk people of slots.

Wind yer neck in fella.
		
Click to expand...

Yawn, so basically your comment '*all *the less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them* all*.'

is rubbish. Wind your comments in EDIT or post sensible ones.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

DRW said:



			Yawn, so basically your comment '*all *the less vulnerable people on here have been grabbing them* all*.'

is rubbish. Wind your comments in EDIT or post sensible ones.
		
Click to expand...

Get real. How many people on this forum? And how many millions of home delivery slots available across all the suppliers in this country? It was an off hand comment about fit and able people depriving the less fortunate


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't speak for others but I have TWO vulnerable people in this household.  I would be happy to go out and get the shopping but I'm in a position where if we get the virus in this house I could lose my partner and her father.
And for that reason I wouldn't use generalisations about people on this forum I know nothing about.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I can't speak for others but I have TWO vulnerable people in this household.  I would be happy to go out and get the shopping but I'm in a position where if we get the virus in this house I could lose my partner and her father.
And for that reason I wouldn't use generalisations about people on this forum I know nothing about.
		
Click to expand...

Well I genuinely hope you are able to get delivery slots. Stay safe fella 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been trying to get a slot for the F-i-L from any supermarket but despite being high risk unable to do so. Several emails sent to customer service desks tonight
		
Click to expand...

Have you registered your F-i-L as a vulnerable person?

With Tesco On-line once you've done that priority slots become available.  We did it for my M-i-L over the phone with Tesco.  The agent registered my M-i-L and her home address - no proof of identify or age required.  We were then able to create an account for her.  A couple of days later the priority slots screen was available for us to access.  On Saturday M-i-L gave us a list of what she needed over the phone and we created the order.  There were quite a few free slots this week. She's getting it delivered tomorrow pm.

I suppose we might be able to change the delivery address to our own and abuse the priority delivery slot system - but I'm guessing not and we are not going to try in any case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have you registered your F-i-L as a vulnerable person?

With Tesco On-line once you've done that priority slots become available.  We did it for my M-i-L over the phone with Tesco.  The agent registered my M-i-L and her home address - no proof of identify or age required.  We were then able to create an account for her.  A couple of days later the priority slots screen was available for us to access.  On Saturday M-i-L gave us a list of what she needed over the phone and we created the order.  There were quite a few free slots this week. She's getting it delivered tomorrow pm.

I suppose we might be able to change the delivery address to our own and abuse the priority delivery slot system - but I'm guessing not and we are not going to try in any case.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it from F-i-L PC and ours and yes made it abundantly clear in emails and when registering that both in-laws are housebound. 5th May is the earliest we've been offered


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Get real. How many people on this forum? And how many millions of home delivery slots available across all the suppliers in this country? It was an off hand comment about fit and able people depriving the less fortunate 

Click to expand...

Tesco have been asking people to go to their shops rather than go online as they're struggling to keep pace with all the requests 
As a result some people who need these slots ain't getting them.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



*Get real*. How many people on this forum? And how many millions of home delivery slots available across all the suppliers in this country? It was an off hand comment about fit and able people depriving the less fortunate 

Click to expand...

Me get real, that's bought a laugh to my face, cheers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You're a bit touchy this morning. There have been plenty of comments on this thread by people that I have met or can deduce from comments on here that are perfectly capable of going to their local shop but they are using online deliveries and depriving genuine high risk people of slots.

Wind yer neck in fella.
		
Click to expand...

I’m one of them on here who you’ve met and I’m perfectly fit and able to go to a shop, except I’m living with 3 high risk (wife, son & m-in-law) and I can’t risk being exposed to the virus and them catching it. Therefore doing everything possible to self-isolate.

It’s not always clear cut mate.

My priority is my loved ones.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’m one of them on here who you’ve met and I’m perfectly fit and able to go to a shop, except I’m living with 3 high risk (wife, son & m-in-law) and I can’t risk being exposed to the virus and them catching it. Therefore doing everything possible to self-isolate.

It’s not always clear cut mate.

My priority is my loved ones.

Click to expand...

I get that Paul and my response to you is the same as I said to Robster, I hope you are staying safe and able to get the reqd support ie. home deliveries. However we both know there are plenty of examples of 'I'm alright Jack' on here and those are the people my comment was aimed at


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I get that Paul and my response to you is the same as I said to Robster, I hope you are staying safe and able to get the reqd support ie. home deliveries. However we both know there are plenty of examples of 'I'm alright Jack' on here and those are the people my comment was aimed at 

Click to expand...

I do know it wasn’t aimed at the genuine, unfortunately as you say we always get a minority who tar everyone with the same brush.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I get that Paul and my response to you is the same as I said to Robster, I hope you are staying safe and able to get the reqd support ie. home deliveries. However we both know there are plenty of examples of 'I'm alright Jack' on here and those are the people my comment was aimed at 

Click to expand...

Well I hope that's not aimed at me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Well I hope that's not aimed at me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not aiming it at anyone but those who are being selfish or abusing the system know who they are.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm not aiming it at anyone but those who are being selfish or abusing the system know who they are.
		
Click to expand...

Well as it stands now my Daughter can't get an online shop at three shops she's tried. I can't get one either for her to add to. She will be doing her list and I will have to hope that when I go to the supermarket it's quiet. Asthma, heart issues and Type 1 diabetic.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Well as it stands now my Daughter can't get an online shop at three shops she's tried. I can't get one either for her to add to. She will be doing her list and I will have to hope that when I go to the supermarket it's quiet. Asthma, heart issues and Type 1 diabetic.
		
Click to expand...

Well good luck and stay safe


----------



## GB72 (Apr 15, 2020)

I am lucky in that we have some great services for a rural community that deliver. The pub food suppliers are doing meat and veg boxes, there is a farm up the road with a milk vending machine, the local bakery delivers twice a week, plenty in the village with chickens handing out eggs, extra garden produce being offered for free, left at the end of people's drives to help yourself,  the pub wine supplier is doing home deliveries and so there is very little that I have needed to go to the supermarket for. With the increase in quality and only a small increase in price, I am hoping not to have to go back to supermarket shopping once this is all over.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Well as it stands now my Daughter can't get an online shop at three shops she's tried. I can't get one either for her to add to. She will be doing her list and I will have to hope that when I go to the supermarket it's quiet. Asthma, heart issues and Type 1 diabetic.
		
Click to expand...

You may already know but Morrison's food boxes are now available to be delivered on their box website, they have also increased the food boxes choices, think there was 4 or 5 options now.

Not ideal but possibly an option, we ordered one Friday night and it was delivered by 11am Saturday at Easter. We got the 'meat'(has more than just meat) box to see us though until the end of this week, and apart from it would have been nice to have a large bottle of milk, it was excellent.

Click and collect appear easier to get around here in the towns than delivery, not that I have ever had a delivery.

If I can help out, just let me know.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tried it from F-i-L PC and ours and yes made it abundantly clear in emails and when registering that both in-laws are housebound. 5th May is the earliest we've been offered
		
Click to expand...

Was that with the priority slots available for on-line booking...?  maybe there are fewer vulnerable folk in North Derbyshire - but I very much doubt it...


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2020)

We have 3 vulnerable and one elderly in our house atm.
One has leukaemia, Im classed as having life threatening asthma, my sister has a life threatening illness and my old man is just that, old.
We’ve all moved in together, and have managed to get Tesco deliveries so far. In fact, so far we’ve had two and a care package from the local council.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			We have 3 vulnerable and one elderly in our house atm.
One has leukaemia, Im classed as having life threatening asthma, my sister has a life threatening illness and my old man is just that, old.
We’ve all moved in together, and have managed to get Tesco deliveries so far. In fact, so far we’ve had two and a care package from the local council.
		
Click to expand...

You better not keel over before we play in the Goose together!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You better not keel over before we play in the Goose together!  

Click to expand...

I’ll be fine, don’t worry 🚑🏥


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

Every time I've looked the Morrisons boxes are out of stock.

Found a local egg man who I'll stick with when this is all over. Also going to try a local restaurant supplier who is now doing home deliveries. I'm told the quality is good but it does mean buying in bulk! We've got plenty of freezer space though.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2020)

DRW said:



			You may already know but Morrison's food boxes are now available to be delivered on their box website, they have also increased the food boxes choices, think there was 4 or 5 options now.

Not ideal but possibly an option, we ordered one Friday night and it was delivered by 11am Saturday at Easter. We got the 'meat'(has more than just meat) box to see us though until the end of this week, and apart from it would have been nice to have a large bottle of milk, it was excellent.

Click and collect appear easier to get around here in the towns than delivery, not that I have ever had a delivery.

If I can help out, just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Darren will get her to check. Me and HID did a bike ride into the town just before and nipped into Aldi. Shelves were quite well stocked and it was quiet. Am thinking that it might be a good time to go shopping. Small local shops are well stocked also.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

We did the same as last week... Went into the town centre Lidl... I doubt, including us, there were dozen shoppers in there... Even allowing we were shopping for two lots of neighbours as well as ourselves and dealing with self checkouts... We were in there 25mins tops... Probably less... Downside being the lug back to the car park 😞...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			We did the same as last week... Went into the town centre Lidl... I doubt, including us, there were dozen shoppers in there... Even allowing we were shopping for two lots of neighbours as well as ourselves and dealing with self checkouts... We were in there 25mins tops... Probably less... Downside being the lug back to the car park 😞...
		
Click to expand...

Did they have any social distancing measures in place? We shopped a couple of weeks ago, and need to go next week, but were concerned they had nothing in place. Aldi, which we drove past, had people queueing outside so assume they were running a one out, one in system.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Did they have any social distancing measures in place? We shopped a couple of weeks ago, and need to go next week, but were concerned they had nothing in place. Aldi, which we drove past, had people queueing outside so assume they were running a one out, one in system.
		
Click to expand...

I've been to both Aldi and Lidl near us. Aldi, queueing to get in and one in one out. However, too many in store and difficult to maintain distance. Couldn't wait to get out. Todays very quick visit to Aldi was far better as far less people in. Lidl, no queueing but went earlier in the morning. Went to the bigger Lidl as it's more spacious. Only the odd person not doing the distancing. 

Still don't like it and feel very uneasy in the store.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			I've been to both Aldi and Lidl near us. Aldi, queueing to get in and one in one out. However, too many in store and difficult to maintain distance. Couldn't wait to get out. Todays very quick visit to Aldi was far better as far less people in. Lidl, no queueing but went earlier in the morning. Went to the bigger Lidl as it's more spacious. Only the odd person not doing the distancing.

Still don't like it and feel very uneasy in the store.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was the same 2 weeks ago so would be worse now. I was surprised how vulnerable I felt. Might just manage at the small Budgens in the next village who are trying to social distance customers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			I've been to both Aldi and Lidl near us. Aldi, queueing to get in and one in one out. However, too many in store and difficult to maintain distance. Couldn't wait to get out. Todays very quick visit to Aldi was far better as far less people in. Lidl, no queueing but went earlier in the morning. Went to the bigger Lidl as it's more spacious. Only the odd person not doing the distancing.

Still don't like it and feel very uneasy in the store.
		
Click to expand...

HID has now got a tad of protection in the form of surgical masks. Not FFP3 and according to many (me to a degree) not worth the effort but with this on and her protective gloves she does feel she's a tad more protected in supermarkets as most around here don't seem to have customers that can understand the principles of social distancing. For getting in and out quickly our local Aldi has been pretty good and has had the markings outside and inside


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Did they have any social distancing measures in place? We shopped a couple of weeks ago, and need to go next week, but were concerned they had nothing in place. Aldi, which we drove past, had people queueing outside so assume they were running a one out, one in system.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so... Lots of lines indicating 2m gapping...  Whether the customers take any notice I can't say as each time we've been the shop has been near empty...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2020)

Done a shop at a food warehouse (online collect it Friday)

Milk and bread normal prices same as supermarkets

4kg of chicken for £16 (min order) tbh cheaper down meat market but not going ATM

15kg of potatoes £9, will bag that up and split between our house, parents and in law's 

Not bad , they give you 30 min slot and have it ready for you to collect so will shove in car and off I trott


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2020)

We received our first home delivery from Tesco this evening, the wife was really impressed. Everything just as she asked  and no substitute items, and delighted with her salad stuff. 
This could be a permanent arrangement, yippee


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 16, 2020)

I try do to my shopping at a time when I have learnt the shops will be reasonably empty eg 7.30 in the evening.  It is still quite obvious that there are a certain things I am never going to get shopping in that way e.g Alcohol hand gel.

I would like to keep just one in the car so I can clean my hands as soon as I return to it.

The funny thing was I bought an antiViral cleaner last night and used that. When I read the instructions this morning - if contacted on skin wash off immediately.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID has now got a tad of protection in the form of surgical masks. Not FFP3 and according to many (me to a degree) not worth the effort
		
Click to expand...

 I agree with that. The advice from the off from the medical experts was that wearing the type of masks that most people can buy are a waste of time - they will not stop the virus and may cause you to touch your face. I know from experience of having to wear them with my wife's illness (protecting her from me when she had a chest infection) that ones that tie round the neck constantly slip.  

What I noticed when shopping last night it was mainly people wearing masks that were not maintaining social distance.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 16, 2020)

Just back from my foray into the outside world by doing my now weekly shop at Sainsbury's. Very organised queues, trolleys wiped down as we went in and pretty much everyone keeping a reasonable distance. The only notable absences were eggs and flour, fortunately not on my list. The only irritation was some old duffer moaning about the size of the queue and when informed by a staff member that seniors had their own special times on Monday, Wednesday and Friday he replied "Well, I always shop on a Thursday". No pleasing some people.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 16, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Just back from my foray into the outside world by doing my now weekly shop at Sainsbury's. Very organised queues, trolleys wiped down as we went in and pretty much everyone keeping a reasonable distance. The only notable absences were eggs and flour, fortunately not on my list. The only irritation was some old duffer moaning about the size of the queue and when informed by a staff member that seniors had their own special times on Monday, Wednesday and Friday he replied "Well, I always shop on a Thursday". No pleasing some people.
		
Click to expand...

Had a very similar experience in Sainsburys this morning.  Bit of queuing with a few old boys and girls in the queue. I thought the same, why are they not coming on the days when the old uns get let in an hour before everyone else instead of queuing with everyone. Security guard told me to come in the afternoon in future as no queues and just as well stocked as in the mornings. Also still a few couples came along and got a bit upperty when told then could not shop together.  Was very well stocked, bog roll and pasta almost back to normal, just the tinned stuff aisle that was still mostly empty. Plenty of eggs.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2020)

Picked up My order from the local food warehouse 

Great dates on milk and bread 

15kg of potatoes for £9. Kept half for us and bagged up the other half into 3 bags one for in-laws , one for my parents one for my sister 

Also 4kg of chicken in 1kg boxes. Useful giving 1kg to my in laws as their out freeze 2 for next week


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2020)

Its my designated day to go food shopping tomorrow but not sure I want to go, I may have that Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2020)

got my jam butties on home made bread and a beer, that’s me done for the weekend 🚚😎


----------



## chellie (Apr 18, 2020)

Visit to the supermarket today for youngest daughter and family and us. It's a nightmare doing two lots of shopping in one trip I've decided. Went early afternoon. (all shops not far from each other) Queuing around Lidl so onto Morrisons. Even worse queue so onto Aldi. Seven in front but one in and one out and I was in quickly. Couldn't get garlic and ketchup for daughter. Forgot skimmed milk for myself. On the whole the store was well stocked and there weren't many numpties in ignoring the social distancing. One man was only buying a small punnet of raspberries


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

HID wanted flour for the F-i-L but none in Waitrose, Sainsbury's or Aldi


----------



## Slab (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm staggered the UK have still left food shopping as some kind of free-for-all meaning folks can 'pop' out every single day to multiple shops with the intent to buy very little

Other than work /travel related infections its surely the next riskiest activity given you're supposed to be lockdown for 4 weeks but  thousands are still catching it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID wanted flour for the F-i-L but none in Waitrose, Sainsbury's or Aldi
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to start a bashing but is it really essential that you attended 3 different supermarkets? How can that be right?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't want to start a bashing but is it really essential that you attended 3 different supermarkets? How can that be right?
		
Click to expand...

I did think the same especially with the irony of being a key worker 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't want to start a bashing but is it really essential that you attended 3 different supermarkets? How can that be right?
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			I did think the same especially with the irony of being a key worker 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

And jumps straight to the front of all 3 queues with a flash of the card 🤔


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 19, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Just back from my foray into the outside world by doing my now weekly shop at Sainsbury's. Very organised queues, trolleys wiped down as we went in and pretty much everyone keeping a reasonable distance. The only notable absences were eggs and flour, fortunately not on my list. The only irritation was some old duffer moaning about the size of the queue and when informed by a staff member that seniors had their own special times on Monday, Wednesday and Friday he replied "Well, I always shop on a Thursday". No pleasing some people.
		
Click to expand...

 Shopping on a Thursday is traditional with a lot of seniors it is the day they get their state pensions. In the days of pensions books it was post office to get the cash and on to the supermarket to get the shopping.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2020)

Slab said:



			I*'m staggered the UK have still left food shopping as some kind of free-for-all meaning folks can 'pop' out every single day to multiple shops with the intent to buy very little*

Other than work /travel related infections its surely the next riskiest activity given you're supposed to be lockdown for 4 weeks but  thousands are still catching it!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst there are of course still lots of big supermarkets, think part of this is a legacy of the recent increase in the amount of smaller local supermarkets where the model was that people would shop more frequently but for less, bit more just in time.  Plus of course the government are constantly walking the tightrope of how much to strictly mandate and how much to leave to the common sense of the public. But must admit when I've been doing my weekly shop in a big ish supermarket I often raise an eyebrow at people who have very little in their baskets and think, did you really need to make this trip?


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 19, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Shopping on a Thursday is traditional with a lot of seniors it is the day they get their state pensions. In the days of pensions books it was post office to get the cash and on to the supermarket to get the shopping.
		
Click to expand...

But it's not written in stone. Even if the old guy still draws his pension in cash he was actually queuing at Sainsbury's before the Post Office was open.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			But it's not written in stone. Even if the old guy still draws his pension in cash he was actually queuing at Sainsbury's before the Post Office was open.
		
Click to expand...

Cash..? Oh you mean those useless folded pieces of thin plastic in my wallet that nobody seems to want anymore ...


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Cash..? Oh you mean those useless folded pieces of thin plastic in my wallet that nobody seems to want anymore ...

Click to expand...

That's the stuff. Sainsbury's certainly seems a bit less than keen to take it.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Cash..? Oh you mean those useless folded pieces of thin plastic in my wallet that nobody seems to want anymore ...

Click to expand...

My mattress is getting a bit too lumpy.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 19, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			But it's not written in stone. Even if the old guy still draws his pension in cash he was actually queuing at Sainsbury's before the Post Office was open.
		
Click to expand...

 I did not say he was drawing his cash I was just pointing out that shopping on Thursdays was habit for loads of pensioners.

Sad that Tesco etc did not look at the demographics before deciding on which days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I did think the same especially with the irony of being a key worker 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Me or HID a key worker. She works in a school but furloughed so not considered "key". I actually went this morning and as some have said "flashed the badge" at Sainsburys. No flour on the shelf at opening time. Had an option to go via Waitrose as it is on the direct route home. Again no flour. For those wondering gloved hands and FFP3 mask worn and social distancing observed. Apparently they are seeing the elderly in particular buying a lot of flour regularly (up to permitted limits) and some supply issues


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			And jumps straight to the front of all 3 queues with a flash of the card 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Er...What card?

I'm supposedly also a 'key worker', but haven't heard hide nor hair of 'a card'! Though  do have a letter from my employer to cover any 'query by authoritues' issue. Never thought to use it to jump queues - and woudn't consider doing so either.

Is it something you've taken advantage of?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Er...What card?

I'm supposedly also a 'key worker', but haven't heard hide nor hair of 'a card'! Though  do have a letter from my employer to cover any 'query by authoritues' issue. Never thought to use it to jump queues - and woudn't consider doing so either.

Is it something you've taken advantage of?
		
Click to expand...

Many shops operate a system of letting NHS staff jump queues or they provide specific times when they have priority. Just show your ID and you're in.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Many shops operate a system of letting NHS staff jump queues or they provide specific times when they have priority. Just show your ID and you're in.
		
Click to expand...

First I'd heard of it, but I'm all for it!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			First I'd heard of it, but I'm all for it!
		
Click to expand...

Lots of shops do a similar thing for the old and infirm too.....maybe you could take advantage of that....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 19, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			But it's not written in stone. Even if the old guy still draws his pension in cash he was actually queuing at Sainsbury's before the Post Office was open.
		
Click to expand...

State Pensions have not been paid in cash for 15 years now so any male pensioner who had been in  the habit of collecting his in cash would, by now,  be over 80.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Er...What card?

I'm supposedly also a 'key worker', but haven't heard hide nor hair of 'a card'! Though  do have a letter from my employer to cover any 'query by authoritues' issue. Never thought to use it to jump queues - and woudn't consider doing so either.

Is it something you've taken advantage of?
		
Click to expand...

I’m too busy, but like you, only have a letter from various sources to confirm my ‘key worker’ status, although it’s a bit more obvious with me and doubt I’d ever be stopped.

But it’s a good idea for the NHS & aged to have a time slot or be able to jump queues.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Great story coming out of Australia in the last few days
A chancer, with the help of a syndicate of around 20 people,  stockpiled thousands of loo rolls and hundreds of bottles of hand sanitizer to sell for profit on Ebay. 
Ebay moved quite quickly to shut down these kind of accounts so he had nowhere to sell it.
He tried to return his "stock" to the shop in question who, in no uncertain terms, told him where he could stick it.
Up Yours Mate


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 20, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			State Pensions have not been paid in cash for 15 years now so any male pensioner who had been in  the habit of collecting his in cash would, by now,  be over 80.
		
Click to expand...

State pensions are still paid in cash to those who request it using a Post Office Card Account.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2020)

MiL delighted with her Tesco online shop. Next.  How to sort out money


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 20, 2020)

After the Morrisons home delivery issues where we got less than half of what ordered, we decided to try Asda and pretty much everything we ordered was delivered so good to see.  It was a bit tight for us considering the Morrisons order was so short but we don't want to take a chance at the moment.  Also Asda was only about a week to deliver.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2020)

Herself, just back from Aldi, saying how impressed she is with all the new measures they've put in place... Lots of additional screening at the checkouts and strictly monitoring numbers in store... Also noted, if distancing measures are still in place come winter (which seems ever more likely) queuing in a wet and windy car park won't be a great gig...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Did a Tesco shop this morning.
Its incredible how people can queue 2 or 3 metres apart but as soon as they get in the shop they seemingly forget what 2 metres looks like.
Add into that, they have a one way system to help keep spaces.
Why would customers bother to use it when the staff don't? 
Why have "Team" meetings in the middle of an aisle with no prospect of getting past Managers and team leaders standing barely a foot or 2 away from each other..?
Complete waste of time introducing these measures for customers to follow if the staff cant be bothered......


----------



## hovis (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Did a Tesco shop this morning.
Its incredible how people can queue 2 or 3 metres apart but as soon as they get in the shop they seemingly forget what 2 metres looks like.
Add into that, they have a one way system to help keep spaces.
Why would customers bother to use it when the staff don't?
Why have "Team" meetings in the middle of an aisle with no prospect of getting past Managers and team leaders standing barely a foot or 2 away from each other..?
Complete waste of time introducing these measures for customers to follow if the staff cant be bothered......
		
Click to expand...

i find it funny when you're walking up an isle and have a Mexican stand off with the chap coming the other way.      I've also had people side step around me with their back against the shelf as if I have a bomb strapped to my chest


----------



## User62651 (Apr 20, 2020)

Lidl trip earlier, v quiet but people still pass by you too close, no need. Having had this virus I don't have the same anxiety about it but still want to follow the rules.
Stock wise fairly good, just the fresh fruit juices that were out of stock today. Plenty flour, pasta etc.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Did a Tesco shop this morning.
Its incredible how people can queue 2 or 3 metres apart but as soon as they get in the shop they seemingly forget what 2 metres looks like.
Add into that, they have a one way system to help keep spaces.
Why would customers bother to use it when the staff don't? 
Why have "Team" meetings in the middle of an aisle with no prospect of getting past Managers and team leaders standing barely a foot or 2 away from each other..?
Complete waste of time introducing these measures for customers to follow if the staff cant be bothered......
		
Click to expand...

One advantage of Aldi/Lidl is the lack of staff to have time for staff gatherings...


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2020)

So what items were over-bought? (basically anything you bought when lock-down started 4 weeks ago and you haven’t used/opened yet) 

We have too many packets of flavoured noodles (just add water etc) Very useful for quick lunch or power-cuts (not uncommon) but electricity has been reliable (just one 6hr outage) so they’ll go into the office kitchen after lockdown, & definitely get used if not before 
Somehow I’ve way too much toothpaste but I guess that won’t go bad/off, but still a needless purchase     
There’s also some bolognaise type cooking sauces that are still there (partly because meat/mince was/is scarce but I think we bought a few jars too many. Also some tinned veg/tuna not yet close to being used in the last month, oh and crackers, way too many crackers. Gawd knows why we thought we could live on crackers but there you go

We also seem to have a small hillock of crisps... but I like crisps 

What did you go OTT on?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

We didn't really "stock up" as by the time we shopped the panic buying was in full swing and didn't want to be a hyprocrite and do similar.

We have ended up with more porridge though. The usual value pack of oats were out of stock on the first trip so we bought a pack of instant sachets. Same on next trip so some flavoured sachets as that's all they had (apple and blueberry and quite scrummy!) and then when all oats back in stock we bought our usual bulk pack. As it's not quite been porridge weather we haven't used as much as we might have a few weeks back!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

We, as posted some time back, inadvertently stocked up on loo rolls as we both bought our usual 24 pack in different Tescos on the same day.
Halfway through the first pack so wont need any for a while....


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

We didn't stock up on anything at all just bought as normal. Similar to Imurg though we ended up with a a surplus of toilet roll. Purely because my youngest girls are like human andrex puppies, but since lockdown the kids haven't been between my house or their mums because of her being high risk and pregnant. So even our normal purchase of toilet roll was more than the 2 of us needed.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 20, 2020)

As the lockdown became inevitable, I started buying a couple of extra bits in each week' shop, mainly just stuff for the freezer. Most of that is still there as local suppliers have kept us well supplied on home delivered fresh meat, fish and veg. Put a couple of pints of milk in the freezer that remain unused since I found the milk vending machine at the local dairy farm. Will not be buying supermarket milk again. Ironically, the couple of bags of pasta that I bought are still there unused as are the sauces I bought to go with them. Basically the few emergency items I bought in case the lockdown tightened or my wife and I needed to isolate are all still there.


----------



## larmen (Apr 20, 2020)

Slab said:



			So what items were over-bought? (basically anything you bought when lock-down started 4 weeks ago and you haven’t used/opened yet)
		
Click to expand...

We still eat pasta and use toilet paper we bought in January before stockpiling started. Same for Persil, but I bought one more last week because it was on offer again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2020)

The flour aisles are still pretty empty here. Everything else is fine though. I got one of the last 3 Self Raising flour, leaving 2 for some other lucky punter , but there was no plain flour in sight. Where is Windy Miller when you need him? (if anyone is so young that they need to google him then shame on them )


----------



## GB72 (Apr 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The flour aisles are still pretty empty here. Everything else is fine though. I got one of the last 3 Self Raising flour, leaving 2 for some other lucky punter , but there was no plain flour in sight. Where is Windy Miller when you need him? (if anyone is so young that they need to google him then shame on them )
		
Click to expand...

Saw an article on this the other week. There is no lack of flour in the country, problem is that we generally buy very little of it for home use and most of it is sold on an industrial or catering level. With that in mind, there is simply a lack of ability to bag the flour in small bags in higher volumes and that has led to the shortages on the shelves.


----------



## hovis (Apr 20, 2020)

I spoke to an old friend yesterday.  I asked him if he stocked up on toilet roll.  he said no but he Baught 50 condoms.  I asked how many he's got left and he said 51!!!!! found one in his travel bag😂


----------



## larmen (Apr 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Saw an article on this the other week. There is no lack of flour in the country, problem is that we generally buy very little of it for home use and most of it is sold on an industrial or catering level. With that in mind, there is simply a lack of ability to bag the flour in small bags in higher volumes and that has led to the shortages on the shelves.
		
Click to expand...

i think it was on the BBC page. It’s easier to get 50lbs than 1lb of flour.


----------



## chellie (Apr 20, 2020)

Shop in nearby town has bought a catering bag of flour and is splitting it into smaller bags so their customers don't miss out. I thought that was a good idea.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2020)

Suppose to be going Tesco after work tomorrow 

Went online and saw they had delivery slot for tomorrow evening.soon as I asked the wife they went lol but noticed that they had click and collect for a Tesco 10 miles away (but isn't too out way if a take a detour After work)

Hopefully it all comes 

However got this txt which was brilliant 

Your grocery order is booked for collection tomorrow between x & x. When you arrive, please stay in your car and we will load your shopping for you.


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Did a Tesco shop this morning.
Its incredible how people can queue 2 or 3 metres apart but as soon as they get in the shop they seemingly forget what 2 metres looks like.
Add into that, they have a one way system to help keep spaces.
Why would customers bother to use it when the staff don't?
Why have "Team" meetings in the middle of an aisle with no prospect of getting past Managers and team leaders standing barely a foot or 2 away from each other..?
Complete waste of time introducing these measures for customers to follow if the staff cant be bothered......
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if working in the shop for many hours a week they become numb to it and just don't bother. Or think they're invulnerable and fancy a couple of weeks paid leave 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mudball (Apr 21, 2020)

can i stock pile some Texas Crude?


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 22, 2020)

Tesco shop yesterday - 1st time for 10 days. And how different from last time (which was pretty well organised/regulated). This time no queuing to get in - they just seemed to be letting everyone as they arrived. Ok it still wasnt as busy as a "normal Saturday", but lots more in than previously. And hardly anyone making any attempt at distancing. Completely ignoring the marked one-way system, completely ignoring the two metre markings.  I reckon only 1 in 3 or 1 in 4 were making any attempt at all. And  I saw one poor staff member get an earful for pointing out to a customer that an aisle was one way. He got called officious and was told to "stop being silly - I'm only going to get some grapes". I had the pleasure of letting her know my feelings on the matter.   Don't think I'll go back there again .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2020)

Sainsbury's yesterday.  Apart from the parking idiot, everyone was fairly well behaved.  As to stock, no toilet rolls, Dettol, scourer sponges, tomato ketchup, tinned tomatoes, limited choice in porridge.

Got some bits from the local greengrocer on the way there.  Have to say that going forward we will look to use him, and some other local shops, more regularly.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sainsbury's yesterday.  Apart from the parking idiot, everyone was fairly well behaved.  As to stock, no toilet rolls, Dettol, scourer sponges, tomato ketchup, tinned tomatoes, limited choice in porridge.

Got some bits from the local greengrocer on the way there.  Have to say that going forward we will look to use him, and some other local shops, more regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Using local shop in the village. They are busy and hoping people will stay with them as they have first class deli and local products plus starting up on line ordering along with the local diary and veg delivery firm.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 22, 2020)

Using a local Farm shop fairly often, plenty of what we need and although a little more expensive great quality. Hardly ever anyone in it when we go.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2020)

Went to Morrisons just earlier, no queues and fairly quiet inside, shelves pretty much full.
It's funny how some people react when you're both inadvertently going for the same space, some people smile, others act like you're radioactive 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2020)

My click and collect worked well

Only 5 subs 

2 X 2 pints instead of 4 pints of milk 

Think only one thing we didn't get another version of what we ordered 

Happy days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2020)

HID off to do the weekly shop for F-i-L. Looking at some of his requests think he'll be disappointed


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 22, 2020)

I work up a good sweat each day, not had a shower for 4 weeks.
Social distancing a dawdle 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2020)

My mum was very impressed with her first ever online Tesco delivery. I'd explained about substitutions and she phoned me up after she'd received her delivery to tell me that she'd got everything that she'd ordered apart from a bottle of brandy. Apparently they didn't have any regular sized bottles so they'd substituted a litre bottle and hadn't charged her any extra.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My mum was very impressed with her first ever online Tesco delivery. I'd explained about substitutions and she phoned me up after she'd received her delivery to tell me that she'd got everything that she'd ordered apart from a bottle of brandy. Apparently they didn't have any regular sized bottles so they'd substituted a litre bottle and hadn't charged her any extra.
		
Click to expand...

Snap with my MiL - she thought it was marvellous...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2020)

HID went to Waitrose for the F-i-L shopping and very bare shelves. She's off to Sainsbury's as she has to get his prescription anyway (yes I know, why didn't she shop at Sainsbury's as well!!) so hoping thats a bit better


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2020)

Can't quite believe it as I've been trying for so long but managed to get a Morrisons online delivery for myself on Sunday. Added youngest daughters address in and got her one for Saturday. She's also got a click and collect Asda one booked for the 1st May so is sorted for the next two weeks. I've to go and collect it for them but it's taken stress away.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

On my third week of Tesco click and collect slots now. Heard somewhere once you get one slot you can then get them often 

Only can have one at a time booked fair enough 

Today's was best one. Had to go another Tesco's .. already was driving 7 miles away this one 5 miles other direction no issue

They loaded the boot for me... Told me stay in car happy days 

Pre booked my collection for next week. 7-9am same Tesco which I can go after my night shift

Defo getting easier out there


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 8, 2020)

I’ve finally got around to stockpiling toilet roll, thankfully there was plenty on the shelves.


----------



## pendodave (May 8, 2020)

I bought flour yesterday for the first time in two months. 
Had to go oop north for it. Maybe bake off hasn't penetrated that far.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Being on a low-carb diet I've not been effected by the shortage of flour... Had I not been I suspect I'd of been baking as regularly as possible... Did do some brownies for my younger grandsons a week back and my oldest grandson has put in a cake request for when lockdown ends and we can get back together...

And, herself reported no eggs to be had yesterday... Suspect they could've been got if she'd hiked around but that's a no no... Isn't it?


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

Since lockdown I joined Costco, bought a chest freezer for the garage and loaded it with steaks, stewing meat and chicken. Loads of cured meats for wraps for work as long life. Corn dogs and pizza pockets, 80 bottles of water, 80 kinder buenos, 36 cans of Guinness. 
Won’t need to do a big shop for months. May have to pop in at night for milk and bread for the mrs because I’m not joining in the nations love of queuing!


----------



## DanFST (May 8, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Since lockdown I joined Costco, bought a chest freezer for the garage and loaded it with steaks, stewing meat and chicken. Loads of cured meats for wraps for work as long life. Corn dogs and pizza pockets, 80 bottles of water, 80 kinder buenos, 36 cans of Guinness.
Won’t need to do a big shop for months. May have to pop in at night for milk and bread for the mrs because I’m not joining in the nations love of queuing!
		
Click to expand...

Hold on.... Costco do pizza pockets??


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Since lockdown I joined Costco, bought a chest freezer for the garage and loaded it with steaks, stewing meat and chicken. Loads of cured meats for wraps for work as long life. Corn dogs and pizza pockets, 80 bottles of water, 80 kinder buenos, 36 cans of Guinness.
Won’t need to do a big shop for months. May have to pop in at night for milk and bread for the mrs because I’m not joining in the nations love of queuing!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the worst queuing, in these parts, has been reportedly at Costco... We've been avoiding going because so... Running short of Lavazza so might have to reconsider soon...


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Some of the worst queuing, in these parts, has been reportedly at Costco... We've been avoiding going because so... Running short of Lavazza so might have to reconsider soon...
		
Click to expand...

I just flash my NHS drivers app now and jump the queue 😎


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			I just flash my NHS drivers app now and jump the queue 😎
		
Click to expand...


I've heard about this flashing lark sounds a bit fishy to me 😉...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Also, one thing I've learnt during this time is that there is a working windmill in London... Brixton to be precise... After lockdown will be tracking down some of their product for sure...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Since lockdown I joined Costco, bought a chest freezer for the garage and loaded it with steaks, stewing meat and chicken. Loads of cured meats for wraps for work as long life. Corn dogs and pizza pockets, 80 bottles of water, 80 kinder buenos, 36 cans of Guinness.
Won’t need to do a big shop for months. May have to pop in at night for milk and bread for the mrs because I’m not joining in the nations love of queuing!
		
Click to expand...

Get in! Your fellow stockpilers will be so jealous.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Some of the worst queuing, in these parts, has been reportedly at Costco... We've been avoiding going because so... Running short of Lavazza so might have to reconsider soon...
		
Click to expand...

I’ve queued once since lockdown and that was at a Lidl, it was the smallest queue I could find. I avoid queuing like the plague and turn round, I don’t have patience for that. 
A tip I’m not willing to share whatsoever but I google whatever store I want to visit and gives me live updates on how busy it is and average wait times.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

Our village has joined together to buy free range eggs from a local guy who rescues ex battery hens. The orders have grown and grown and now the chickens have gone on strike and stopped laying!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Get in! Your fellow stockpilers will be so jealous.
		
Click to expand...

You can only bulk buy at Costco so I can’t class it as stockpiling as I’m not emptying shelves at the local Morrison’s. Smarter shopping. My dog food deliveries are now less frequent as it was every 13 days,  now every month saving me £7.50 per month as that’s frozen.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Our village has joined together to buy free range eggs from a local guy who rescues ex battery hens. The orders have grown and grown and now the chickens have gone on strike and stopped laying!
		
Click to expand...


I used to get eggs from a guy that ran a pets corner in a local park... One day he asked my age and on advising him I was just past 60 he said he couldn't let me have eggs anymore... His 'ladies' weren't certificated and deemed, therefore, as not safe for old folk! Not sure whether I was more disappointed at not being able to have his eggs or being deemed as "old folk"...


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Hold on.... Costco do pizza pockets??
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do at the one near me at the moment. And if it’s your thing, mac n cheese croquets by the kg bag.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Heard somewhere once you get one slot you can then get them often
		
Click to expand...

Highly doubt that is true unless you are on a vulnerable persons lists.

I think this is probably something just said to help them feel better, maybe a touch of guilt about getting a slot that could have gone to a more vulnerable person.

IMO they shouldn’t feel guilty about it if they choose to use it, the shop should be ensuing vulnerable people get the slots first.

We are getting slots every now and again, just by checking often and bagging a slot when it comes available then filling the basket as the week goes by. We have got used to shopping for the week after next now.


----------



## Slab (May 8, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Yes they do at the one near me at the moment. *And if it’s your thing, mac n cheese croquets* by the kg bag.
		
Click to expand...

What genius is behind that idea. I may have to move back to the Uk if only it wasn't for this pesky virus


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			What genius is behind that idea. I may have to move back to the Uk if only it wasn't for this pesky virus
		
Click to expand...

Dominos did them around 4 years ago and I’ve seen some beer battered ones in morrissons lately but wildly expensive for a few bites. Must be something that snuck in from trump-land.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Highly doubt that is true unless you are on a vulnerable persons lists.

I think this is probably something just said to help them feel better, maybe a touch of guilt about getting a slot that could have gone to a more vulnerable person.

IMO they shouldn’t feel guilty about it if they choose to use it, the shop should be ensuing vulnerable people get the slots first.

We are getting slots every now and again, just by checking often and bagging a slot when it comes available then filling the basket as the week goes by. We have got used to shopping for the week after next now.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. I think Tesco release slots held for vulnerable people when they're not taken. So usually released for the coming week and nothing too far in advance.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Highly doubt that is true unless you are on a vulnerable persons lists.

I think this is probably something just said to help them feel better, maybe a touch of guilt about getting a slot that could have gone to a more vulnerable person.

IMO they shouldn’t feel guilty about it if they choose to use it, the shop should be ensuing vulnerable people get the slots first.

We are getting slots every now and again, just by checking often and bagging a slot when it comes available then filling the basket as the week goes by. We have got used to shopping for the week after next now.
		
Click to expand...

I know you can call up and tell them your vunerable (if you are ofc) and they enable the slots to be shown on your account 

Wouldn't surprise me if true though, since getting my first click and collect I have zero trouble getting a slot now. Once a week click and collect 

Will either pop to a petrol station or if parents are going ask them to Pick up bread and milk 3 days after the slot to cover until the next slot


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 8, 2020)

Did my weekly shop in morrisons today. They organised it very well outside but inside it was carnage. Loads of people filling shelves so little room get by them, they let far too many shoppers in, families wandering round with 2 small trollies blocking aisles, seemed most had given up on social distancing inside. 

I really don't want to do on line food shopping as I am not vulnerable, NHS or old and the slots should go to them. But they are not overly encouraging me to go in store. I'll stick to sainsburys next time as they control the in store experience a lot better from my experience.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

The size of the shop definitely makes a difference. 
We have a huge Tesco and a big Tesco
We have a medium Morrisons and a small Sainsbury's 
Morrisons just about has room for 2 to pass down one aisle, Sainsbury's doesn't 
Both tesco have plenty of room.
I go to Tesco....


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Did my weekly shop in morrisons today. They organised it very well outside but inside it was carnage. Loads of people filling shelves so little room get by them, they let far too many shoppers in, families wandering round with 2 small trollies blocking aisles, seemed most had given up on social distancing inside.

I really don't want to do on line food shopping as I am not vulnerable, NHS or old and the slots should go to them. But they are not overly encouraging me to go in store. I'll stick to sainsburys next time as they control the in store experience a lot better from my experience.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried click and collect? Very well done. Leaves the delivery slots free for those who need them most 

I've got my next one Thursday after My night shift keep the journeys down to a minimum


----------



## larmen (May 23, 2020)

Did people see this?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/3rtl415QGp5fbS7LcKRmkXg/life-under-lockdown-in-numbers
Only 6% of all households were panic buying and stock piling!

It surely felt a lot higher, didn’t it?

We moved from buying every other day to a weekly shop, maybe a lot did just that and that was what the shops adjusted to by now?

And on a positive note, we finally got baking powder ;-)


----------



## backwoodsman (May 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Did people see this?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/3rtl415QGp5fbS7LcKRmkXg/life-under-lockdown-in-numbers
Only 6% of all households were panic buying and stock piling!

It surely felt a lot higher, didn’t it?

We moved from buying every other day to a weekly shop, maybe a lot did just that and that was what the shops adjusted to by now?

And on a positive note*, we finally got baking powder* ;-)
		
Click to expand...

As did I yesterday - I can make myself some nice fluffy cheese scones again ....


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2020)

Still no corned beef in Sainsbury’s 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Still no corned beef in Sainsbury’s 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That's probably because it's vile


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			That's probably because it's vile
		
Click to expand...

Better than Jellied Eels 🤮


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Better than Jellied Eels 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Old car tyres are better than jellied eels


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Better than Jellied Eels 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but jellied eels also are something they shouldn't exist


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2020)

I went to the supermarket just before it rained (Thanks Dark Sky App) and there was literally no queue when I arrived as people had retreated to their car to shelter. I just wore waterproof jacket...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Still no corned beef in Sainsbury’s 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Or ASDA Or Tesco, found some in a Heron’s now B&M store. Try them if you have one near.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2020)

Point of order... Jellied eels are right at the top of the food chain! Just behind oysters👍...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2020)

Has this thread moved on to Brexit stockpiling now.
At least Covid19 shortages gave us a useful glimpse into the future and what we regard as essentials.
The right kind of milk and bread was our main concern, after hand sanitisers and bleach.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has this thread moved on to Brexit stockpiling now.
At least Covid19 shortages gave us a useful glimpse into the future and what we regard as essentials.
The right kind of milk and bread was our main concern, after hand sanitisers and bleach.
		
Click to expand...

My doctor very kindly let me have a couple extra prescriptions for my medication so I have a 3 month back stock of it

So far during covid I have had to break into it as there was a shortage .. brexit will only be worse as it's made in Spain/ France 

They found me an alternative made in the UK however stocks then went Low due to the shortage of first one lol

Least once it's all done I'll have my 3 month supply back ready for when Brexit hits the supply chains


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has this thread moved on to Brexit stockpiling now.
At least Covid19 shortages gave us a useful glimpse into the future and what we regard as essentials.
The right kind of milk and bread was our main concern, after hand sanitisers and bleach.
		
Click to expand...

If it's Bword stockpiling I'll be getting in loadsa escargot to keep me happy...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Or ASDA Or Tesco, found some in a Heron’s now B&M store. Try them if you have one near.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty in Morrisons. HID got some to go in my rolls alongside home made pickled onions and home made piccallili


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Still no corned beef in Sainsbury’s 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Got some from my Costcutter corner shop on the way home today, so that’s a round of Jam & a round of corn beef for my sarnies tomorrow 🚚


----------



## AmandaJR (May 25, 2020)

We're braving Lidl tomorrow. Are people generally wearing face masks?


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2020)

Corned beef should never ever go in a sandwich, should be sliced on a plate and eaten with a ploughmans type dinner.


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We're braving Lidl tomorrow. Are people generally wearing face masks?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, maybe 1 in 10 that I've seen. You should just wear a Galvin Green snood 😆


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We're braving Lidl tomorrow. Are people generally wearing face masks?
		
Click to expand...

Only the ones with no concept of social distancing.


----------



## SatchFan (May 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We're braving Lidl tomorrow. Are people generally wearing face masks?
		
Click to expand...

Only those who claim they shop in Waitrose.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Corned beef should never ever go in a sandwich, should be sliced on a plate and eaten with a ploughmans type dinner.
		
Click to expand...

well that’s a bit difficult when you’re driving 🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (May 25, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Only those who claim they shop in Waitrose.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## North Mimms (May 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has this thread moved on to Brexit stockpiling now.
At least Covid19 shortages gave us a useful glimpse into the future and what we regard as essentials.
The right kind of milk and bread was our main concern, after hand sanitisers and bleach.
		
Click to expand...

There was serious hysteria about Boots being sold out of hair dye back in early April.
I think a lot of men were about 3 weeks away from discovering what their partners real hair colour was.
(Women were always aware that their partners dyed their hair)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Not really, maybe 1 in 10 that I've seen. You should just wear a Galvin Green snood 😆
		
Click to expand...

That's about right near me as well. They are certainly not common or becoming standard.


----------



## North Mimms (May 25, 2020)

Let me tell you that Face Mask + Hot Flushes = very unpleasant


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's about right near me as well. They are certainly not common or becoming standard.
		
Click to expand...

It's a funny one, Morrisons down in Blaydon had a few people who wear masks but social distancing can be a lottery. I nipped into a Lidl in Barnsley on Wednesday, no masks but social distancing was being impeccably respected, made me feel inept like I wasn't up with the program 😆


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Corned beef should never ever go in a sandwich, should be sliced on a plate and eaten with a ploughmans type dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely wrong.. 


Corned beef, in a fresh bread sandwich with Branston pickle is simply amazing


----------



## BrianM (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely wrong..


Corned beef, in a fresh bread sandwich with Branston pickle is simply amazing
		
Click to expand...

Yip, with thick spread of butter on the bread, brown sauce can also be used instead of Branston.....


----------



## drdel (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely wrong..


Corned beef, in a fresh bread sandwich with Branston pickle is simply amazing
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking. Warm fresh thick cut slices from a home baked 'cottage' loaf, add a slab of mature cheddar, pickles, real butter. Add a pint (or two) of good ale and finish off by an afternoon snooze in the garden. Suitably distanced of course.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

Corned beef should go directly into the bin.


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2020)

You have lost your minds in lockdown.

Corned beef should be used for corn beef hash


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely wrong..


Corned beef, in a fresh bread sandwich with Branston pickle is simply amazing
		
Click to expand...

I'd normally agree but the home made piccallili was superb (and had a kick) and the onions were pickled last year and so again gave your palette a bit of a smack but so nice. Shame the onions are nearly done now. HID needs to get her plans together so we have the next batch ready for Christmas day night


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd normally agree but the home made piccallili was superb (and had a kick) and the onions were pickled last year and so again gave your palette a bit of a smack but so nice. Shame the onions are nearly done now. HID needs to get her plans together so we have the next batch ready for Christmas day night
		
Click to expand...

Piccallili 🤢 you can keep that crap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Piccallili 🤢 you can keep that crap.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree. Excellent with cheese especially and HID makes a really good one (usurps shop bought by miles). Great in a roll/sandwich too with corned beef chicken or beef


----------



## spongebob59 (May 26, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Yip, with thick spread of butter on the bread, brown sauce can also be used instead of Branston.....
		
Click to expand...

Or a dab of horseradish 😉


----------



## Doh (May 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Or a dab of horseradish 😉
		
Click to expand...

That’s another thing that can go straight in the bin.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 27, 2020)

Probably a bit late to say, but when folk are arguing about piccalilli,  methinks they are getting bored  ... ??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Probably a bit late to say, but when folk are arguing about piccalilli,  methinks they are getting bored  ... ??  

Click to expand...

Never tried it, looks like lumpy Advocaat  In a jar

Never tried that either 😀


----------



## MegaSteve (May 27, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Probably a bit late to say, but when folk are arguing about piccalilli,  methinks they are getting bored  ... ??  

Click to expand...

No arguing here... It's the god of pickles 👍...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			There was serious hysteria about Boots being sold out of hair dye back in early April.
I think a lot of men were about 3 weeks away from discovering what their partners real hair colour was.
(Women were always aware that their partners dyed their hair)
		
Click to expand...

One of my friends is a 1664 [looks 16 from the rear but 64 from the front]
Her hair colour has been giving us much entertainment for the last month.


----------

